# 2200 Watt Good Neighbor Grow



## SFguy (Jan 12, 2012)

OK here goes... been growing for awile now, finally fully legit with MY light situation,I started with only 1000 watter and a rail.. experimented with a couple dripper systems, and finally just decided hand water once a week in soil works best for me.


My room isnt sealed, it has a gravel floor, 6"vortex pulls thru my filter then pushes air tru the lights into the backyard and cools my three lights, 4" NONAME blower is used for my fresh air in(comes from my garage on the othe side of the wall), 36" carbon filter, dual 600's(stationary), and a 1K on a 6ft rail, dedicated 30 amp breaker,temps constant 70-80* no problems, dimmable 1000 watter, i have 2 fans for circulation in my room too. i spray all organic horticultural oil from arroyo grande,CA its bomb, and use GH/veganic nutes with bomb results but you will see me experimenting with diffrent nutrients, and diffrent strains because that is WHAT THIS IS ABOUT!! we are here to learn so sit down and be loud as fuck and twist one, or maybe four...



MY experience is with recon from dna genetics, and larry OG (lemon/pinesol) unknow cut,and now we have a sour deisel mom and raskalOG mom too for 4 of us homies of us to share next run =) this first (documented) run will be larry, and recon 


Here are pics of the babies under a 400 and no ventilation just a regular fan, they will be transplanted into 1G bags for veg by saturday.. and under the 1k WAY waaay back off them AND running the whole 6' ft of track vegged for a couple weeks, then some will be spread around to make room for my flower stretch =) cuz i got the lights/ROOM ill do it 

veg all them for3-4 weeks, then give away 30-40...
my rec is good for (90) or less, and we as a group have 4 identical recs... =) but i think 360 plants is way excessive so this lil bunch a bitches here is somewhre between 60-70 in numbers i didnt cunt and dont really care cuse i wont have enought room as it is...


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 12, 2012)

Sick setup, i'll be checking in, blaze on and goodluck with the grow


----------



## SFguy (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks bro for sure, heres a pic of the flower room, the trash is cleaned out already, room was bug bombed and sprayed, plants are gettin sparayed today and friday, then in they go... hehhehhhehh


----------



## SFguy (Jan 12, 2012)

bumpsadeee knock knock tapadoo


----------



## cowell (Jan 12, 2012)

subbed... looks like the start of something good


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2012)

that looks nice...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 13, 2012)

Lookin good. Babies are already healthy and green!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 13, 2012)

THANKS GUYS, they sure are chuggin right along under that 400, since just before christmas, they are sure ready to go under the 1000
thought, and im ready to fill my room back up again i feel lazy with no huge amounts of watering to do


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 13, 2012)

Subbing up!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking very nice bro. Keep up all da good work. Rep++


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

i am sooo tired!!! frackin killed my back today moving bricks and 2x12's and packing Bagz full of dirt, then transplanted,and killed 12 pack to ice it from the inside... 
TO ME its a bust moving anything at night, i like to stick to early bird work, so plants go in tomorrow room is ready, i dont need my filter yet so its not hooked up, and i still need to clean the hoods for my 600's, but its READY IM UPLOADING more PICS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

DEDICATED 30AMP BREAKER

BWAAAAA!! GODS FRONTDOOR

STANK REMOVAL STRAPPED TO THE ROOF

this is temps with no power to the garage, i turned the lights on 2-3 mins ago

turn ur head asshole its a no gravity beer !!! and my new table

new table, storage underneath, plughs and ghetto gravel floor

 my rec, good for 90, an 6#'s = #1 happy camper backup
0
 probably wont be usingthese untill flower wwell see whn i feel like doin it =)

fastest way to get these done, MAYBE IM A LAZY STONER? FUCK A SCREWDRIVR

LIKE 5 MINUTES... HAHAHA

FULLY ADJUSTABLE, DROPPED EM LIKE 30 INCHES AT LEAST!!!! ACK!!

NAKED BOOTY BROADS ON THE TOWEL.. HEHEHE

 voila!!! magic!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

Great gear, dude.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

When you plan on firing up?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 15, 2012)

30 watt breaker..dont see those too much...
What gage wire u using man...?
U coulda just ran 2 20 ampers.....

i like your journal bro!
i hear good things about recon....
My la con from dna runted on me ...but i love the con....either way...


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

i just pulled about a # from the last run, got new babe goin in tomorrow (the cups that were under the 400 are now in 1gal. bags in a dark garagetill tomorrow)... its just a bust movin shit at night id rather stick to th early bird crowd, then take my lady to breakfast or something. im up anyways to run/workout everyday


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sound like you got it figured out im sub'd so il be here!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

@ cheezy i wanna run the confidential, thats a parent from the recon lol. i have an electrician (cousin) who grows/smokes too so when i said wire me up... he said dig the ditch... =) ass...i know he HAS his contractors lic, and hell wire me a box or whatever needs to be done, ill add more eventually, and probably blow the house up, but we have to move first and i dont even wanna think about that YEt

somethin about counting my chickens befoer they hatch??


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sound like you got it figured out im sub'd so il be here!


yeah lol growing YA life NO, im sorta a DIY'ER?? LOL I didnt always work for state farm, i go felonies an shit ya know.. so i cant really ask the state for help and shit pisses me off id love free grceries, YA WONT HEAR ME ASK FOR MUCH HELP, 


I SORTA JUST READ ALOT
.... THANKS RUI


----------



## electronug (Jan 15, 2012)

What's a "good neighbor" grow, exactly?


----------



## 400aZip (Jan 15, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> 30 watt breaker..dont see those too much...
> What gage wire u using man...?
> U coulda just ran 2 20 ampers.....
> 
> ...


Yeah I was gonna ask the same shit... if your flower room already had that breaker or if you added it and rewired appropriately. but on top of that, this looks legit as fuck and you definitely know what you're doing. in for the budz


----------



## wheezer (Jan 15, 2012)

electronug said:


> What's a "good neighbor" grow, exactly?


haha" Good Neighbor" grow means if you live next door you don't have to worry about where your buds are coming from!! haha.It's like OPP man "other peoples pot"
You've got the space and the rightn ideas bro, looks great! Can't wait to see what you pull off it. I got some LA Con bx seeds I made...................


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

actually, i work for state farm... i hate it, it give me headaches an stomach aches, its just not good for people... hate that is, and i truly hate my job...pays the bills tho and gives me lots of extra energy to burn off after work, but sometimes im just too stressed to enjoy anything, and i smoke and smoke adn smoke, but to no avail i still cannot "LET IT GO" as my lady puts it my whole day at work seems to ruin all my freetime?? doesnt make sense to me, and wasnt always like this either.

but there is alwawys something else to do for example, i used to sell meat ( frozen steak and chicken) from a truck, thats how i reall got into growinng years ago, met some bigtimers out in the hills and never really knew the opprotunity i passed up at the time.. clearlake/kelseyville CA locale (im stupid)

I have 1 nighbor that grows we work as a team and next door is retired @home with his son(playing solitaire all day) he gets broke off for keepin eyes out and all the others the others dont really know i/we grow here, but they know we have have "connections" to people who grow it... cause its really hard and stuff =) 

We just moved the 54 babies over to bags lastnight and then trucked them over here this morning and put them under the lights 1000W MH and 1200W HPS, i need to turn em off and clean the 2x600's tho, im just lazy, l in the next hour or so, today is my day off so stoned.. dont wanna fuck shit up...


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

400aZip said:


> Yeah I was gonna ask the same shit... if your flower room already had that breaker or if you added it and rewired appropriately. but on top of that, this looks legit as fuck and you definitely know what
> you're doing. in for the budz




The garage had zero electricity when i moved in... so i/we addedthe 30 amp breaker to the subpanel (in an empty space) then ran weatherproof conduit( darkpvc) i dug a hole under the sub frame and ran it like 10-15feet to the garage, not sure the Ga. of wire, but he wouldnt skimp on my shit so trust it and all, but i want to have him redo the inside of garage with all weatherproof fittings, so i can set up sprinklers hahahha lmfao j/k on the sprinklers


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

cameera has died, and gotta go pick up my lady from work!!! i cleaned my hoods and whatnaught, cant believe they are sooooo shiny!!! woo hooo!!! heres one shot crappy shot


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> When you plan on firing up?




RIGHT NOW BROTHA!!!!! PUT YA SEAT BELT ON, CAUSE THIS WILL BE OVER QUICK...=) not alot of veg time here but ill see when these gals are ready to move houses, how much space i have left ot fill =) then its trim trim trim... ididnt prune much last run and it completely reminded me WHY ITS IT A KEY!! more pics in like ten or fifteen!!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

WHATS UP PUP!!!
SOME OF THESE CLONES ARE ALREAD ALMOST A FOOT TALL... I GUESS THEY ARENT CLONES ANYMORE =)
MY MIXING BIN/ CHAIR (TURNED UPSIDE DOWN)
I WENT A LIL CRAZY WITH THE SPRAY FOAM.. BE CAREFUL THAT SIT WONT COME OUT OF OF OFF ANYTHING.. MAKE SURE TO WEAR CLOTHES THAT YOU CAN THROW AWAY IF YOU ARE MESSY LIKE ME =)
LIKE A GOOD NEIGHBOR
HERES THE PLANT FOOD, I GUESS I CAN CLAIM THAT ITS ALL ORGANIC, NO CHEMS.. CAUSE ITS THE VEGANIC LINE, AND ALL ADDITIVES ALSO BIO MARINE, AND ALL ORGANIC BUG SPRAY TOO =) CLOSE ENUFF FOR ME TO CALL IT ORGANIC
SOME ARE GOOD SIZE.. THE ONE RIGHT ABOVE THE BIG ONE IS A CASUALTY I THINK, SNAPPED WHILE MOVING.. WE SPLINTED IT, BUT DONT KNOW IF IT WILL COME BACK... I HAVE HAD THEM BEFORE THIS ONE MIGHT NOT..
this one here is a re vegger, it and a couple others took about 30 days to switch back not worth it in my opinion, unless you are trying to keep one you didnt get any cuts off.

. six deep and nine wide... only one casualty.. im not sad =)


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks you should have a plywood floor or something? Just seems to be easier to keep clean and less inviting to bugs. 
Rest of it looks great


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for stoppin in man! i hope you enjoy

yeah its a rental ill work with what i got... and actually, it drains really good, bugs?? they are everywhere i live in wine country, mold spores are in the air, the key is not giving them A HOSPITABLE ENVIRONMENT TO LIVE... i have pm all over a tree outside my grow, cause it gets little sunshine in the winter... but mr room, has 0% powery mildew anywhere cause i have adequate airflow.. i have battled mites before BUT THEY ARE NOT INVINCIBLE!! I SILENCE AND KILL =) and really only seems that they like the larry og i have.. my house and my buddies


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice grow. Cute dog.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

thsnks man, she makes me run 2 miles every morning... hungover or not


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> thsnks man, she makes me run 2 miles every morning... hungover or not


I'm a great animal lover. More than just pets, they're really our friends.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

No water tonight, probably not for a few days they really dont need much at this size

they are really acclimating to their new homes nicely so i have been indulging in a 12 pack of coronas.

im running 2 600 watt hps and i have my phantom dimmed to 60% i dont wanna fry them, temps are steady between 75-79 so far im stoked to be rid of that stupid heater? im really a moron, and having the miixed spectrum together is really wierd, im getting some cool purples(lights) tints from the color mixtures, heres a pic... pretty trippy man(tommy chong voice)

..


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 16, 2012)

looks good, I'm hoping to mix up the spectrum in my latest grow, should be interesting.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

ya this happened by accident really, i NEED THE heat form the 2 600's more than the light at the moment


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

I HAVE A DREAM, of sleeping in , and not having to get out of bed smoking joints ALL day, and relying on chinese food delivey for nourishment... happy holiday


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

man whtus up with all the 600+ views i wont hate on comments too much...lmfao!!! 
thanks for the support, to the guys that ARE here


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks good man !! Just saw the thread but I'm subbed ! Can't wait to see how they turn out for ya !!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

cool thanks for stoppin by man.. they are really perking up to the light 
i dialed back my 1k to 60% so im running 1800w, 
i have them on 18/6 lights on 6pm. lights off 12 noon.. =0 

for at least the next 14 days, probably not much longer, they are gonna get big quick but ill have to account for how much room is left after half are gone , its just too much to try to predict right now... one thing i had down before i started to grow, just go with the flow its makes life easier when your not the nail that sticks out


----------



## LSDreamer (Jan 17, 2012)

Stop'd by and sub'd for sure. Sounds like we have both had to get about the same done. I had to rewire a dedicated 30amp breaker to the room for the lights. Got my 3 phantoms dimmed down to 600w's also. Great grow, amazing setup. Its good to see when people go all out  Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

i didnt know u had 3 phantoms bastard!... lol...
how far is your hood from the plants??.. keep it close.. 

mine is 10 inches right now dimmed to 60% and could be dropped on top w/o burning, but i wanna letem acclimate, i just pulled almost a # from the last grow, heres some old pics to reminisce


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

theres a picture of my heater, that got replaced by the 2x600watt

that sucker was 1500 watts woooooh!!!!!! ding dong. im dum


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome grow! I am pulling up a chair and firin one up!


----------



## sharpshoota (Jan 17, 2012)

nice setup, plants look like a healthy shade of green... so your adding 2 600's for heat, geez life must be tough haha

what kinda setup/strain was that last harvest, those were lookn good..


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 17, 2012)

Everything is looking great. Subbed for this one. 

I'm sure you don't need a lecture but congrats on keeping the plant count down. Be very wary of stacking recommendations as anything over 99 plants is generally a no no - regardless of how many patients are splitting the meds.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

@ bk thanks man, CONGRATS ON the first crop of 2012. they look dank man!!

@ sharpshooter last run was done with ONLY a 1k and 6ft lightrail 3.0 that keeps cycling back and forth, is CAN PAUSE but i dont like it to, then i was gonna upgrade, so when i did and bought 2x600 for this run to ditch the heater they will get used =) 

@ gastanker yeah we try to stay unedertht 99 plant count in each of our rooms, sometimes cllectively we have more than we need, but we give some away, and some die, thats just the way it goes =rep. our rec is only for our rooms.. my rec doesnt go to the homies pad if he has extra, its his turn to get rid of some =)


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

sharpshoota said:


> nice setup, plants look like a healthy shade of green... so your adding 2 600's for heat, geez life must be tough haha
> 
> what kinda setup/strain was that last harvest, those were lookn good..


LAST RUN WAS RECON and LARRY OG


----------



## LSDreamer (Jan 17, 2012)

How was the Larry OG? I really want to give that strain a run some time, have heard great things about it. Il check through your posts about it.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

ITS GOOD but my recon blows it away on all levels... high, smell, flavor... tho ITS NOT OG... SO some people will turn they nose up at it... so i tell em its ogrecon and laugh when we smoke it and they sayyy fuck that og is bomb... hahahahha stupid people always buyin into the hype... i cant stand that so i laught at them instead of getting all irritated and TRYING TO CORRECT their backwards ass thinking... i tried to tell people that its not only og thats bomb, but people are jaded


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 17, 2012)

I have too many friends that are into the hype. 
"Dude we need to get that ____, I read is was the best in the world man!" 
"uhm...that looks like shit, smells like hay, and has no trichs, how about this noname 16week sativa that smells amazing, looks amazing, and is crystally as fuck." 
"Nah, this other one was in high times!"

An hour later:
"Want to trade? I like yours better... I bet it's really ____, that other high times strain and the grower just didn't know. That's what it must be." 


Branding is crazy.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

EXACTLY MY POINT!!! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE


----------



## perfectgrow033 (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha hell yea brother. Rebel against commercialism. Lookin pretty good mate.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 17, 2012)

wow buddy sub'd for shur! like your grow dude its crazy awsome! just got done skimmin threw the posts.. i cant wait to add another 600 and realy like that mixed spectrum stuff. ima stay tuned try to learn a bit hahah

im kinda gettn it down in my veg room with deep sea and coral t5 bulbs. thats pretty neat hehe


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

... I NEVER DONE INDOOR BEFORE THIS... I THOUGHT IT WAS HARD and i really needed to learn not about growing, but equipment so i came to riu and another one on the net, to READ!! and just sorta jumped into it, and here we are STILL LEARANING =) IM GLAD YOU STOPPED BY NOR CAL ill pop in to your thread to say whats up


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 17, 2012)

sweet thanks man! if you read some of my first posts of the year down you'll see and hear some shit...

anywho ya indo is pretty crazy wish i had money to go big and with nice shit. ive started with pretty much the cheapo depo stuff, and getting better.. want to get a 1k with a spliter with hortis or some of those dual arc bulbs im hearing about..


----------



## sharpshoota (Jan 17, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ITS GOOD but my recon blows it away on all levels... high, smell, flavor... tho ITS NOT OG... SO some people will turn they nose up at it... so i tell em its ogrecon and laugh when we smoke it and they sayyy fuck that og is bomb... hahahahha stupid people always buyin into the hype... i cant stand that so i laught at them instead of getting all irritated and TRYING TO CORRECT their backwards ass thinking... i tried to tell people that its not only og thats bomb, but people are jaded


funny, i was gonna ask if that was larry og... yeah bro, most people have no clue... some of these youngsters call everything kush... damn rappers.. 
but its all good, let em think they know what their talking about haha
me personally i like og, its always top notch, but over the years i would prefer several other smokes...


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 17, 2012)

So i just renamed my bud. It shall now be known as "Strawberry mango coughing OG bluish white widowberrywreck Rhino skunk blueberry sour haze kush". Fucking guaranteed seller.


----------



## sharpshoota (Jan 17, 2012)

SFguy said:


> @ sharpshooter last run was done with ONLY a 1k and 6ft lightrail 3.0 that keeps cycling back and forth, is CAN PAUSE but i dont like it to, then i was gonna upgrade, so when i did and bought 2x600 for this run to ditch the heater they will get used =)


1k on a mover, hmm ive always considered a light mover, i see them on CL all the time, but i always thought i would lose density
how much area did the 1kw on the mover cover?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> So i just renamed my bud. It shall now be known as "Strawberry mango coughing OG bluish white widowberrywreck Rhino skunk blueberry sour haze kush". Fucking guaranteed seller.


i just got home and I BET ITS AREADY SOLD OUT worse than oprah HAHAHAHA


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

sharpshoota said:


> 1k on a mover, hmm ive always considered a light mover, i see them on CL all the time, but i always thought i would lose density
> how much area did the 1kw on the mover cover?



the last pics i poster are the whole room pretty much a 6x6 canopy, is what i covered... wich doesnt sound like much
but consider that i had buds nearly to the bottom of my short plants, and iwas able to keep the light really really close under 18 inches.

i will definitely find out this run side by side wether its is better or not, i think it will eventually become my veg light. and ill run 6x600s
but ill quit babbling..


----------



## powerslide (Jan 17, 2012)

"This is jake from state farm" "what are you wearing jake from state farm?" "Khaki's and a red shirt" "She sounds hideous"

you in claims underwriting or something else?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 18, 2012)

something else.. hi jake=)


----------



## berrykid (Jan 18, 2012)

looking nice m8 +rep thats alot of watering 


SFguy said:


> cameera has died, and gotta go pick up my lady from work!!! i cleaned my hoods and whatnaught, cant believe they are sooooo shiny!!! woo hooo!!! heres one shot crappy shotView attachment 1999990


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jan 18, 2012)

sfguy said:


> i didnt know u had 3 phantoms bastard!... Lol...
> How far is your hood from the plants??.. Keep it close..
> 
> Mine is 10 inches right now dimmed to 60% and could be dropped on top w/o burning, but i wanna letem acclimate, i just pulled almost a # from the last grow, heres some old pics to reminisceView attachment 2002401View attachment 2002402View attachment 2002403View attachment 2002408View attachment 2002407


very nice plants  keep it up


----------



## SFguy (Jan 19, 2012)

nothin new to report, ill get pics up this weekend cause they are taking OFFF!!! no stalling, just happy days... lots of new growth, temps are max77/min63, no ac, just air cooled hoods and fresh air... i did spray them cause they still have a few mites on THE LARRY'S.. thats how i can tell wich ones they are, cause the RECON is iINVINCIBLE =) and the mites really love the larry, its a battle with her but we win everytime, if anyone sees -PURESPRAY GREEN- at their store pm me and let me know... they stopped makin it.. and it was the best stuff i ever used... my buddy has some left of that, and i have been experimenting with a new one for US TO PHASE into place, that can be sprayed till harvest RIDBUGS, organicagproducts.comcheck it out.. under INSECTICIDES 

@berrykid... not really.. one time a week really i havnt watered them since they got moved in...lol i just go check ot make sure things are on and nothin fell on em, no fires, and i like to go in there to get away from my lady sometimes =) she thinks i do ALOT mor work than i do


----------



## SFguy (Jan 20, 2012)

well im uploading pictures right now, just takes a bit with my connection, i was gonna try to wait a week, but i figured eeeeh wtf.. i can always scroll thru the pretty pictures later if nobody posts..lol 

 view from between the two 600's, the one casualty was removed, i tried to splint it but she was to far gone
=.(, lol oh well it happ happens i still hate when it does though
they really took off this week, lots of new growth, new nodes starting EVERYWHERE,they are gonna be bushy 
canopy shot, heres how tall they really are all below 12", a couple are 3-4" most in the 8-10 range"
my TEMPS...ONLY THE BOTTOM IS CORRECT.. I live in cali not the arctic, its not -55F* outside i promise, but i still think its freakin cold!
heres how far my light is from the canopy.. 11-12" i dont wanna fry them so im not gonna bump up to 1k, untill after the SECOND WATERING.. I think theyll be strong enough by then

so technically im only running 1800 watts right now.. they sure love my new mh bulb too im thinkin of goin to get 2x600 mh bulbs sorta debating, maybe ill save the $$. or spend it on beer i dunno... that sounds good actually


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

Steller update sfguy your going to have a jungle here soon!


----------



## LSDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Good stuff man, looking good. Nice little SOG you got there.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 20, 2012)

ya, but im not showin the dots from the mites LOL... lil fuckers!! got my larry (on 4 that i saw)... i gotem though an ill blast them ALL again on sunday, RIDBUGS works check out ORGANICAGPRODUCTS.COM , Its organic oil, 1qt cost me 40$ but i ONLY use like 4-5 tbs per gallon, so a lil goes a long way, and gives them a VERY NICE SHINE =0.

im very pleased with how he room has come together so far, this runs lookin good, cant complain.. =) thanks for stoppin in guys... im goin to bed 

@dreamer.. that last pic is for you, phantom dimmed to 60%


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey just stepping through to check it out.. looks like you have a lot going in there. Ill update mines with the girls in it pretty soon


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks great man nice update! I fucking love the light from the spectrum. Also sporting phantom ballasts, IMO the cleanest ballast out there.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for all the replies guys, everything is going as planned, i popped a recon seed its goin under the 400


----------



## SFguy (Jan 20, 2012)

never really thught id be hoping for a male maybe make some invincible recon x larry... id call it sniper =)


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 20, 2012)

hahaha sweet! you smoke oil?


[video=youtube;AVZHoflqAzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVZHoflqAzQ&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## golddog (Jan 20, 2012)

Damm nice grow ...

I just talked to my Electrician yesterday to put in a couple of 30 amp circuits on 30 ft flex conduit.

He wouldn't ball Park it for me. I'll have to have him over for a smoke. 

BTW - I am very interested in the Grow Bags, do you know the footprint of the bags. 

Subscribed - Rep+


----------



## SFguy (Jan 20, 2012)

today is a good day.. its friday. work actually good i got 7.0g of bomb ass bubble hash today for $50 bucks hehehe, thank god for small favors, its one of my other buddies made it and its killer i said ill start givin him my trim for kickbacks too so that works for me....
the bag bigger than the nickel is 3.8g bubble

 

@golddog... it cost about $100 for parts @ home depot. it took me longer to dig a L15X2FTX 2FT trench.. than it did to install BUT everyplace will be diffrent, we only had to have 2 bends in the conduit and only about 18-20 ft soo that made it easier to run, i gave him an extra $100 cause he said he didnt want any money... lol
I THINK HE WAS HAPPY I WAS NOT BUMMIN HERB ANYMORE =) AHAHAHA FORREAL


----------



## SFguy (Jan 20, 2012)

@norcal, cant do it.. Id feel like a crackhead fool, its all principal.. I wont smoke an oil pipe


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 21, 2012)

no big brother... had the same feeling at first, then i got over the steriotype crack pipe thing and relized its just a simple way to get a more pure thc content than just combusting dry buds. smooth with less plant material


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 21, 2012)

Hash is the shit finally got some bags to make me some.


----------



## sharpshoota (Jan 21, 2012)

SFguy said:


> @norcal, cant do it.. Id feel like a crackhead fool, its all principal.. I wont smoke an oil pipe


too funny. i remember the very first time i lined a blunt with hash. i was breakn it up with a razor, i felt like i was breaking up a crack rock or somethin lol


----------



## SFguy (Jan 21, 2012)

@ sharpshooter & norcal ill smoke the shit outtta some hash... just not in oil pipl...., i guess the brilo aint much diffrent hahahhaha nah i just smoke it as a KICKER in the bowl lol id still like to be able to get high from weed =)


@j hod, that what my bro used to make these, i think he has a 5 bag set.. not sure really though, i know its bomb,


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I got the 5 bag set traded a 1/8 of some Mendo Purps for it


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 21, 2012)

subbed. interested in watching. lol.

sorry to jump in. lol. but i tried the grow bags. had horrible luck. they grew but way slower than even the stuff i had in reg pots. the cold slowed the growth way down in the bags so i wouldnt use them ouside unless in warmer climates. it gets about 40-45 at night and i think its just to cold for the bags in my area. plastic pots not so much, or even those geo smart pots worked better for me. i think the bags would be ballin if they didnt have to be moved when i watered. everytime u try to move the suckers the coco always shifts for me way too much. not enought stability for me. makes me worry about the roots. 

ur shit looks bangin. good luck bro. ill be checkin in.

wait were u talking about grow bags or bubble bags. lol. cuz there is mention of both. bubble bags are dope for kief to make hash.  i use dry ice. safer easier and cheaper. minus the bags.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 22, 2012)

no trip wheels.. we were bouncing back and forth talkin about both.... lol.. i dont have a set of bubblebags, my homie does im gonna work somethin out givin him my trim.. im coo with gettin back a portion like 50% i dont gotta do anything =) 1/8 for the set huh?? that sounds like a GREAT DEAL arent they like $150 normally?? 

@ wheels thasnks for stoppin in man im no gonna be all stupid here as for the roots, i duuno why u had probs well yeah i do, u stated it was tooo cold. But they work great for me i dont really pick them up i just slide them over to get behind or inbetween as for stability, i had that issue in the beginning but YOU JUST REALLY HAVE TO PACK THEM TIGHT, REALLY REALLY TIGHT, i really LOVE the bags, cause you CAN SQUISH THEM together technical term guys dont get lost here ..hahaha and i they just take up a lil over 6" EACH THESE GUYS ARE JUST VEGGIN IN THEM THO im gonna go to 3 gal bags for the 25 or 30 THAT I KEEP TO FLOWER well see what happens

ILL GET PICTURES UP TONIIGHT!!!!


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 22, 2012)

Watching your grow and planning for the future sfguy!! This should be a fun ride and it's nice to see so much planning going into it before hand. 
As an old liability adjuster with Aetna I feel your pain. It was B.I. with maggoty attys and clients all going ouch ouch my back hurts. LOL. That job sucked and wore me out more than construction.
I have the space and security I just need some more cake before I build a real grow room. Looking forward to it. Still illegal here buts it's on the ballot. If your dead they are gonna let you buy and smoke weed. At least it's decriminalized. (a bit). GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## powerslide (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm a adjuster as well but dont have to deal w/ the BI man i would go off the deepend if i had to deal with those atty's and crooks saying they are hurt when the bumper barely had a scratch. Pay them $250 to repaint the bumper and then request a BI claim AHHH. I digress. Nice grow SFGUY you rep'in the company right!!


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jan 22, 2012)

Look at this face and tell me you feel like a crackhead...  waiting on pics my man can't wait to see, I threw some up in mine as well if you wanna check them out


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 22, 2012)

Glad I caught this one early, looks like its gunna turn out really nice, just keep them mites in check. 

Just wondering what your bloom space will be? I'm guessing around 6x6 since your flowering about 30 plants in 3 gallon pots? Also whats your ceiling height?

Liking the grow, gunna be nice to see what some serious wattage can produce.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

IM DRUNK NONE OF THIS IS REAL.. they are growing soooo fast... lol


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 23, 2012)

lookin good. when you gonna start flowering?


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 23, 2012)

They look so dang happy sfguy!! I'm sure you said somewhere in your thead but did you pinch them at all or are you going for a single big fat cola? I'm really looking forward to setting up a room that can handle that many plants and I like the small pot rapid return approach. Do you keep pretty detailed records of what your doing. I'm sure you are but it sure is helpful to know the next time around what worked and what did not.

I have room for an 8x8 or even larger "box" so I was pricing plywood out last noc. That shit is some expensive ass crap! I was gonna go the 8x8 because I could buy twelve sheets and some studs and finish the job with no scrap. Even have a buddy who is an electrician who will run what ever I need but as is so often the case I'm gonna put it on hold. If I could just get rid of my last kid I could take over a bedroom. MMMM

I guess I could slam on my brakes in front of a nice car and get rear-ended. sf, powerslide.. I'm betting in three months I can pocket 6 quick grand for my permanent neck and back injuries and only go to the doctors once..... AHHH I can't feel my legs. LOL


----------



## 805Farming (Jan 23, 2012)

Sub'd up for the long haul. Shit is looking proper SF, Im gonna be up in SM again on the fourth. Lets link up!


----------



## JayGG (Jan 23, 2012)

Subd up, very nice set up! pretty epic state farm ruler as well


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

@ roots. no pinching yet... some are reveggers and are doing some really wierd but cool BUSHING OUT and others i will top/and lollipop to make like 4-6 ginormous tops per each plant they wont all be the same, cause im an inconsistent stoner....=) i keep pretty detailed records.. but its more just noting WHAT/WHEN i did something... its really not rocket science growing in dirt, been doin it on its own for many years.. the key is getting optimal environment.. then its easy alot of it is in my head and knowing what to do AND WHEN to do it... regarding watering/spraying/bugs


@ the jew... LOL i dont really know when ill flower, after i overgrow this space then half of them are going other places then ill have some more room to veg...lol, well probably just flip then...lol
@ roots, yeah its true, ya could prob get 6 maybe even 10...lmao i see it ALL the time..

it hapened to me.. lady rearended me at a green light... cause the intersection was full and i stopped hit me doin like 35 and i was fully stopped, i recvd about 3k for damages to my truck then pulled the dent myself re painted, and slapped a new bumper on and i was + 2k outta the situation, w/no BI PEOPLE ARE JUST GREEDY IN MY OPINION, the more someone can take somebody else for they will , its sickening

@jay, thanks for stoppin by and checkin out my ghetto growroom​


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

WaxxyNuggets said:


> Look at thView attachment 2013256is face and tell me you feel like a crackhead...  waiting on pics my man can't wait to see, I threw some up in mine as well if you wanna check them out




aahhahahhahaha, thats comedy, thanks guys, this thread is keepin my from goin postal =)


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 23, 2012)

sfguy. It's funny as hell but I swear by all that is good that I had 10 claims out of a Toyota that had ZERO visible damage. Witnesses said people were getting into the car after the accident and they did not even know each other. We just gave them a quick 3K each for being willing to accrue 2K in bills the tort threshold here. I'm sure you got stories that make you slightly sick to your stomach. I can see why you grow. Very peaceful and Zen like.

I'm an outdoor dirt farmer and believe weed will grow like a weed given half a chance. Of course indoors is tougher than outdoor but rocket science it is NOT!! I think a lot of people fail because they over complicate things. I need to record some things just cause most of my memory is back in the 70's. I was reading thru a grow diary from 1983 yesturday and it's funny how little things have changed. Hightimes was pretty much newspaper print with a centerfold. Better pics in the adds today than the centerfolds back then. I would be surprized if many rembered the magazine put out by high times called "Sensimilla Tips". Not one damm colored picture. We probably had 20 varieties/strains available to us and the same ones are still with us. We have just added a few thousand I'm guessing. Not sure if they are all really that different and deserving of their own names. Oops.. rambling again. wtf



So your pruning technique is to just give the individual plant what it wants eh? They do seem to know. I'm gonna enjoy the progession.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

sup brother!!! girls look great!!!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

my neck my my back... wait.. ill just smoke this joint and put a lil fuck it in the air


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

hahahaha plant to smoke to fuck it. nice


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

mmmmmm recon... aah its likE candy... so sweet i have never tasted something like it... i hope to have her FOREVER

update for the night, they are still kickin.. i dont think theyll fit in one month... lol

can someone rotate?? =)
 HERES A 2 MONTH REVEGGER... biggest pain ever IF you already have other rooted cuts if no then.. it works..
IN THE DOOR GROUP SHOT... this will be the best comparison photo... Ill be using this one once its all done 
to setup a timeline of photos 


heres the tallest it happens to be larry just a coochie air under 13, maybe im modest =), that topped itsself into three main shoots, i will show more pics of this wierd broad.. the hps sorta killed the pic, i try to get em before they warm up... my mh is on like 5 mins before, so i have a small window..=)


----------



## LSDreamer (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking good man, things are filling up nice. Cant wait to see the canopy at the end.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

its gonna be big... it was big (to me) last time and i just had the 1k this is gonna be way thicker.. and in the same area.. im soo suprised when i look at how fast they are filling in.. we are always a critic..

*

any lurkers out there have any questions feel free to ask, we are over a thousand views???*


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 23, 2012)

SFguy said:


> its gonna be big... it was big (to me) last time and i just had the 1k this is gonna be way thicker.. and in the same area.. im soo suprised when i look at how fast they are filling in.. we are always a critic..
> 
> *
> 
> any lurkers out there have any questions feel free to ask, we are over a thousand views???*


haha taking pictures while the bulbs warm up? lol brilliant, guess you like to see the sunrise eh?
what will the total square footage be for the area with 2200watts?
You better find some takers for those girls quick cause they are gunna fill out fast!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

congrats on the veiws SF


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

heres a lil better pcture of the freak that topped itsself into a trident.. shes cool,but now im keepin an eye out on alll the other plants for wierd happenings too..


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

that looks neat tho man she looks like a producer to me she just tryin to giva ya as much as she can lol


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 23, 2012)

I wonder if she will continue to top herself?

growing 3 tops AND is the tallest plant out of them all... can only be a good thing


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> haha taking pictures while the bulbs warm up? lol brilliant, guess you like to see the sunrise eh?
> what will the total square footage be for the area with 2200watts?
> You better find some takers for those girls quick cause they are gunna fill out fast!


i run (almost) every morning 2 miles with my pitbull gotta stay fit, and faster than YOU, or the next guy thats all that matters.. heh
and ever weeknigt same 2 miles again.. like a machine bro.. i have to otherwise i lose FOCUS!!

and as for the girls they arent for sale =O they are for another few other CA. PROP 215. SB.420 MEDICAL patients, ya my homie, but hes still a patient... u like weed u can be a patient too we wont tell =)

I am getting ZERO reimbursmnt for veggin/feeding/or taking care of these, maybe a oz. of herb.... MAYBE 
i do it because KARMA is a COLD hearted BITCH.. and im trying to keep her on my good side and help other people really whats $50 for running the light overplants or them too in the same space im gonna ALREADY have plants?? ya know?? and he keeps the mothers at his pad =)



^NoR*[email protected] said:


> congrats on the veiws SF


yeah, but where they alll be man ya kno??? hiding out and shit lurkin like a lurker lurch shadow figure


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 23, 2012)

Yea man I getta start running more often, Im athletic by nature but i get lazy sometimes too... doubt you can run faster than me though haha, once I'm warmed up I'm unstopable. I see these people jogging around town and I feel like speed walking past them hhahaha

I hear you man, thats good giving them away like that, I wish I knew who to give my extra plant to... I can't exactly go around asking people if they want clones, kinda blows my cover.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2012)

shes really symmetrical, but sorta top heavy.. its coo tho still stands w/out a stake...
i really hate to stake them untill they are flowering. i feel like giving them a extra hand makes them weak... 
she and a couple others are really close... definitely top 10.. i have 50 in there right now, so its hard to classify, 

and the 2 diffrent strains look rreally similar vegging too, but totally diffrent at the end of flower all the smells change, i dont even label them, just like a suprise batch too me and it works out fine, for me, im not sad about yields ya know? but i do pack them in there.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Yea man I getta start running more often, Im athletic by nature but i get lazy sometimes too... doubt you can run faster than me though haha, once I'm warmed up I'm unstopable. I see these people jogging around town and I feel like speed walking past them hhahaha
> 
> I hear you man, thats good giving them away like that, I wish I knew who to give my extra plant to... I can't exactly go around asking people if they want clones, kinda blows my cover.


ya bro we are worlds apart, but you get free healthcare asshole =) and im a FELON so they wont let me visit i hear? right? just jankin your chain a bit, 

and as for running, im 6'4" and i got LONG legs I DONT THINK SO DUDE =) but u could outrun me in the snow funny cannuks i lived in utah for 2 yrs it was toooooo coooooooldBURRRR


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 24, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ya bro we are worlds apart, but you get free healthcare asshole =) and im a FELON so they wont let me visit i hear? right? just jankin your chain a bit,
> 
> and as for running, im 6'4" and i got LONG legs I DONT THINK SO DUDE =) but u could outrun me in the snow funny cannuks i lived in utah for 2 yrs it was toooooo coooooooldBURRRR


HAHA I'm 6' 4 as well... guess it would be a close match


yup free health care is pretty sweet. hopefully you guys will get it eventually


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 24, 2012)

pff you see how many veiws i have? mine is bomb acording to everyone... but your shit blows mine outa da water. just depends on what these stoners want to see/read


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

lmao i guess, all the hype,,, maybe ill name it OGOGOGOGOG KUSH KUSH N EVERYONE WILL LOOK, HAHAHAHAHAH

maybe its ur avatar..lol it is a tasty lookin nugget =) ur cab? is cfl's?


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful grow man. I could swim in that green sea for days! +REP


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> Beautiful grow man. I could swim in that green sea for days! +REP


ya thanks dude... its creepin bigger and bigger every day when they hit the lights i think ill flip to flower i have alot of headspace to move the lights up well see what happens tho


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

SFguy said:


> lmao i guess, all the hype,,, maybe ill name it OGOGOGOGOG KUSH KUSH N EVERYONE WILL LOOK, HAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> maybe its ur avatar..lol it is a tasty lookin nugget =) ur cab? is cfl's?



hahaha id look at that lol. yea no cfl's for me hahaha. i miss that strain its a buddy of one of my not buddies strains. cant get it atm, but its so delish!!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

today was a good day.. i guess all i can really do is laugh, i have to not let STUPID PEOPLE AFFECT ME. I wasnt at the office over lunch thank god!!! heres a note from a client, LEFT AT MY DESK =) i need nother joint she killled my buzz


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

what strain be that nor cali??? lol that was like a confusing YODA =)


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 25, 2012)

Sf. At least she said "nut" my fault. Sorry she proved to a buzz kill but at least you can recapture those. Gees I love dumb claiments. You do know she will win either in court it at arbitration. LOL... sort of.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

i swear funniest lady ever... 

driving the WRONG WAY down 1 WAY "not my fault"
someone backed out of the space into her
says wtf not my fault ur drinving the wrng way
CLAIM DENIED vehicle driving WRONG WAY on ONE WAY
what soooo confusing?? sucks to be you pay more attention



on a happier note heres a PICTURE UPDATE for the night



 TALLEST ONE.. found out my grow buddy fimm'd it while i wasnt loking to see if i noticed, it didnt really set it back at all so we dd ALL OF THEM @rotted roots see inconsistent stoner?? =)
heres the top half of the room, i dont look up TOO much bu i have LOTS OF HEADROOM TO MOVE UP LIGHTS 
CHECK IT... heres the EXAUST, goes out an 8" pipe under the subframe straight outside... i need some sort of a baffle when i turn it up full blast, still thinkin on that, and gonna get another 6" vortex probably
( i dug under then backfilled with gravel)


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

no shur man... id call it god's gift cuz it is. but its not what its called...

some kind of Kush is the bast i can do you sir


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> hahaha id look at that lol. yea no cfl's for me hahaha. i miss that strain its a buddy of one of my not buddies strains. cant get it atm, but its so delish!!


lmo i was talkin about this one..?? what strain u talkin about?


----------



## 805Farming (Jan 25, 2012)

That note is some funny shit. Some people are just retarded and blame all there issues on the fact nobody was there to hold there hand and point blatant things out to them. I wouldnt let it ruin your day, just something funny to laugh at while you toke up tonight haha

Shit is looking super nice though man. How tall are you gonna let these girls get before you decide to flip em? Cant wait to see them start poppin off


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

hahahha that shit made my day today, didnt ruin it fuck her.... i just had to call her back... and try to explain, hella high =)
u still commin up this way>?? ill stop by ur thread and check it out,


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

SFguy said:


> lmo i was talkin about this one..?? what strain u talkin about?


the one in my avi pic.


the most info i have on it are in my earlier posts... like 50 and under maybe.. dont " " that number though.


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks Good Bro. Subbed and Smokin'!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Looks Good Bro. Subbed and Smokin'!


Yo. Beautiful pit! i am in the market for a pup at the moment


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

THANKS GDP you shit is lookin dank too man,i wish i was runnin perpetual, on like 3 big rooms just my SB215. PROP420 REC. is good for 90 plants and #6 dried =)... I WOULD QUIT MY JOB ... maybe like 2 yrs realisticly untill i go just full time back to my roots =)

thqnks for checkin t out... u know where meeker is?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

hahah norcal, thats MY baby... lol we got her fixed at like 8MO. cause my lady couldnt handle her goin INTO HEAT but shes spoiled rotten to the core though. and gets to run everyday. i gotta keep her harnessed up cause she likes to go after cats,rabbits,chicken, birds WOOOH shes fuckin fast i love seein her run.. i think shes more terrier then PIT, shes DEFINITELY not a BULLY, nothin wrong with em tho..


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 25, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> Yo. Beautiful pit! i am in the market for a pup at the moment



Well I definately know of some places to get ya to check into. I am very good friends with the breeder I got my boy from if you would like me to get in touch with them and see what they have send me a PM (dont wanna clog up SFguy's thread).


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 25, 2012)

SFguy said:


> THANKS GDP you shit is lookin dank too man,i wish i was runnin perpetual, on like 3 big rooms just my SB215. PROP420 REC. is good for 90 plants and #6 dried =)... I WOULD QUIT MY JOB ... maybe like 2 yrs realisticly untill i go just full time back to my roots =)
> 
> thqnks for checkin t out... u know where meeker is?


That's awesome bro. I'm in Colorado and our limit is 2oz/day, however, I got my doc's reccomendation up to 60 plants and 20oz in possession...BUT dispensaries will not sell more than 2oz. per day. Is it like this in Cali, or is your daily limit the same as your doc's reccomendation there? In other words, could you buy 6#/day or only what the state's limit is?...


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

i dunno... good question, lol never tried to go "buy" from the dispensary really.. =) i dont think there is a limit to what i could ill have to ask the doc when i renew my rec.. or someone else whos a poundage guy, as for pollution, IDGAF!!.. "royalbloodlines" norcal could maybe put you in touch... im more of a free dog kinda guy tho ya know... lol


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 25, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ...or someone else whos a poundage guy, as for pollution, IDGAF!!..


Lol, what about pollution?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

who'd ya get your dog from GDP?? IS HE CHOCOLATE OR BLACK?? from the picture he looks brown, but maybe its my computer screen i cant tell


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 25, 2012)

Some good friends of mine back in Georgia. The kennel was called CoaltrainPits, but they closed it down after they had a child and both of them had full-time jobs. 

They have just recently started breeding again in a patnership with some other breeder friends of ours in NY...Devil's Den Bullies. 

EDIT: His color as written on papers in "Blue Brindle". Basically chocolate brown with a grey/blue shimmer depending on how the Sun hits it.


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 25, 2012)

This is the breeding i got my boy from...




His dad, Beast, is literally that!!


And this is his gramps lol...the "Notorious" Juan Gotti...
​


----------



## SFguy (Jan 26, 2012)

I LOVE THE gotti.. blues are really purdy some of my faves.

i have a bro who used to breed rotweilers, "bigones" lke 100+ pounders... one of them is next on the list


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 26, 2012)

What up bro just strolling tru just posted some new pics. Damn those pits r tight have 3 myself, a Blue nose, a american pit & a mix american bulldog american pit shes a beast and brindle in color.


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 26, 2012)

Gotti is one well structured dog. Nice job of topping. Love my Brittany bitch far more than anyone else in the house. I locked my wife and my dog in the trunk of the car for an hour... when I came back to let them out which 1 do you think was happy to see me. Ha Ha. Sf I like your free style approach to your grow. They sure do let you know what they want. It looks like you have enough head room that you can pinch, prune, lst, or fim your girls and still adjust the lights with out worrying about an even canopy. I have a little problem with my cfl crap. They seem to be ripening faster than they should. Never gonna work that problem out so may be forced to axe them weeks earlier than i thought. I would rather be outdoors. ARG!! Gonna start thinking about a real grow room so I can emulate your basic ideas st. Was gonna start buying stock but think my time and money would b better spent planning rather han breaking out the saw. Frankly I need a book dedicated to building a "workng room". Measure twice cut once? Rock on st and give the poor bitch your reserve. wtf.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 26, 2012)

not really measure... 
its never MAKE ANYTHING PERMANENT, everything there is going to be moved,

plan 3 or four diffrent ways and MAYBE youll pick a few parts from each design

never A THING as TOO much AIR movement, more is better, (to a point) use common sense

need a book? why? you got rollitup? its better than a book itll give you feedback if you are stuck


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 26, 2012)

Your right sf. RIU has shitloads of info but I really wanted good old schematic/blueprint kinda crap. I need to cover everything from basic design as well as how much light for what square footage and how to arrange having a place to veg and a place to flower. Sometimes things in black and white help. You have been doing this chit indoors for long enough its second nature. I'm a plant guy who likes mother nature to do the work. I need a design with big pictures and measurements. I guess I want my next grow to be very similar to your current 1.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 26, 2012)

theres pics here =) but they are in color not blaque and white =), hahahhhhaa practice, is all it takes.. definitely not second nature to me either, i just have an alarm set to remind me to check on them at least one time a day... 6-7 pm anything else is just wastin my time/goofin around in there 

we are a bust cause we vegged (in cups) somewhere else, and will be moving these plants again, once they are another foot taller... lol not obvious at all moving 30 2 footers in the back of a truck =)


----------



## Clonex (Jan 26, 2012)

SFguy said:


> I LOVE THE gotti.. blues are really purdy some of my faves.
> ,
> i have a bro who used to breed rotweilers, "bigones" lke 100+ pounders... one of them is next on the list


I have a rotty i crossed with a Husky and man he's crazy , Lovin the Pitts above , check my nutter out , 13 months old.....


----------



## Clonex (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work SF , loving your table , keep it up , more pics!!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 26, 2012)

lol i have more pics, i just dont post them all, cause i feel ike its BORING, they all start to look the same to me, BUT ill get some more up tonight clonex, im anxious too see how if o gained another .5 inch today 
as for the table, it was the most economical thing i could think of, gotta be cheap AND easy and reusable, if home cheapo is doin it, thats where i got the idea


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 26, 2012)

the pics are for us foo we dont care if you think the pics look the same hahaha you get to hang out with them sexy bitches and we dont. just be a bro and do the right thing and send your bros skirt shots and tit shots


----------



## SFguy (Jan 26, 2012)

okay okay, twist my arm... lmfao norcal ill get some more up after work today

@ clonex mines only 14 mo. too shes still a puppy. yours looks CRAZY WITH THAT MUZZLE, does he really need it?? lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 26, 2012)

hahahaha thought it was funny


----------



## Clonex (Jan 26, 2012)

SFguy said:


> okay okay, twist my arm... lmfao norcal ill get some more up after work today
> 
> @ clonex mines only 14 mo. too shes still a puppy. yours looks CRAZY WITH THAT MUZZLE, does he really need it?? lol


Yeah Umbre he really does , he has already bitten my best friend in the arm and stomache when visiting me (never trust him again) and also a West highland terrier growled at him a month ago and he nailed that stupid thing pretty bad , had a police warning for that 1 , a full lecture at the door , he also picked a fight with 2 Neopoliton Mastiff's fully grown , i was like "Jesus" , dived in to get him off and got bit through the thumb by my own dog lol , i will post another clearer pic of him , gimme 5 mins ....


----------



## Clonex (Jan 26, 2012)

Rottweiler x Husky he is full on crazy , Agile husky rear end and legs with husky tail,
Powerfull Rottweiler Neck , chest and jaw shape ,
He retained pretty much rotty color's but has longer Husky hair,
i would never use my dog as a weapon but he would be right by my side if you no what i mean ......
He can be a playful dog but has a mood swing if he is startled etc,
He can't be trusted but i think he is awesome all the same, never had a cross bred dog before always had German Shepherds , none of them would have stood a chance against this thing......




Spot the mini water bong


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 26, 2012)

Heh.... my brittany is right by my side as well. It's just a good thing my 11-87 is right by my other side. That or a handgun. She is a good hunter as long as the water is warm and there are not any thorns around. If I ever get another dog I'm gonna save $1000.00 and get a mutt. Thinking either a labradoddle or a cockapoo. wtf they get $800.00 for those. A good pup from the pound most likely.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 26, 2012)

why the F*** would anyone want a curly Labrador is beyond me.


----------



## berrykid (Jan 26, 2012)

gottis over razor egde all day bro idk its something anout there nose and chest bro 


grandaddypurped said:


> This is the breeding i got my boy from...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2019685
> ...


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 26, 2012)

Wanting 1 is bad enough clonex but paying for 1 is another story altogether. The funny part is they are NOT cheap. Amen. When i was a kid we called them mutts and they were free to a good home. Go figure!! If they cost big $$$ they must be special. They have got some funky crosses out there. Still better than a puppy mill dog where their father is also their brother or some such crap.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 26, 2012)

@ clonex, I totally understand that ahahha, trust is slim with her too, she likes to lunge but (MOSTLY playfully), if she gets startled, shes is a totally diffrent dog, first time i saw that i was like OH SHIT.. SHES PSYCHO... i stopped lettin her off the leash when that happened. kids just walk up like da da da to pet her and theyre parents snatch them away by their arm...lol


bump for the night new pictures

lord jin can you rotate?
1k on the left is on a lightmover ITS ON LIKE A 2 MIN CYCLE, and 600's on the right dont move its abou 12" from the canopy
on the MH side
heres the spray i KEEP referring ORGANIC MITE KILLER(ridbugs) @organicagproducts.com
mission tonght is to kill the borg wish me luck
heres where i can go to burn ANY DAY I WANT best part is the sunsets ALWAYS diffrent


----------



## SFguy (Jan 26, 2012)

@ rottedroots heres what i got, not a pic of mine but the same exact thing


----------



## berrykid (Jan 26, 2012)

looking nice m8 thats alot of watering lol nice ruger wit hallo tips thats gon leave that violator in surgery for awhile trying to take all them tips out lol ucan bring dwn a cow wit that shit m8 are those 2g bags and how long u had them in veg that last pic u lucky m8 looks relaxing u can get away from all the bullshit +rep looking good 


SFguy said:


> @ clonex, I totally understand that ahahha, trust is slim with her too, she likes to lunge but (MOSTLY playfully), if she gets startled, shes is a totally diffrent dog, first time i saw that i was like OH SHIT.. SHES PSYCHO... i stopped lettin her off the leash when that happened. kids just walk up like da da da to pet her and theyre parents snatch them away by their arm...lol
> 
> 
> bump for the night new pictures
> ...


----------



## berrykid (Jan 26, 2012)

lets put away the guns and are friendly companion (dogs) and bck to thies great grow sfguy got going lol


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, i agree with berry. My apologies for clogging your thread with all the off-topic pics. 

Looking very nice SFguy, very nice!! 

How long do you plan to veg?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 26, 2012)

picx up in a few

@ brry kid, the bg are ony 1.g i LOVE THEM TO VEG IN, cheeeep =)
i will transplant into 3 gal pots for flower, y? 

because last run i used 1's on top of 3's and they didnt shoot down into the 3's to the bottom like i had hoped, so ill be using 3's only 

ithink it will be sufficient for a 3-4 foot tall plant top 24" all bud bottom 18-24 trimmed clean


----------



## berrykid (Jan 27, 2012)

just asking they looked like 2g and yea they are cheep i use them everygrow they work great ima up it and use 5gallon and less plants longer veg see how that goeswith the 3g they tend to get taller and 5g they get wider i think the 5 gallongs are good for lst youll get goood results and yea u could get 4-5 footers no problem in the 3s depending on strain and traits lets see some pix m8 


SFguy said:


> picx up in a [email protected] brry kid, the bg are ony 1.g i LOVE THEM TO VEG IN, cheeeep =)i will transplant into 3 gal pots for flower, y? because last run i used 1's on top of 3's and they didnt shoot down into the 3's to the bottom like i had hoped, so ill be using 3's only i think with the 5g they get wider and the 3g they get taller ithink it will be sufficient for a 3-4 foot tall plant top 24" all bud bottom 18-24 trimmed clean


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

tonight i sprayed and i DO IT WITH THE LIGHTS ON.. you can too... if you

have a light mist sprayer,
back the lights WAAY up off them
let the fans blow to evaporate WATER
leaves a nice oily shine that bugs don like to eat =)

HERES PICTURES 

group shot, the left/tp there hsnt been spread yet
left side (mh)
right side (hps)
all spread, here is where theyll stay untill they get transplanted into 3.g bags
heres my avatar non cropped =) i have sooooo many shots i/or my lady took.. heres another one of my faves... for every ten you get one.......maybe


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

my 600's are far out performing my 1000 and keepin my temps %100 PERFECT. i think im gonna buya tent, 5x5 to set up another veg area with the 1000 cause i can dim it and get another dual 600 setup and rck 4x600's in there....... just thinkng out loud here


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice pics bro, always like seeing other grows.


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 27, 2012)

Love a good old fashioned wheel gun sf. I think my favorite is a. 38 colt detective. I don't carry very often but if i do i just carry an american arms .22 Magnum revolver. Tiny little gun. I would give up my wallet before i shot anyone though. Don't mess with the family and life is good. I hope some fucker steels my Identification. Ha Ha at him.LOL. garden looks cool. My dog sure ain't no protection.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

HAHHA ROOTS THATS FUNNY... id also give up wallet before i shot someone, but god forbit you come to my house , i dont wanna kill someone but i will 
if they got my id then they would probably be in worse shape than they were.... lol
@ tru thanks for stoppin by man didnt you have a willie nelson avatar like 3 days ago? i cant keep track


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking good bro very ice yeah my buddy uses 3 600's and loves it


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah, im startin to love em too, contemplating buyin 2 more i just cant JUSTIFY it to my lady...lol
they run at least 1/2 the temp as my 1000 =) she doesnt care tho hahahaha so itll have to be after this run that i get em, its cool tho if i get 2 lbs outta this run ill be happy camper low expectations= always happy


----------



## Clonex (Jan 27, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> Wanting 1 is bad enough clonex but paying for 1 is another story altogether. The funny part is they are NOT cheap. Amen. When i was a kid we called them mutts and they were free to a good home. Go figure!! If they cost big $$$ they must be special. They have got some funky crosses out there. Still better than a puppy mill dog where their father is also their brother or some such crap.


I don't normally agree with crossed breeds at all. I think it's bad for breeders and i also think it's not good for dog's. Anything can happen with their temperments also, the Husky and rottweiler are dogs that were in my family anyway and was done purposely for me by me, the dog will never be breed and he is a 1 off guard dog........


----------



## Clonex (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice pic's Sf , how much growth in veg do you estimate you are getting per 24 hours ? and using what bulbs ? 
Clonex....


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

id estimate ...TOTAL ESTIMATION, IS CLOSE TO .5 INCHES per day GIVE OR TAKE.. definitely VISIBLY DIFFRENT EVERY DAY

but the small reveggers are REALLY SLOW. 
1000 watt mh PLANTMAX BULB (on the take side of .5 inches a day)
600w sunmaster 600w ushio

i see the biggest diffrence in side by side w/lightrail and w/out
the side w/o is KILLING the side w/lightrail by a longshot even in veg and the diffrence is not the bulb, im positive its the rail, they are built diffrently on that side not as bushy, more streched


----------



## Clonex (Jan 27, 2012)

Re-Veg ??? plants you put in flower to soon and reverted back ? or re growth of plants you flowered out but did not clone so you re-grew ?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

clones i took waaay too late in flower like 2-3 weeks after 12-12 switch, we have mothers that we took cuts from also, but those are all the tall gals, aside from like 4-5 ofthe re-vegers that actually did take off, theres a couple duds, maybe ill sell em who knows =)


----------



## wheezer (Jan 27, 2012)

it all is looking graet man keep it up!! One question though, which side is more stretched?? I'm having a hard time wrappping my head around the 600 outdoing a 1000 on a mover......unless the 600s are the ones that are streched more, therefore bigger looking, under the HPS 600s. HPS lights will definitly make em' stretch more during veg, maybe I'm confused about which is which.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

1000mh on a rail is streched more than 2x600's still.. under the 600's is MUCH BIGGER OVERALL and less streched (tighter spacing)


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

IF IT MAKES ANY SENSE, the plants under the HPS have more substance to the leaves.. the feel thicker, and stronger, like if you tried to tear it, it would not tear as easily as them under the MH light, not better or worse , just an observation


----------



## wheezer (Jan 27, 2012)

SFguy said:


> 1000mh on a rail is streched more than 2x600's still.. under the 600's is MUCH BIGGER OVERALL and less streched (tighter spacing)


Wow...that's cool, I didn't think that would go that way. I would think the HPS would stretch more. Good to know. I love side by side trials...that's the way to learn. So your comparing 2-600s to 1-100 on a rail...gotcha.


----------



## wheezer (Jan 27, 2012)

SFguy said:


> IF IT MAKES ANY SENSE, the plants under the HPS have more substance to the leaves.. the feel thicker, and stronger, like if you tried to tear it, it would not tear as easily as them under the MH light, not better or worse , just an observation


 I always noticed vegging under HPS made my leaves waaaay bigger..


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 28, 2012)

Hell yea wheezer i noticed the same thing! I was vegging with t5s and then switched to hps leaves got huge and quicker growth!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 28, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Hell yea wheezer i noticed the same thing! I was vegging with t5s and then switched to hps leaves got huge and quicker growth!


im noticing great things from a t5 veg to a hps flower. wont change, just upgrade


----------



## SFguy (Jan 29, 2012)

MESSAGE.

hell norcAl... today i GAVE AWAY like 8 t5 bulbs & an 8 bulb fixture today (wire your self from home depot) tht i used ONE time... they do work great, but i think the ratE of growth /size i could grow total is better w/HID lights they grow FAST and that makes less time waiting for plants to be ready... ya know?? i been talkin w/ few of my countryfolk clients/ freinds and i might be messsin w/ some outdoor here this year but id rather not try to direct and teach, more than grow.. so i will probably just hook them up w/ some cuts, and let them do what ever they want do..


picture bump

XXX


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice nor cal ya I don't veg any more don't ned to they got 3 ft fire og teens as well as chernobyl Cotton candy bubba kush n more 30 bucks n will yield u like hp or a p a plant if u grow them right and no veg time


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 29, 2012)

Lookin' good brotha!


----------



## Clonex (Jan 29, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Lookin' good brotha!


The Pit in your Avatar is awesome , he has the look of a real menace !


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 29, 2012)

Clonex said:


> The Pit in your Avatar is awesome , he has the look of a real menace !


He's definately got the look, but he wouldnt hurt a fly unless there was someone after me or the family lol. He's got a very good temperment.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> MESSAGE.
> 
> hell norcAl... today i GAVE AWAY like 8 t5 bulbs & an 8 bulb fixture today (wire your self from home depot) tht i used ONE time... they do work great, but i think the ratE of growth /size i could grow total is better w/HID lights they grow FAST and that makes less time waiting for plants to be ready... ya know?? i been talkin w/ few of my countryfolk clients/ freinds and i might be messsin w/ some outdoor here this year but id rather not try to direct and teach, more than grow.. so i will probably just hook them up w/ some cuts, and let them do what ever they want do..
> 
> ...


bummer i missed it... anywho if i had my way HID.

girls looks good



KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Nice nor cal ya I don't veg any more don't ned to they got 3 ft fire og teens as well as chernobyl Cotton candy bubba kush n more 30 bucks n will yield u like hp or a p a plant if u grow them right and no veg time


damn so you have to buy clones everytime? 



grandaddypurped said:


> He's definately got the look, but he wouldnt hurt a fly unless there was someone after me or the family lol. He's got a very good temperment.


hey GDP any word bout that pup?


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 29, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> bummer i missed it... anywho if i had my way HID.
> 
> girls looks good
> 
> ...



sup wit u nor cal!!

na i never have to buy clones anymore they have all the fuckin fire cuts i could want!! and super healthy and un like other clone places these people put the clones in big pots so u get huge root base and all u do is transplant and switch to 12/12 and feed     love this method!!!!!!!

they just had:



Sour Garlic
Headband
Sour Diesel
Red Diesel
Buddha&#8217;s Breath
Pineapple Thai
Infinite Euphoria
LA Confidential
Purp Diesel
Chem 4
Tahoe OG
Violator Kush
and many more


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep I talked to her the otha day. No pups on hand right now, but they will be doing a very nice breeding in the next month or two. All pups will be UKC registered. The sire (male) will be Beast (same dad as my boy). I will get more info about the dam (female) and get some pics from her and I'll let ya know what's up.

​


----------



## Clonex (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovin Tahoe Og , Dribbles...............


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 29, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> sup wit u nor cal!!
> 
> na i never have to buy clones anymore they have all the fuckin fire cuts i could want!! and super healthy and un like other clone places these people put the clones in big pots so u get huge root base and all u do is transplant and switch to 12/12 and feed     love this method!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



How much they go for?


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 29, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> sup wit u nor cal!!


shit man idk hella shit.. this year has been intence. with the break in, and unexpected money issues and will be moving soon



grandaddypurped said:


> Yep I talked to her the otha day. No pups on hand right now, but they will be doing a very nice breeding in the next month or two. All pups will be UKC registered. The sire (male) will be Beast (same dad as my boy). I will get more info about the dam (female) and get some pics from her and I'll let ya know what's up.
> 
> thanks for all that bro, i am still looking around too so if i find someone sooner ill deff let you know


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 29, 2012)

damm nor cal i feel u where u movin to...

sup wit u grandaddy i got my kaboom from there it was 2 ft 10 and i paid 30 for it only!!    and bro there clones are pest free!!!!! no nute burn!!! nothing!!! huge yielding plants this is where i got my apollo 11 teen (genius x cindy 99) fire as fuck yielded me 4 zips a plant and finished at 4 ft when flowered at 12 inches..

they even show u wat they use cal mag etc....

they had fuckin incredible in there before hella shit... crazy hybrids


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 29, 2012)

Hell yea brotha thas what's up!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 29, 2012)

ya i never have to veg again haah i jus buy and transplant wait another 8 weeks and i got another p+


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 29, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> damm nor cal i feel u where u movin to...



not shur yet man still house searchin. and that shit is a muther fuk rt now, pluss i need special allowences such as animal friendly, pit, enough room to grow, and a landloard i can work with as i have good creadit but no job, girls gets paid through gov so it comes whenever but she gots shit credit..

seems like every house is from a scammer in Nigeria... ya buddy ill hop right on that pff..


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all da love on da likes guys..I need rep! Hah lol I have 600 post and one green bar hahaNor cal wats pff?


----------



## Clonex (Jan 29, 2012)

Where is Sf guy , pretending to do some work again ....... we have ruined his thread with dog talk and rep hits for KushSour lol ahahaa


----------



## Clonex (Jan 29, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Thanks for all da love on da likes guys..I need rep! Hah lol I have 600 post and one green bar hahaNor cal wats pff?


i gave you a green bar say thanks


----------



## SFguy (Jan 29, 2012)

+rep to kushsour... lol more green bars

that seems like a really easy way to do it, i like that $30 deal, but its seem too expensive, for a cut i can make myself, if i had paid for these all here that would be like $500 in plants before i got started even.. i cant/wont do that..
but that seems like a cool deal for some new mothers though for sure.

@ norcal, iHATE MOVING i remember one year i moved 5 times.


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 29, 2012)

WTF.... can't buy clones here but I gotzta know. What the he'll is a "Fire Cut"? It just ain't fair you guys can get starts of so many varieties. Chit, the best I can do is femmed seeds and hope they get here and have a good percentage germ rate and are healthy. Even if I buy high end weed I still don't have a name to put to it. Living in the dammed stone age. I've been burning for 35 years and am missing the boat.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not moving ever again. They can bury me right here


----------



## SFguy (Jan 29, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> WTF.... can't buy clones here but I gotzta know. What the he'll is a "Fire Cut"? It just ain't fair you guys can get starts of so many varieties. Chit, the best I can do is femmed seeds and hope they get here and have a good percentage germ rate and are healthy. Even if I buy high end weed I still don't have a name to put to it. Living in the dammed stone age. I've been burning for 35 years and am missing the boat.


come on over here to cali =) after u get that last kid out lol... 

fire cut could be defined in alot of diffrent ways i guess, fire is the new slang term for good tho.. 


theres also a strain w/the moniker fire OG... or white fire og... so i dont really know what he meant... ahhhhahahha


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 29, 2012)

You never get rid of the kids so maybe we could just legalize it. I could pay some fat taxes to buy it and the state of taxachusetts would have even more freakin money to squander. I thought a fire cut was going to be like a mother past her prime or an overstock. I have been to Christiana and have already convinced the ball & chain that for next big vacation we could go see some tulips.... Maybe a visit to gods country with a card or sumpin would be better. Tell me though sf or cloned. Have we reached the variety saturation level yet?? I mean is there a point when there is not any noticeable or notable differences between the strains. No big skill to getting seeds to set and growing them out but without improvement of some sort why bother. Rock on


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW what an amazing grow journal! I'm subbed. Your canopy is so wonderfully even you really know what you're doing.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 29, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> WOW what an amazing grow journal! I'm subbed. Your canopy is so wonderfully even you really know what you're doing.


thasnks for stoppin by curious not that great i just sorta wing it.. its a modest 53 plants =)
ill be watering tommorrow so ill get up somemore pictures of the girls.. 

i stopped by and you are DOIN IT MAN!! if it was my grow i would ditch the nft, and just cram that whole tub area and far end of the bathroom full of plants, then you could use the sink area for cloning or whatever, just make a wall out of some black plastic to cordon off 1/2 the room and ... is your bathroom vented? like when u flip light the switch does a fan come on? u could vent out that hole if u were inclined to take the cover off and dedicate the bathroom, i think your using your light in effficently at the moment but well all get ya straightened out


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> You never get rid of the kids so maybe we could just legalize it. I could pay some fat taxes to buy it and the state of taxachusetts would have even more freakin money to squander. I thought a fire cut was going to be like a mother past her prime or an overstock. I have been to Christiana and have already convinced the ball & chain that for next big vacation we could go see some tulips.... Maybe a visit to gods country with a card or sumpin would be better. Tell me though sf or cloned. Have we reached the variety saturation level yet?? I mean is there a point when there is not any noticeable or notable differences between the strains. No big skill to getting seeds to set and growing them out but without improvement of some sort why bother. Rock on


i "hear" that cambria is reall nice to visit, if your into flowers, HWY 1 is a really great drive heres a couple shots of a nice stoney ride

  

and i wouldnt say there is an over saturation of flavors every one is diffrent and they all taste great =)
its all about what HELPS you and what YOU like..... THAT SAID 
some people buy dank herb some dont but there is definitely an oversaturated market. everybody is tryin to sell/grow weed since that tv show WEEDS came on but not everybody gets is... HAHAHA but it takes skill and time to manage a grow. and juggle

i would saay that there are some that are similar, all diffrent in some way though , see everyone is diffrent, i smell lemon, he smelled skunk, its all PERCEPTION

thanks RIU


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 30, 2012)

It's easy to grow but not so easy to grow well and easiest to grow well outdoors. Indoor growing is a much tougher beast. I was growing Skunk #1 and NL as far back as 1982 and not much has changed around here. Personally my taste is not sufficiently refined to note much differences in the newer strains but I have only really tried a couple. If everybody learns to grow then nobody will be left to buy. Fish a man to teach.... I am just the guy to smoke all the weed rejected do to mites and mold. In fact mites taste like chicken. Time for some new pictures sf. I need a goal.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 30, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> I am just the guy to smoke all the weed rejected do to mites and mold. In fact mites taste like chicken. Time for some new pictures sf. I need a goal.


***************lol***************


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel u sf guy ! Thanks all for the rep!!!!   good shit thanks for the love y'all!!!Sf guyClonexGrandaddy!!!!! Ya 30 is kina hi I no what u mean sf..


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 30, 2012)

Sf guy the fire cut is fire og kush raskals cut


----------



## onlybuilt4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sickkkkk. Well done my friend. I'm subscribed.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

we have a raskal mom too =) ill try to get some pics of the mothers in the bathroom in a couple days, we are gonna be takin cuts this week sometime so it'll be prime for some good shots of the cloning process.. 


@ kush sour +rep again... you need more lol and what club has the $30 cuts deal?? 
(cant rep ya till tomorrow)

@onlybult4 whats up man thanks for stoppin by, dont be a lurker =) lol we dont bite


----------



## Clonex (Jan 30, 2012)

Sf , your a sensible type with good diy skills , i have a problem Umbre , wonder if you have any idea's,
Currently i have my air con unit pumping into my bloom room via a 12" main line plastic pipe covered in mylar type insulation,
here's the issue ,
Because it's only running low power , as nights here are freezing at mo , even with 3x600w temps are only 26*, but i need it on as its also my fresh air in as well as cooling,
Condensation is travelling up my air con pipe and dripping onto the floor from the main air con unit, obviously im catching it at the mo , and it's obviously outside the bloom room , i realise in summer months i will be turned up higher and it wont happen,
is there anything i can do ??
Respect Umbre.

Ps , my dog will bite him


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

noit really sure what the question is? lol

i would just wrap the pipe with a towel, and ducctape it there =) so the pipe isnt gettin any direct contact from the air, that should solve the condensation issue or foam, like the stuff pool toys are made out of if you wrapped the pipe, really it just needs to be insulated is what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> noit really sure what the question is? lol
> 
> i would just wrap the pipe with a towel, and ducctape it there =) so the pipe isnt gettin any direct contact from the air, that should solve the condensation issue or foam, like the stuff pool toys are made out of if you wrapped the pipe, really it just needs to be insulated is what it sounds like to me.



No , sorry i was not clear ,
the hot air is going up my AC pipe from my bloom room and dripping from the main AC unit , nothing at all on the actual piping , so because i cant have my exhaust on , because of the temps , and AC on lowest setting so cold air is trickling through not enough to push the hot air back .........

get me now


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

re route it to come in lower?
still sorta lost, maybe some pretty pictures would help =) lmfao


----------



## Clonex (Jan 30, 2012)

No your on the money with that one , the pipe is higher than the machine , dropping it would that work ?

it comes outa the ac unit up high and drops into my bloom room at floor level , but it is higher for about 2 metres , i will find a pic , sigh


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

bump...

i gotta water later, ill get some MORE pics up.. IN A BIT

just a couple from a min ago


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

with ventilation pipes, the less angles the beter i.e. stright pipes

Lookin good SF as always hahaha i got thirsty girls too...


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

53 very needy hungry bitches still waiting.... to be fed, im drining a burr =) corona extra is my choice, sometimes i choose dos xx, lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

fuck yea dos xx!!!!!!!!!!!!

rockin the coors light tonight, but rockin a good buzz all the same hehe

ever think about tilting your lights a bit? Inward / \\


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

lol i did when they were squished together for like 1 day, but not reallly, im paranoid about shit moving in there, even my rail, lol dont sleep but when i do i choose dos xx..hahaha

that reflectix(walls bubble wrapfoil) works really really good.. it reflects awesome, i mean, i can even see green on the wall, but no detail tho... and it goes up really easy.the 4' stripssare great raised up off the ground, but im brobably losing reflection from above if i had it up there, but i can drop all my hoods down


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking good bro....Sam Adams & SourD for me!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

ahh ok gotcha


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

lol i been too busy talking shit to this foo, cuz he really needs a reality check.... that i didnt water.. OOPS... #1 best part of soil i can do it tomorrow, so long as tomorrow doesnt turn into three days =)

heres a shot of the mothers 
"need to be trained" as some guy here put it... lol 

but he doesnt know how to clone, or that this will make over +100 cuts if i wanted that many... i hate suckas they dont float my boat.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

hahahaha ya i feel you on that brother lol. good lookin mammas though.. what light is that?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2012)

its a 400 =) they just cruise, nice and slow, so they dont get tooo outta controll..... hhahaha

my lady is laughin, and she says im addicted to RIU...LMAO


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

Alot of us are brotha


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

HAHAHAAHAAA i get that all the time from mine buddy tell her to shut it and get back on facebook

awe nice 400 cool! i would be a monster if i HID vegged.. but flowering i wouldnt be able to haldle with just the 6. but wait till i get my t5 veg locked on, i can do some damage me thinks


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2012)

my lady doesnt do the facebook thing either.. lol but she doesnt mind this so long as i stilll go to work


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey that raskel fire og mom you got you seen any hermie issues? I got like x2 10 packs of those and been hearing not so
Good stuff about raskel gear


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 31, 2012)

Sf guy!! Sup homie!|The place wit the 30 dollar deals is OAKLAND ORGANICSSf guy what parta the bay u in?? I'm in the bay area to..Ur fire og mother looks great man!!! This is the best weed ever.!!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2012)

@ HR, NO HERMIE ISSUES here. theres a few cuts in flower at my bro's house and they look great at around 20-25 days 12-12 lil mid crop crop... that raskal is Dan K. for real... is such a heavy hitter great for anxiety or sleep.. (me)@kush sour.... not in the bay, lol im in slo/santa barbara county (central coastin) with the mostin


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 31, 2012)

yeee i always go to santa barbara! ...haah state st be goin..haha i always stay by the beach at the hotel right there! n just smoke all day wit da ocean view! 

u in santa barbara or no?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2012)

close  yeah state street is cool, lots of kids, and not bad scenery if ya know what i mean.. i really like the hot springs up off east camino cielo rd, at the top of HWY154 (little caliente&big caliente) 100% free natural hotsprings, but u might have to hike depending on what gates are open or closed... or sit w/ naked hippies lol


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 31, 2012)

lmaoo!!!! nake hippiess ahhahaahaahhahhh that shits funny ya its pretty chill to shop n shit just fuck off sum racks ahah

ya sounds chill bro wat is it all mountain scenery or what ?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2012)

nah really its the ridge right above santa barbara... you ca see all the way down, it looks pretty cool... if your in santa barbara check out franchesci park. its badass


----------



## Clonex (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok , Sf guy , here are the pictures , soz i hadda go to the office to take the pics , better late than never , hopefully you can help from this ....


----------



## Clonex (Jan 31, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> First thought is...can the unit be moved into the grow space? Then you only have ducting on the hot side = no condensing. Other than that, I would get some duct insulation (fiberglass, high R value) and wrap it completely. If that still isn't enough, wrap another layer. You need to protect the cold duct from the hot humid air basically. The bubble wrap doesn't have enough of an insulating factor apparently. Which means you might wanna consider wrapping your hot out to prevent heat energy leaking back into the room.


Move the main AC unit , nah it's powering a business area also , bubble wrap , what ?
On the pipes it is not bubble wrap , it's the proper insulation for the job 
, have you read the other post , do you even no what the issue is ? 
my exhaust out is not in use because of low temps , i already stated this ,
Have you seen the size of the AC unit , it aint being moved , if i wanted a random reply about nothing i would not have posted it on SF guy's thread would i ? i would have started 1 , thanks for your blurt lol!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jan 31, 2012)

aye bro my veg closet is rockin now wanna see??





https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/486222-chem-dawg-flower-kryptonite-veg-12.html#post7032397


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2012)

ill check it out after i water right now norcal

@ clonex.. maybe pop a small cheap office fan? or low cfm booster in the tube to keep pressure from flowing back? like this,

http://www.rewci.com/noname6.html?gclid=CJWHrM71-60CFQJwhwodf3YYsw

or cheaper, somethin u might find me doing lmfao. 

http://compare.ebay.com/like/220929248832?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ill check it out after i water right now norcal
> 
> @ clonex.. maybe pop a small cheap office fan? or low cfm booster in the tube to keep pressure from flowing back? like this,
> 
> ...


Funny.... look what I found on the curb today!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

aight im done watering, for another week...lol whew! it gets hot workin in there under those lights..

andits been too hot in there for my liking, +83* so i am hooking up one of y extra my 4" intake fans pulling some extra fresh air in i just need to go get some 4" ducting, i seem to have everything except that... lol

i ghetto rigged it for 20 mins workin in there tonight and temps dropped another 4-6 degrees... heheh i luv havin extra equipment around..


on to some photos 


my retina guards

1k ballaSt timer, and my cool ass hightimes calendaR
600 hps glare
room shot
half done
all done


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Funny.... look what I found on the curb today!
> View attachment 2032170



some peoples children just dont know the REAL value of a dollar.. WHY IS everything disposable? cant

we reuse? good find dillest can i borrow it... lol =) i bet i works cherry too, and i dont even need the base, i screw them to the ceiling, ill get pics of them tomorow if i cant find one here right quick


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> some peoples children just dont know the REAL value of a dollar.. WHY IS everything disposable? cant
> 
> we reuse? good find dillest can i borrow it... lol =) i bet i works cherry too, and i dont even need the base, i screw them to the ceiling, ill get pics of them tomorow if i cant find one here right quick


Yup, and the fan I currently use was also a curbside steal! apparently fans are going out of style these days, so keep your eyes peeled! lol that saves me a few bucks that I can't really spare right now. 
It does have an issue though, turns off and on when you jiggle the cord. Nothing I can't fix with a screwdriver and a soldering iron... hopefully next time they will leave me their 1000watt ballast and a portable AC unit.... haha


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

see fan is suspended


i have another fan in the other corner... apparently i dont take too many pics of that corner...lol


----------



## LSDreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Room is looking killer man. Going to have a great canopy of buds in that room. So you added a 4" intake bringing in fresh air from the outside and it dropped temps down 4-5? I may need to install a second intake then on the other side of my room. Good idea also with the glasses, I really need to pick up a pair heh, will go blind in these damn rooms.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

YEA THEY HELP FOR SURE... lol 
and another intake for ya might be a great option, 

heres a comparison from day 1/ today
......View attachment 2032255


----------



## Clonex (Feb 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ill check it out after i water right now norcal
> 
> @ clonex.. maybe pop a small cheap office fan? or low cfm booster in the tube to keep pressure from flowing back? like this,
> 
> ...


Awesome idea , now i gotta find 1 that fits , SF guy , your a top top bloke , i thank you sir


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

just a stoner =) tryin to make it in the real world... lol 

+rep for havin your grow at yuor office, maybe someday ill do that... lmafo!!! never get inspections at our office... EVER in 3 yrs i never seen one!

try WALMART..for the fan


heres my motto for the day
Thank you for your loyalty to our company. We are here to provide a positive employment experience. Therefore, all questions, comments, concerns, complaints, frustrations, irritations, aggravations, insinuations, allegations, accusations, contemplations, consternation and input should be directed elsewhere. have a great day!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> just a stoner =) tryin to make it in the real world... lol
> 
> +rep for havin your grow at yuor office, maybe someday ill do that... lmafo!!! never get inspections at our office... EVER in 3 yrs i never seen one!
> 
> ...


In 3 years not 1 of my staff is aware it even exists lol ,when they all go for lunch and after hours and i'm hard @ it,
i am stoned also and cant remember if i rep'd ya , i will try again hahaaaa
Your plants are lookin dank my man , sweet n sour coming soon !!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

hahhaha great job at keeping the cat in the bag =)

thats pretty discreet, so u think that my idea will work??


----------



## DA LiTT MAn (Feb 1, 2012)

*

cool looking room, some one help me here.
I want to make my own grow journal, however ever time i take pics of the closet they come out distorted because of the light, Any advise is appreciated.
LITTY
&#8203;​
​
*


----------



## Clonex (Feb 1, 2012)

DA LiTT MAn said:


> *
> 
> cool looking room, some one help me here.
> I want to make my own grow journal, however ever time i take pics of the closet they come out distorted because of the light, Any advise is appreciated.
> ...


turn the light off and use your phone with the flash on , works for me .....


----------



## Clonex (Feb 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hahhaha great job at keeping the cat in the bag =)
> 
> thats pretty discreet, so u think that my idea will work??


Already fitted 1 to the end of the pipe in the bloom room , i ran it with ac unit on and the heater running the room at the same temp as when lights are on (they dun come on until another 2 hours) , i ran it with heater for 2 hours and there was no drip , as soon i can rep you again i will , bank on it


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

shaweet...! im glad its workin out so far so good.. its typically great to have an outsiders point of veiw when im stumped.. =) like i said "typically" meaning sometimes, hahahha 

@ lit man, just take pics with the lights out like clonex said, or to quote my response from the OTHER thread you posted this in, you might look into buying a rebuild kit for your mag ballasts, those black lines in your photos are you capturing the ballast turning the LAMP on/of rapidly, "firing the bulb". its too fast for your eyes to notice but NOT your camera, OR YOUR PLANTS.. i think thas pertty close to word for word, thats why digital ballasts are reportedly "more efficient" than mags, especially OLD MAGS the ignitor/capacitors start to lose functionality over time like most machines and need new parts inside.. lines = NOT GOOD


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 1, 2012)

DA LiTT MAn said:


> *
> 
> cool looking room, some one help me here.
> I want to make my own grow journal, however ever time i take pics of the closet they come out distorted because of the light, Any advise is appreciated.
> ...



Are you using HPS? If so, take your pics through a pair of sunglasses and it'll get rid of the lines.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Are you using HPS? If so, take your pics through a pair of sunglasses and it'll get rid of the lines.


hey gdp.... did you see the pics that i have w/hps?? no lines=digi ballast or NEW mag i believe with all my heart... cant really prove it except w/experienceing it myself w/ diffrent ballasts and other grows...

so thats enough justification.... for me.... lmfao


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hey gdp.... did you see the pics that i have w/hps?? no lines=digi ballast or NEW mag i believe with all my heart... cant really prove it except w/experienceing it myself w/ diffrent ballasts and other grows...
> 
> so thats enough justification.... for me.... lmfao


Lol yea bro, I saw 'em. I agree w/ you about how the digis don't do it. It's because they're using like 50,000 hertz, while a magnetic ballast is using no more than 1,000 hertz to fire the bulb. This is why they are the "recommended" ballast these days. 

...but just as a way to get rid of the lines w/o rebuilding/getting a new ballast...*Sunglasses* lol


----------



## Clonex (Feb 1, 2012)

How does the camera know you are wearing sunglasses ???


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 1, 2012)

Clonex said:


> How does the camera know you are wearing sunglasses ???


LMFAO.  

I gotta kick outta that clonex. +Rep for making me laugh.

~Take your pics through the sunglasses. Do not put them on LOL.~


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

hahahhhaha thats F*%@#in funnny!!!! thanks for the explanation gdp... i did not know that... i just always noticed it either WAY older or heavily used mags did it... cool to know the science behind it +REP


----------



## papapayne (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking good man, sure love living in Cali, so many great growers out here. 

Subbed and repped


----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2012)

papapayne said:


> Looking good man, sure love living in Cali, so many great growers out here.
> 
> Subbed and repped


 i was snoopin around ur page bro, ur in jackson?? i got homies in westpoint =)


----------



## papapayne (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea man, technically I list in pine grove, but no one knows where that is lol.


----------



## hppy2balive (Feb 2, 2012)

Damn nice setup brother! u got ur own little forest hahaha im jealous of all that room u have! Just purchased the gallon bags on Amazon Thanks man!!!!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

cool man, ill get some more shots up tonight, or at lunch when i run home.. as for the bags, how much were they on amazon? i get mine @ the hydro store for like $3.00 for a pack of 25


----------



## hppy2balive (Feb 2, 2012)

10 bucks for a 50 pack


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

shaweet, not too far off man..

this rooms a 50 pack... lol


----------



## hppy2balive (Feb 2, 2012)

Damnnn really? it sure looked like it! lol Hacve u ever ate at a Rain Forest Cafe? ur grow room looks like that place lolol


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

YA I WAS AT THE ONE IN VEGAS IN AUGUST!!! LOL @ mgm, 

BUT I ONLY GOT SOME SMALL TREEZ =) hahah


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

LSDreamer said:


> Room is looking killer man. Going to have a great canopy of buds in that room. So you added a 4" intake bringing in fresh air from the outside and it dropped temps down 4-5? I may need to install a second intake then on the other side of my room. Good idea also with the glasses, I really need to pick up a pair heh, will go blind in these damn rooms.


actually LSD i have been running a passive intake, no extra air in, i read back and realize that i stated i had a 4" intake w/cold air in, i was never using that, it was only planned, now thatmy temps bumped up thats what im using =)

like i said before inconsistent stoners... lmfao


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey clonex?? Did it work??


----------



## papapayne (Feb 2, 2012)

hopefully someday very soon mary j will be legal enough to have a rain forest cafe with the best kind of trees! I bet they would sell a lot of food  and hey, they wouldnt need a smoke machine!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Hey clonex?? Did it work??


Yeah Buddy , like a treat.............


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet you owe me a smoke out if im ever on that side of the pond =)


----------



## Clonex (Feb 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Sweet you owe me a smoke out if im ever on that side of the pond =)


That's a fairly large pond !! lol , Sensi big bud , GHS The church , DP blueberry and Female Ice , all just hatched , see you in 3 months 
Thank's again SF , it's all gravy umbre .........


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

ill sub where the thread?


----------



## Clonex (Feb 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ill sub where the thread?


Not started it yet , they are only 2 weeks old , i will start when they have a few leafs , i dont see the point , to me all seedlings look the same , and if they need my thread for germinating with all the info on here , they shouldn't be growing lol , i will start it tomoz , then link ya .......


----------



## Clonex (Feb 2, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SFguy again.
*i hate it when it does this , soon as i can umbre!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

pictures from this morning



@ clonex HAHA DONT TRIP, and also, ya im looking foward to a link soon, they should be poppin fast =)


----------



## SFguy (Feb 2, 2012)

hey guys stop by this thread AND show my dude here som + REP this is how it should look under all your lights, por favor...



DOMSWOOZ said:


> Thanks for the subs, ill try to keep some interesting stuff coming you guys way, need a better cam for other pics tho... dropped some cat piss clones and kryptonite under my 400w. those guys are coming out next...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clonex (Feb 3, 2012)

Sf , i started the new thread , here is the Link for you Umbre , hope your well .......

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/508618-multiple-strain-passive-hydro-first.html#post7050347


----------



## SFguy (Feb 3, 2012)

bummp!!!



wooooh!!! doggy
heres the trident
here it is again, in the bunch, its actually closer to 16.5 i couldt really get a good shot cuz the light was shining off the yardstick so i had to hold it a certain way
when i watered them i made sure the plants all switched to opposite spots, so they would be under the other light
the 600's side was bigger w/ more pleasing growth than my 1ooo/rail
all in all ok though,im not mad =)


----------



## SFguy (Feb 4, 2012)

comparison shot from beginning & today



day1 



day21


----------



## ant1408 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ive been "lurking" in this thread and you have some really nice plants going man


----------



## SFguy (Feb 4, 2012)

whats up roy, giillll .... thanks for stoppin in, this thread is OPEN TO POST


----------



## Clonex (Feb 4, 2012)

I never see those flexi pot thing's across the atlantic ,
how come ??? much easier to get all your plant's close together , maximising space , i may try and get some of these,
Great shot's comparing day 1 and 21 , looking good


----------



## papapayne (Feb 4, 2012)

looks good man! Wish i had that many plants lol


----------



## 400aZip (Feb 4, 2012)

shit looks fireeee, good neighbor! lol


i hate to be that guy but I have some conflicting opinions.. I think im near harvest but some other experienced fellas think im a good 4 weeks out. Im never that guy but I saw you give some good advice all over the forum. do you think you could check mine out? id appreciate it


----------



## SFguy (Feb 4, 2012)

Clonex said:


> I never see those flexi pot thing's across the atlantic ,
> how come ??? much easier to get all your plant's close together , maximising space , i may try and get some of these,
> Great shot's comparing day 1 and 21 , looking good


i know some body else here bought some off amazon a 50 pack for like 12 bucks, and im POSITIVE they make em in the UK somewhere, check it out i reallk like bein able to "SMUSH" Them TOGTHER... but dont be stingy when you fill them , they need to be PACKED TIGHT!!!! otherwise they have ZERO stability and they just become a pain in the ass



papapayne said:


> looks good man! Wish i had that many plants lol


trust me its MORE THAN ITS CRACKED UP T BE, i need a diffrent watering stsyem, i hate being a HUMAN WATERING CAN 



400aZip said:


> shit looks fireeee, good neighbor! lol
> 
> LIKE A GREAT NEIGHBOR
> SFguy is there with a joint =)
> ...


sure will man.. no worries


----------



## Clonex (Feb 4, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i know some body else here bought some off amazon a 50 pack for like 12 bucks, and im POSITIVE they make em in the UK somewhere, check it out i reallk like bein able to "SMUSH" Them TOGTHER... but dont be stingy when you fill them , they need to be PACKED TIGHT!!!! otherwise they have ZERO stability and they just become a pain in the ass


Thanks Sf , i will look into it , are yours like a pvc material ?? do they do other types ?

lol @ human watering can ........


----------



## papapayne (Feb 4, 2012)

Yea they would be a lot of work. How long/tall are you gonna veg them before flower?


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 4, 2012)

haha yea I hate the watering too, But I plant to get myself a little setup going with a plastic garbage bin/pump/wand. Also I will put an aquarium heater in there since its cold outside the room, and I may even put an airstone in there too so the plants don't droop when I water them. It will make life soo much easier that you couldnt even question whether it was worth the money spent. A huge time saver. 

I just bought a shopvac to help me drain trays, it saves alot of time with watering. With the pump wand setup I should be able to water and drain in no time at all and without breaking a sweat


----------



## SFguy (Feb 4, 2012)

nah, they are like garbage bag material =) plastic, thick maybe 8mil, but not rigid at all,@ mr pickle.. lol ya i plan on that too, my bro actually has one he made also, an im eventually goning to, i really dont know why i havnt already


----------



## Clonex (Feb 4, 2012)

SFguy said:


> nah, they are like garbage bag material =) plastic, thick maybe 8mil, but not rigid at all,


Ahhh , i would need firmer , my rockwool is not the heaviest medium ......


----------



## SFguy (Feb 4, 2012)

well the feel like a cardboard box, full of styrofoam when the plants are dry, hahahahha

nothing there lol


----------



## Clonex (Feb 4, 2012)

SFguy said:


> well the feel like a cardboard box, full of styrofoam when the plants are dry, hahahahha
> 
> nothing there lol


Anyway , im foooked , 423am lol 

Clonex flatline____________________________ zzz zzz


----------



## SFguy (Feb 4, 2012)

hahahhahaha i bet, lol its barley 9pm, im gonna go get drunk =) then flatline


----------



## hppy2balive (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn i cant get over how much i love this grow!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the pots. I've been watching your grow and am considering coming out of the pipe with my clones. I'm thinking about getting a 4x4 ebb/flow table and doing a top feed drip system for them. That way it can recirculate on it's own and I don't have to bother with watering. I was looking at using the square 3 gallon pots but sticking with hydroton and the same nutrients I'm using and see if that will work for me. 

Good job every time I read I learn more.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 6, 2012)

sfguy said:


> trust me its more than its cracked up t be, i need a diffrent watering stsyem, i hate being a human watering can


me to hahaha!!! Like 30 minutes to an hour of ur day just to fill u  hahaha hate that shit

sfguy hope all is well!!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 6, 2012)

alll gravy baby, i was supposed to water lastnight that didnt happpen cause i didnt want to fuck things up like i have a tendency to do if im drunk lmfao, THOSE BITCHES ALWAYS FUCK MY PLNS UP, needy whooores... tis been less than a week i think ill need to bump em up to six(6) cups of water each this time to make it last a lil longer

30 mins? what u watering? i have 50, at 2 mins each (thats fast) im lookin at least 2HOURS


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 6, 2012)

hey sf guy ... im having my own little debate on LJs journal.... i know how you hate that guy....lol
nice looking grow man ...


----------



## RonSwanson (Feb 6, 2012)

Whattup SFGuy! I just wanted to drop in my .02 and that is that 1) I love this journal and 2) I love that your sig is a quote from Brother Ali.. that man is sick! I actually have that album on vinyl I got from Independent Records in Denver. Love it. 

I just started growing so I am looking in on some people that seem to know what they're doing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 6, 2012)

Sup sf guy my dude ..ya I'm watering 8 plants in 30 minutes dam u got 50 plants? How big are they? I'm tryna fill my 4x4 up n get at least 2 to 3 pounds I got one thousand watt


----------



## SFguy (Feb 6, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> hey sf guy ... im having my own little debate on LJs journal.... i know how you hate that guy....lol
> nice looking grow man ...


hates a strong word, man, but if we ever cross paths, he will collide with me =) if ya get what i mean, i dont really trip of sucka fish bottom feeders


----------



## SFguy (Feb 6, 2012)

RonSwanson said:


> Whattup SFGuy! I just wanted to drop in my .02 and that is that 1) I love this journal and 2) I love that your sig is a quote from Brother Ali.. that man is sick! I actually have that album on vinyl I got from Independent Records in Denver. Love it.
> 
> I just started growing so I am looking in on some people that seem to know what they're doing. Keep up the good work!


self taught, self made, FTW
he gives me goose bumps with alot of his verses man, he speaks truth, not bullshit rap hoes, jigga what, crome rims, doughboy


edit: lastnight i watered, some were in dire need, a couple were droopy, but all in all ok, i shoulda watered sunday, but im a lazy bastard 
and i dont have a watering wand setup yet, i will next week tho, im peicing it together right now


----------



## 805Farming (Feb 8, 2012)

God damn bro, shit is looking sexy as hell right now. Your leaves got a nice waxy sheen to them. Gotta get that watering system down for suuuure though, I fucking hate having to water 4 in a small zone by hand, I would go nuts in your grow. Cant wait to see how well this grow does, especially being the first in this setup and you working out all the bugs for next time


----------



## 805Farming (Feb 8, 2012)

...and shit I didnt know you were an underground head!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2012)

hahaha for sure, i got the system together and tested it lastnight (works cherry w/water), submersible (sewage) pump, and 25' coiled hose and sprayer, ill get the 3 ft wand eventually, all in a 30 gal rubbermaid garbage can ill get pictures up tonight
im stoked, it has great pressure like out of a low pressure faucet =)

and this isnt the first run in this room, only first with the dual 600's added in there, i been growing here for over year constantly w/o any MAJOR setbacks. its not perfect, but it works


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2012)

looking good man.

you must spread some rep around (i owe you some rep)


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2012)

UPDATE FOR 2-8-12

i also setup a system to water, SO EASY A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT...
ay questions i can answer shoot it,
($55 out the door)pump is a 1350 GPH submersible pump (emptying RVwater tank) W/2 yr warranty and I DID ZERO MODIFICATION it came with a downsize coupler to connect the garden hose and will pump in less than 2" of water

hose and new sprayer $22 @ orchards =)


not having to hand water 50 + small plants PRICELESS


VERY SIMPLE, LESS THEN $100
COMES OUT EASY
FULL ROOM SHOT
another room shot
RIGHT SIDE
 heres the trident again its gettin big
left side MH right side HPS
 sry bout the hps glare, it really chages the looks


----------



## ant1408 (Feb 8, 2012)

SFguy said:


> UPDATE FOR 2-8-12
> 
> i also setup a system to water, SO EASY A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT...
> ay questions i can answer shoot it,
> ...


Very nice that mh/hps side by side pic is great


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 8, 2012)

Lookin' good man! I like your lil' water system...might have to do something similar myself. 

How big is the room you're set up in? 

And do you plan to flower all 50 at once?


----------



## Fatty420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Man your stuff is growing great and fast!, Looks really good SfGuy! makes me wish I would of done more plants


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Fatty420 said:


> Man your stuff is growing great and fast!, Looks really good SfGuy! makes me wish I would of done more plants


thanks man much appreciaated! your look great too!!! thos buds are stackin fat man +rep



grandaddypurped said:


> Lookin' good man! I like your lil' water system...might have to do something similar myself.
> 
> How big is the room you're set up in?
> 
> And do you plan to flower all 50 at once?



im in a8x8 room but my footprint is more like 6x7
1/2 of them are gonna be goin to my buddy who has his own flower setup, and holds the mothers at the moment (back a few pages are shot of the mothers in a bathtub) I got all mine free for veggin a few weeks, not a biggie to me we are friends and he grew befor i did BUT, but i feel like he doesnt do his part to keep them as healthy as he could so i think well be doin our own thing soon but its cool man, i have the room to set up another 4x4 area to veg, im gonna buy another 600 and go perpetual i think, i dont really like to plan, i like to play life by ear its worked pretty good so far =)


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2012)

HEY GDP!!! im all about worinkg SMARTER not HARDER any day of the week

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to grandaddypurped again.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 8, 2012)

SFguy said:


> UPDATE FOR 2-8-12
> 
> i also setup a system to water, SO EASY A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT...
> ay questions i can answer shoot it,
> ...



focusing on the watering, thats my next step cause im about to up that plant number and by hand wont cut it... gonna need some details on the system


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2012)

its sooooo simple.... just a pump, a hose, and a bucket =) not really much to explain man, it hs great pressure, i can shoot the sprayer like 3 ft. but the sprayer nozzle itself is adjustable too so i can turn the pressure down and i will need to a little bit. total less than $100


i made sure to get the 2 yr warranty cause i dont know how its gonna hold up to having organic matter pumped thru it no matter how fine the sediment, i guess ill put it in a set of panty hose too, but i will mess with it to get shit figured out definitely better than having to pour it all in.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 8, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hates a strong word, man, but if we ever cross paths, he will collide with me =) if ya get what i mean, i dont really trip of sucka fish bottom feeders


Hate was not the right word.... for sure...
But your right man ... i could learn allot from ya...
Like a dummy i went in hard and came out feeling bad i smashed all the guys dreams...

Im not a bully ....really im not.... but i just cant stand when people flame others when they just have opinions ...
So i was forced to give him a lil taste of his own medicine... havnt heeard from him since...
Still undefeated!lol.....jk

But fuck that lets talk about your grow ... 
Now thats a grow... me im a closet man ...but im moving on up.... well soon enuff....

Loving the dual spectrum ... thatll definately help keep em short and nice....

Good show!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 9, 2012)

Word, i have been going back and forth with a hydro switch but i really wanna stay soil, just have a solid watering system i can just check and fill.... but thats deff a good start... ill let you know when i come up this something...


----------



## SFguy (Feb 9, 2012)

ya you could even do multiple houses or rooms with the pump it really only weighs like 10lb, and comes right out, have another res in the other room? pull it out and drop it in, im also gettin a 3ft wand to extend reach


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 9, 2012)

yea i can swag the wand and sprayer from my job, maybe even the pump.... i been looking at a multiple hose drip setup...


----------



## SFguy (Feb 9, 2012)

EEEH I DID DRIPPERS, THEY CLOG AT THE LEAST ACCESSIBLE OR OR worst possible moment, they failed while i was in jail one time for 30 days, and my lady gave em straight water for like 2 weeks from the hose and they were cool, not great.. if your gonna do a drip setup in dirt, just run open tubing at the end no dripper, its more for ease/convenience than total automation, again just an opinion... besides i like having my garden =) lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 9, 2012)

SFguy said:


> EEEH I DID DRIPPERS, THEY CLOG AT THE LEAST ACCESSIBLE OR OR worst possible moment, they failed while i was in jail one time for 30 days, and my lady gave em straight water for like 2 weeks from the hose and they were cool, not great.. if your gonna do a drip setup in dirt, just run open tubing at the end no dripper, its more for ease/convenience than total automation, again just an opinion... besides i like having my garden =) lol


shit thats a hassles, ill just go with a res and a hose ...


----------



## SFguy (Feb 9, 2012)

if we are the brain it wont fail, lol when ya put a timer in charge they fuck shit up....lol im really stoked i did this, i should have last year, but im stubborn like that. & its realy easy/transportable, not bulky


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 9, 2012)

SFguy said:


> if we are the brain it wont fail, lol when ya put a timer in charge they fuck shit up....lol im really stoked i did this, i should have last year, but im stubborn like that. & its realy easy/transportable, not bulky


Yup this is what I plan to do as soon as I have 100$ to spair. Currently I go through an entire 20 gallon garbage bin full of solution every watering, which is usually around 3 days apart. Doing that with a frickin watering can is rediculous lol
Plus with the long handled wand I can reach the furthest plants without bumping into the other plants and accidentally "supercropping" my plants everytime I go to water them. 

I'm not sure how your drainage is setup, I suppose you got the gravel floor so you just let it run down into the ground(thats pretty handy!) But for me the otherside of the easy watering equation is having a 5HP shopvac to suck up out the runoff from the trays... It's actually kinda fun lol Sluuuuuuurp


----------



## ant1408 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Yup this is what I plan to do as soon as I have 100$ to spair. Currently I go through an entire 20 gallon garbage bin full of solution every watering, which is usually around 3 days apart. Doing that with a frickin watering can is rediculous lol
> Plus with the long handled wand I can reach the furthest plants without bumping into the other plants and accidentally "supercropping" my plants everytime I go to water them.
> 
> I'm not sure how your drainage is setup, I suppose you got the gravel floor so you just let it run down into the ground(thats pretty handy!) But for me the otherside of the easy watering equation is having a 5HP shopvac to suck up out the runoff from the trays... It's actually kinda fun lol *Sluuuuuuurp*


Thats what she said hahaha sorry had to do it


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 9, 2012)

ant1408 said:


> Thats what she said hahaha sorry had to do it


hahahaha
well I try to make my posts a little entertaining


----------



## SFguy (Feb 9, 2012)

entertaining to say the least

regarding the runoff situation, yes, i just let it run to waste on the floor its easy, the ionly prob with having the room like it is, i HAVE TO CLEAN MY HOODS 1xa month for my own peice of mind, so i know im not robbing myself

PICTURES ON PAGE 32.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice update there man! The ladies are looking sexy for sure!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking sweet Sf umbre , love how many plants you got jammed on there ,
That's 1 lucky buddy you got there,
Top updates , i wish i could set up a watering system like that ,
Nice work .....
Clonex..


----------



## SFguy (Feb 9, 2012)

heres a couple more pictures.
02-09-2012
i cant fit em all in one picture
4" intake fan it stays reallly cool in this side , im blessed its part of my 
left side, they are stackin and lovin the GH veganic nutes full line.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 10, 2012)

looking good man!


----------



## arik maso (Feb 10, 2012)

man thats one lean, mean, sea of green!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 10, 2012)

arik maso said:


> man thats one lean, mean, sea of green!!!


i vouch this  


Looks great man. Bravo.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks guys, everything is really TAKING OFFF!!! IM HAPPY PROBABLY ONLY ANOTHER WEEK OR TWO OF VEG...

things really started to green up more when i started giving them the GH veganic line i think they like it... lol

@ gastanker, hows the room lookin ill cruise by ur thread today


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 10, 2012)

Eh, rooms looking lame. Can only check on it about once a week atm and they are battling mites - without being able to spray consecutively to break the cycle I think the mites will win this one. Might be a round of hash bud this go. Post final move I should be running back at capacity with healthy stock, at least that's my hope.


----------



## Fatty420 (Feb 10, 2012)

SFguy said:


> heres a couple more pictures.
> 02-09-2012
> View attachment 2049626i cant fit em all in one picture
> View attachment 20496274" intake fan it stays reallly cool in this side , im blessed its part of my
> View attachment 2049628left side, they are stackin and lovin the GH veganic nutes full line.



Damn those gals are looking great!! They are loving it !


----------



## SFguy (Feb 10, 2012)

that sucks about the mites tank they got ya bad .... i hear ya about havin to spray (conseceutively) sp? to keep them at bay, otherwise they just multiply like illegals


----------



## Ccoastal (Feb 10, 2012)

Eyo!

i made it over  things are looking realy great in there man! do u switch out bulbs at all or do u run mixed spectrum throughout? 

keep up the good work man! 

oh yeah we were talking about PM, since its systemic u can keep the spores from forming on the leaves by increasing airflow and changing surface ph but its still there waiting for the right conditions, Serenade works really well to go in and kill the infection (i realize u arent fightin PM ATM but figured i would throw it out there)

Ccoastal


----------



## SFguy (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah its (pm) everywhere here (wine country) i feel that ill never batlle it so long as it doesnt have the conditions ill look into it if needed, buy in my opinion its environmental not systemic i know technically its "in the plant" . PM spores come from the air and only grow in the right conditions (environment) 

not to be argumentative, lol

and as for the bulbs, i just got the 600's and they came w/HPS i simply didnt go buy the MH bulb (i will next time growth is signifigantly diffrent) and i already had a MH for my 1000w so i decided to run dual spectrums, but i like the growth with MH better, and also stationary lighting, cause i have my 1000w on a rail and the 600's are far outperforming it. the reason the ones under the 1k look bigger is cause they WERE under the 600's but i switched them alll to give equal chances under the lights


----------



## SFguy (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW i re-read me last post, i must have benn fucked up or something, it made no sense


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2012)

we werent gonna say anythin, but now that you mentioned it....


----------



## SFguy (Feb 12, 2012)

heh, comedy... im drunk now but understand hahah, ill upload a couple shots


----------



## SFguy (Feb 12, 2012)

gettin my water ready/ i have a hose from outside =)
it shhots pretty far, enough to be dangero
it has great pressure too... and for anyone thinking it will burn up?? by being stopped, i left it on ALL NIGHT by accident and it still works CHERRY MAYNE. DON TRIP AN BUY THE WARRANTY, DONT BE CHEAP!!! =0 LOL


----------



## Clonex (Feb 12, 2012)

It made sense to me , guess that means i am screwed up


----------



## wheezer (Feb 13, 2012)

DaMn bro your stuff is lookin' great!! I wish I had more time to check in. I'm gonna have to start making time I guess haha. I love the subpump idea. I have an external pump I use on my outdoor to pump my teas out onto my plants, but it's not really feasible for indoor use. I have a 55 gal. drum in here I make compost tea in for the indoor, but have neen lifting buckets in and out and pouring it by hand....what a pain in the ass. I'm going out today while it's raining and get me a subpump and hook it up for my teas. I'm working on getting my soils set where I don't need to feed at all, but I havn't arrived there yet, I still use compost tea, but that's it...no bottled nutes....period!!
I have my watering tghing down but this will help when I need to feed.
The grow looks great man, bout another week of veg eh?? yea, I think that's gonna be enough, 2 weeks tops,, but I don't think your gonna need that much, it's getting full in there now.
I know when I flippedf my room it seemed like evrything grew twice as much the first week thatn thjey had ibn a while.....they just shot up like 10" in a week! YIKES!!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 14, 2012)

THEY ARE DEFINITELY CROWDING EACHOTHER!!, I watered lastnight and it only took me a lil over an hour, GOD what a relief!!! the pump works cherry, give each plant a ten count and on to the next!! 
im ready for the strech, i have LOTS o headroom, LOL im trying to finish around 40"-50" inches tall, so yeas ill be flippin within the next couple weeks i hope, it really depends on what it looks like when the other half of the plants in the room is gone, i bet i still have room to veg for another week, of two after. 

im gonna transpalnt into 3G bags when the other half goes away, then let em acclimate to the 3G's for a week or so, trim up the bottoms for cuts, then flip

pictures after i get homefrom work tonight


----------



## papapayne (Feb 14, 2012)

how much are you hoping to yield? Definitely loving this grow man, owe you more rep


----------



## SFguy (Feb 14, 2012)

i dunno how much to expect, ill be happy with anything over 2# but if im shootin for a GPW it would be roughly 4.5#
i dont think the GPW is gonna happen this run, but hey who knows maybe ill get lucky.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 14, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i dunno how much to expect, ill be happy with anything over 2# but if im shootin for a GPW it would be roughly 4.5#
> i dont think the GPW is gonna happen this run, but hey who knows maybe ill get lucky.


haha 2KILOS of WEED! 
that would be killer if it happens
Have you inocculated your soil with beneficials? are you using RO water or letting your tap water sit out?(so as not to hurt the bennies)
a GPW would be really impressive for a soil grow


----------



## SFguy (Feb 14, 2012)

lol right @ 2keys... i do let my water sit out and aerate, w/a 200gph pond pump, as for myco's i havnt, but i can, i have a couple little packets of samples, my other soil mix is already innoculated, but not the mix im using now i dont really think i wanna feed/water any more either i already have to water weekly, an the mycos are suppose increase water uptake also..


my last run has mycos in the soil, got lil fuzz i can see if i really try to find it, i just sorta play it by ear. they really ove the gh veganic nutes, and i really do too, but i have some jacks classic, and have seen some really good results from it, i wanna try it, but told myself not this run but, maybe ill try some just for flower on a couple ofplants this run... anyways thanks for all the responses heres some more pics as promised

room shot i moved everyone again to re-organize due to location under the lighs i want everyone fairly even 
MH-----HPS
the sprayer works great, getting saturation before runoff.
the right side, getting1200watts hps


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Feb 15, 2012)

Garden is lookin sexy bro they gettn big


----------



## Clonex (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldnt normally advise over-crowding Sf , but your plants are in stunning health considering , i guess fresh air is the key....
Keep it up Umbre......


----------



## SFguy (Feb 15, 2012)

it is a key, they have fresh air 24/7 and my fans NEVER TURN OFFF.. BUT they do have some dead leaves on the under sides, and stuff from how thick the foliage is wich doesnt matter to me at all, cause the bottom of the plants are gonna be trimmed up anyways, but some people think you cant have one leaf out of place. i dont

edit lol crowded plants suck, such a hassle when trimmin time comes =) thanks for stoppin in clonex


----------



## Clonex (Feb 15, 2012)

Agreed ......
Its also Ironic that you will be giving half of them away to your buddy , when actually this will benefit you when the plants are larger and up their fresh air intake......
I love your no frills "get it the F*** done attitude , top thread!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 15, 2012)

definitely planned that^^^ i really dont need all my space to veg so i can do extra then get rid of some, ill be doing this from now on i think anybody want teens $25 lol

but yeah i was thinkin ill veg double what i can then make room for the stretch when its time, they will definitely need more room for stretch i wouldnt have vegged this long if i was gonna flower all these 
I LOVE WHEN A PLAN COMES TOGETHER


----------



## SFguy (Feb 15, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Clonex again.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 15, 2012)

When trying to return yours , i had exactly the same ,
What can ya do , if i saw something that stood out i would rep others , but i don't haha .....


----------



## SFguy (Feb 15, 2012)

SERIOIUSLY, why is my planty dying??


----------



## Ccoastal (Feb 15, 2012)

what what whaaaaat?? did i miss something? whats goin on?

Ccoastal


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2012)

Clonex said:


> ......snip........
> What can ya do , if i saw something that stood out i would rep others , but i don't haha .....


EXACTLY! That is so irritating. I have to artificially give reputation just so that I can give reputation to the people I believe deserve that? That is so frustrating.



SFguy said:


> SERIOIUSLY, why is my planty dying??


OH No!! Say it ain't so, what's wrong?



Ccoastal said:


> what what whaaaaat?? did i miss something? whats goin on?


GMTA! Yes what happened? What did we miss? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 16, 2012)

Ccoastal said:


> what what whaaaaat?? did i miss something? whats goin on?
> 
> Ccoastal





curious2garden said:


> EXACTLY! That is so irritating. I have to artificially give reputation just so that I can give reputation to the people I believe deserve that? That is so frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha everything is fine!!! lmfao not dying, i was being sarcastic about %50 of the threads started here say HELLLLPPP!!!!! i have made one thread ever, beside that i read read read and trial/error, watch/observ what works for others


----------



## Ccoastal (Feb 16, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hahaha everything is fine!!! lmfao not dying, i was being sarcastic about P of the threads started here say HELLLLPPP!!!!! i have made one thread ever, beside that i read read read and trial/error, watch/observ what works for others



You bastard haha i was looking at pics at 500000 magnification looking for illness. so relieved that all is well.

Ccoastal


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hahaha everything is fine!!! lmfao not dying, i was being sarcastic about P of the threads started here say HELLLLPPP!!!!! i have made one thread ever, beside that i read read read and trial/error, watch/observ what works for others


Whew! Ok now I can exhale! LOL


----------



## Rottedroots (Feb 16, 2012)

4 little pumps I go with a submersible kind used for outdoor water features. I forget exactly what you're using sf but those pumps are pretty cheap but water flow is adjustable and the gallon per minute rate can be pretty good. I'm sorry this is so difficult to read but my phone Does not let me do paragraphs and such. Have you tried just gravity feeding them. I know you know what you're doing sf but I'm stoned and texting out loud. As a funky as it sounds I use a slightly larger 1 to suck 3 inches of fish shit from the bottom of the 4000 gallon koi pond. That's a lot of fish shit and my garden plants love it. Fish shit aside sf you seem to be right on track and doing well. Very cool.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 16, 2012)

hahahah not even april yet but i gotcha!!!!

@ roots i thought you dissapperaed, that is what im using a 1/6hp submersible pump $50 w/2year warranty, i bet the plants love that fish water, do you always water with it or just a special treat?


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 16, 2012)

Fish poop eh...
...interesting idea

I just got myself my pump/wand setup today. I didn't have a penny extra to spair so I just went with a 185g/h submersible pump like you would use with an ebb and flow table. Not much pressure at all but it flows out at just the rate I like so soil doesnt go splashing all over the place

I'm so happy I got this... cant wait to water my plants, almost wish it was time to water them lol 
still two days to go

The utility pumps sound alot better though think I'll get one of those next time around. They sound alot more rugged/reliable


----------



## SFguy (Feb 16, 2012)

@ the dillest well you spent somethin like $20 for yours right?, mine was $50 (1350GPH), but im using one of those 200gph pumps to circulate my water for a day or 2 before i mix, and so i dont get sediment at the bottom once its mixed and im feeding, youll need that one too =),


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 16, 2012)

SFguy said:


> @ the dillest well you spent somethin like $20 for yours right?, mine was $50 (1350GPH), but im using one of those 200gph pumps to circulate my water for a day or 2 before i mix, and so i dont get sediment at the bottom once its mixed and im feeding, youll need that one too =),



haha ok so what your saying is I havent wasted my money already lol, good to know

I would much prefer using a utility pump... i mean if my basement ever floods just having one will be very handy...
And it's got alot more kick obviously, I could shave another couple minutes off my watering time with that

I'll definately get one as soon as possible... money isn't something I have alot of right now( I just had to haggle the girl at wendies to give me 2 burgers with the money I had LOL)


----------



## SFguy (Mar 16, 2012)

Welll i lost like 15 pages from the last month... Ill kepp updating as things progress, but im not gonna re-post all the pictures


----------



## Clonex (Mar 16, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Welll i lost like 15 pages from the last month... Ill kepp updating as things progress, but im not gonna re-post all the pictures


*likes this*
Sucks mate don't it , 
Why have they removed the like button ?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Welll i lost like 15 pages from the last month... Ill kepp updating as things progress, but im not gonna re-post all the pictures


Likes this too! Oh I went to give you rep since I couldn't 'like' you LOL and it won't let me!! ha!


----------



## cowell (Mar 19, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Welll i lost like 15 pages from the last month... Ill kepp updating as things progress, but im not gonna re-post all the pictures


I feel ya buddy- how's tricks?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2012)

You know that month's loss of posts sort of took the steam out of a lot of folks. I'm looking forward to new pics SFGuy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bring on some updates  we need to light the fire up in here!


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 20, 2012)

ow many total days of veg did they get


----------



## Clonex (Mar 20, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> You know that month's loss of posts sort of took the steam out of a lot of folks. I'm looking forward to new pics SFGuy.



It is a shitter though ,
I did so much in the month lost as did Sf guy ,
It's kinda deflating ,
If you imagine your average grow takes 3 month's ,
1/3 of all grows are gone gone gone.....
Suckage.........
Also the no likes thing that they do not seemed hurried to fix,
Deflation Max


----------



## ant1408 (Mar 20, 2012)

Clonex said:


> It is a shitter though ,
> I did so much in the month lost as did Sf guy ,
> It's kinda deflating ,
> If you imagine your average grow takes 3 month's ,
> ...


are you saying your not gonna post anymore updates clonex??


----------



## Clonex (Mar 20, 2012)

ant1408 said:


> are you saying your not gonna post anymore updates clonex??


Nah , i will still update umbre , it's just to new comers reading the thread it will make no sense is all ,
I'm sulking init


----------



## ant1408 (Mar 20, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Nah , i will still update umbre , it's just to new comers reading the thread it will make no sense is all ,
> I'm sulking init


ohh thank god i thought i was gnna be the only one outta me,you,and sf still updating


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2012)

Clonex said:


> It is a shitter though ,
> I did so much in the month lost as did Sf guy ,
> It's kinda deflating ,
> If you imagine your average grow takes 3 month's ,
> ...


Yeah the likes being gone are frustrating. Plus it's like having the wind knocked out of your sails. It's sort of hard to post to your grow journal when you go back and look and see a huge chunk just missing and no matter what you post there will be a huge loss of continuity.

Frustrating to the max.

I was wondering about the likes if it was through that module the SQL injection happened? So if it's a security risk then I understand but I don't have to like it LOL.


----------



## SFguy (Mar 29, 2012)

No pics yet... Ill try to update with more shots tomorrow.. Works been crazy, and havnt been able to surf riu for a minute...

THE GIRLS ARE LOOKIN GREAT AND STARTIN TO BUST OUT LIKE CRAZY!... GONNA BE SOME FAT NUGS IN MY HOOD =)


----------



## ant1408 (Mar 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> No pics yet... Ill try to update with more shots tomorrow.. Works been crazy, and havnt been able to surf riu for a minute...
> 
> THE GIRLS ARE LOOKIN GREAT AND STARTIN TO BUST OUT LIKE CRAZY!... GONNA BE SOME FAT NUGS IN MY HOOD =)


4real havent seen an update in forever we've missed you sf


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> No pics yet... Ill try to update with more shots tomorrow.. Works been crazy, and havnt been able to surf riu for a minute...
> 
> THE GIRLS ARE LOOKIN GREAT AND STARTIN TO BUST OUT LIKE CRAZY!... GONNA BE SOME FAT NUGS IN MY HOOD =)


Good to know you're ok I'll exhale now


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2012)

SFguy said:


> No pics yet... Ill try to update with more shots tomorrow.. Works been crazy, and havnt been able to surf riu for a minute...
> 
> THE GIRLS ARE LOOKIN GREAT AND STARTIN TO BUST OUT LIKE CRAZY!... GONNA BE SOME FAT NUGS IN MY HOOD =)


New pics, please! I need something to take the sting out of tax time.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 19, 2012)

what's the latest on this grow?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 22, 2012)

Come on bro lol lets see some progress


----------



## ant1408 (Apr 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Come on bro lol lets see some progress


im with hellraizor


----------



## SFguy (May 1, 2012)

Ok i have lots of pictures to go thru and ill get some timeline shots up


----------



## ant1408 (May 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Ok i have lots of pictures to go thru and ill get some timeline shots up


ya thats what im talking about


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Ok i have lots of pictures to go thru and ill get some timeline shots up


Good to know you are ok and I'm looking forward to the update!


----------



## SFguy (May 28, 2012)




----------



## SFguy (May 30, 2012)

bumpadee knock knock tapadoo.... new pics for all of you


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> bumpadee knock knock tapadoo.... new pics for all of you


What are you up to? How many weeks are those? Hope you are staying cool up there it's heating up down here in the desert.


----------



## SFguy (May 30, 2012)

those gals are chopped and bein smokes at the moment, i have six that i swapped in to flower 2 weeks ago and 6 more to transplant tonight after work and made clones 3-4 days ago, and already startin to see little root bumps ontthe sides of the stem, yay. cleaning the old and drying more plants still have like 10 hangin in the garage and another 7-8 jars full


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> those gals are chopped and bein smokes at the moment, i have six that i swapped in to flower 2 weeks ago and 6 more to transplant tonight after work and made clones 3-4 days ago, and already startin to see little root bumps ontthe sides of the stem, yay. cleaning the old and drying more plants still have like 10 hangin in the garage and another 7-8 jars full


WOW you are the energizer bunny of growing aren't you? LOL I am still vegging mine second grow (way to long) and discounted my first crop before curing it. I just sampled some of it the stuff I said was not good and it was so potent it was like getting hit in the head with a bat. Was I surprised at what a cure can do! I did not expect that. 

I'd love to see how you do clones. I am redoing my cloner. I did my first one in a 5 gallon Rubbermaid container but I'm moving to an 18 gallon so there's more water to act as a heat sink. How do you do your clones?


----------



## djshorty06 (May 31, 2012)

Good to see a local grower doing it big!


----------



## SFguy (Jun 1, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> WOW you are the energizer bunny of growing aren't you? LOL I am still vegging mine second grow (way to long) and discounted my first crop before curing it. I just sampled some of it the stuff I said was not good and it was so potent it was like getting hit in the head with a bat. Was I surprised at what a cure can do! I did not expect that.
> 
> I'd love to see how you do clones. I am redoing my cloner. I did my first one in a 5 gallon Rubbermaid container but I'm moving to an 18 gallon so there's more water to act as a heat sink. How do you do your clones?



in a humidity dome and a small heatpack under it


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^
That's what I do, in rock wool. Lately though, the roots will show, then they wilt and die. I don't get it lol.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 3, 2012)

hmmm... do you take the dome directly off then place under bright lights?.. itll dry them out from a high humidity environment to a low .. i spray them with water daily after i transplant them into cups... seems to work for me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2012)

SFguy said:


> in a humidity dome and a small heatpack under it


LOL heatpack! But yes that makes sense. My problem is the heat here. I'm not sure I'll be able to clone anything until it cools down. That's why I was hoping the larger mass of water might get these genetics rooted so I could turn them to flower and have backup in case they are any good.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## SFguy (Jun 5, 2012)

MORE PICS TOMORROW... the room already has 12 more in. and i have more cuts rooting at the moment.

heres my bedtime finished trimmin one tub jam..... love it loud

[video=youtube;nxk1BY6wKT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxk1BY6wKT0[/video]


----------



## SFguy (Jun 5, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ^^^
> That's what I do, in rock wool. Lately though, the roots will show, then they wilt and die. I don't get it lol.


that just happened, i had like 30, and only 10 lived... im blaming the cubes cause its the new grotek cubes and they got mold (never had before) and they have this wierd paper on the side and a plastic wrapper i dont like them


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 6, 2012)

hmmm...maybe it IS the cubes...


----------



## Clonex (Jun 6, 2012)

Stick to root riot cubes if available over there, never any issues, never mould out and don't promote algae or moss , rockwool is a pain for this . .

Sf shout out , nice pics , hope your well umbre


----------



## SFguy (Jun 6, 2012)

New pics up tonight of the new plants in...


----------



## SFguy (Jun 7, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Stick to root riot cubes if available over there, never any issues, never mould out and don't promote algae or moss , rockwool is a pain for this . .
> 
> Sf shout out , nice pics , hope your well umbre


ILL CHECK AROUND...
EXACTLY WHAT HAPPNED TOO FUZZY WHIT MOLD, AND IV NEVER HAD ANY PROBS WITH MOLD, its sorta lame only 6 of my clones survived, at least i have a few other sources, im working on right now and a few experimental seedlings that i popped 1 out of MY BAGS. so i know its a recon seed but only one hella dark striped seed thats it.. hows life? its been crazy busy at wrk. MY GARDEN IS MY SOLACE. sooooo many stories soo little time... 



STILL TRIMMIING THE LAST CROP TOO.. HEHHEEH 


NEEDED A HEAVY FEED... STRIVE FOR IT BABY STRIVE.
i believe in these things O.S.H. man... gotta love it
small veg room seedlings and clones i have space to filll defnitely
sorrry too drunk to rotate ...owl face it..
usin the TUNGSTEN LIGHTING setting on the camera
HOW I TAKE CARE OF DIFRENT FEEDERS. GREY BUCKET IS WATER WHIT IS 3g. NUTES
 LOOKS EMPTY COMPARED.. BUT I WANNA GIVE EM SPACE 
HERE shots of the current grow goin on, cLones from the last crop...all flowering...In the veg room a couple seedlings (4) and clones/reveg experiment only 6 clones maybe 5 survived, and my buddies clones that he made at his house from diffrent healthy plants developed the EXACT same looking mold... only similarity in situations was we both bought a pack of THESE cubes .... im blamin them never had any broblems before... but whatever life is such. 




PS.... you ass holes are lucky i dug in the trash to take that picture...


----------



## ant1408 (Jun 7, 2012)

looking real good SF glad to see your still doing your thing


----------



## SFguy (Jun 7, 2012)

Still vertical man... Whats up?


----------



## ant1408 (Jun 7, 2012)

nothing much working and growing i see you've been doing the same


----------



## SFguy (Jun 7, 2012)

ya, im goin perpetual, well at least semi perpetual... we will get this scheduling down, but in my opinion its not scheduling its ALWAYS having some ready to flower.... PERIOD always 

fucked up this week, im not ready. i have six that are around 18 days in12/12 and another 6 that are about 4 days into 12/12. and sourcing other teen/clones to go in. well see how this all pans out. watering is faster, but more often... less labor intensive but have to always BE READY to give any stage what they want its a little more interesting,


----------



## ant1408 (Jun 7, 2012)

ya i was planning on doing perpetual too but just havent found the strains i want to run im just running all the stuff i have till i find the keepers and then always have something to flower


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

what Krakin SF  seen your name thought i'd pop by  good to see things are growing well, good to see you round


----------



## SFguy (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks for cruisnin by flowmasta... when we gonna see some shots of those pasties in use ??


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

SFguy said:


> thanks for cruisnin by flowmasta... when we gonna see some shots of those pasties in use ??


lol don't tell me you missed it !!!

here you go, photobucket keep pinching it and it doesnt even show nipples!!!


----------



## SFguy (Jun 7, 2012)

hahaha very nice... lol if i was a boxer... id bounce those babies like muhammed ali on the speedbag.... hehehe


----------



## SFguy (Jun 8, 2012)

i have to water six more tomorrow.. i was thinkin it would be tonight but murpy has dictated when this shit goes down.. i have a new medium im trying out. so waterings have beeen LESS frequent, and just plain water for a couple first waterings. ill see after this run... it seems like im always trying something new or changing how something works all the time... keeps me on my toes


----------



## mike91sr (Jun 12, 2012)

Still rockin it man! By the way I was in your town this weekend, always one hell of a time


----------



## SFguy (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## djshorty06 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking good. What strains are you running?


----------



## SFguy (Jun 13, 2012)

same ones... just clones off the last batch

the larger pots are 3gal. and the smaller are 2.5 gal... im pretty sure im gonna only run the smaller ones, but well see im not too picky.. lol.. 
The 3's have some OLD WASHED OUT DIRT thats been sittn in those pots since october reall has horrible retenton iv had to water extra ant they are yellowing alot more/earlier than id like. 
I mixed my dirt late thats why only the smaller ones have that mix.and they sure are taking off too.. i see aalot less stretch in the 2.5 pots and no real yellowing... the 3Gs stretched like alot but ill still have some fat nugs tho and the other 6 pots arent finished stretching yet so next weeek well see where they finish up at..

ill post some more pics tomorrow


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jun 13, 2012)

cool man im debating weather to just get another 1000watt for my 4x8 or get two 600's the two 600's wouldn't be a bad idea have them on the sides and the 1000w in the middle.
ill stay watchin keep it up!


----------



## djshorty06 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would go 2 600w over the 1000w


----------



## SFguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dan. Kone... = dank one


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 17, 2012)

djshorty06 said:


> I would go 2 600w over the 1000w


I agree with this


----------



## SFguy (Jun 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> i agree with this


i would agree for summer temps the 600's rock... But my1k pputs out denser nugs than the 600's definitely.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 25, 2012)

lastnight i watered everything really good. next i will give plain water. and today i moved ten clones under the 400 ill spray them a couple times a day to keep em moist then they should just take off and i got this new toy.. an ac unit.. only 5000btu window unit, butits kept me under 90. well below.

i have lots of roots on the babies so these 20 are done and i love being semi/perpetual having all these diffrent stages really lightens the load six around 30 days, six more around 2 weeks into flower, and LOTS OF BABIES READY. i need to make more clones.. another tray.


----------



## ant1408 (Jun 25, 2012)

sick update sf loving your semi perpetual setup


----------



## SFguy (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks bro.. lol i mixed up some dirt today so i have some ready to transplant five more goin in in te next few days.. just lettin them fill up the cup a lil more


----------



## SFguy (Jun 25, 2012)

the clones survived their first day under the 400... thats all i worry about really


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2012)

lookin great bro,i know u never run out.all strains look bomb.rdr.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 26, 2012)

THANKS FOR STOPPIN BY BRO.. 
raidernation 4 life!

unfortunately the room is not nearly as ful as id like id like i have room for double what iv got in there.. sooo 5 more are going in in 3-4 days. and i have 10 rooted cuts in cup veggin, andd 20 more rooting under my kitchen table


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2012)

i can imagine wat u could do with some 3 gal airation pots.thatd take care all that extra room,trust me.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 26, 2012)

fasho, and i dont ever woryy about runoof either, but they arent in the budget maybe next year..lol i have stacks of plastic pots too im not buyin bags ne more either


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2012)

i hear ya,no prob,i dont have runoff either i know exactly wat ea needs,later SF guy.rdr.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 27, 2012)

updates of all the indoory goin on.. anyone feel free to post this i my perpetual thread now. 


View attachment 2230031View attachment 2230030i have a few shots of my bros veg tub too...
takin it back to where the first pic in this thread came from hahahah... lifes a trip no? 
dont wanna water 50 at a time anymore it just sucks no life, i like this alot better.. shoulda done this forever... y was i stuck on vegging then flowering in the same room? 
View attachment 2230009View attachment 2230011View attachment 2230012View attachment 2230014View attachment 2230015View attachment 2230016View attachment 2230018View attachment 2230019View attachment 2230021View attachment 2230022View attachment 2230024View attachment 2230026View attachment 2230027View attachment 2230028View attachment 2230029View attachment 2230005View attachment 2230006View attachment 2230008View attachment 2230003


----------



## SFguy (Jun 27, 2012)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 2230031View attachment 2230030i have a few shots of my bros veg tub too....


 here is a few Raskal og. a Blue dream were gonna make some cuts off, a couple of Recon's , and a Large Fire OG and a couple of Larry og.. nope *edit* also leftover is a couple sour D.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2012)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 2187879View attachment 2187884View attachment 2187901View attachment 2187902View attachment 2187903View attachment 2187904View attachment 2187908View attachment 2187909View attachment 2187910View attachment 2187911View attachment 2187912View attachment 2187914View attachment 2187915View attachment 2187916View attachment 2187918View attachment 2187919View attachment 2187921View attachment 2187922View attachment 2187885View attachment 2187886View attachment 2187888View attachment 2187897View attachment 2187899View attachment 2187900View attachment 2187880View attachment 2187881View attachment 2187882


Wow man your plants look awesome! Very jealous


----------



## raiderman (Jun 27, 2012)

yure attachments arent showin up.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 27, 2012)

yure perpet. gro sick bro,ns not to run out of rip,,,yea i had to replace my gr ac las week with106F outside .stuk a 12,000 up in there ,they seem happy.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 27, 2012)

ya i think i fucked them up posting from my laptop at home, i had a couple double posts and deleted on of them and boom the attach ments didnt work, ill re-upload them once im home from work..... or just go take more flix whn the lights go on


----------



## raiderman (Jun 27, 2012)

my computer does watever it wants to do.i jus hope it dont do it,lol.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 27, 2012)

heres thepictures i fucked up lastnight... does anyone know how to rotate


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy crap they are some nice looking plants you got there


----------



## raiderman (Jun 27, 2012)

looks tops,def packin a loaded pistol.


----------



## indicagreen (Jun 27, 2012)

Lookin Fuckin FantastiK Man!!! Makin my mouth water lookin at those buds.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks man definitely stackin up for sure


----------



## indicagreen (Jun 28, 2012)

SFguy said:


> thanks man definitely stackin up for sure


 How much more time do you have?


----------



## SFguy (Jun 28, 2012)

well the more mature ones aare around 30-35 days i think and the smaller ones are just 14 days behind, i have been slackin on throwin more plants in to flower althought i have them and the dirt, and the room... so maybe tonight after work ill transplant 5 and put them into flower


----------



## djshorty06 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweet Dankness bro!


----------



## indicagreen (Jun 28, 2012)

SFguy said:


> well the more mature ones aare around 30-35 days i think and the smaller ones are just 14 days behind, i have been slackin on throwin more plants in to flower althought i have them and the dirt, and the room... so maybe tonight after work ill transplant 5 and put them into flower


Hell yeah man thats fuckin sweet!!! congrats on a beautiful grow man!!! wish I could enjoy them danky nuggz with ya...smoke one for this Marine lol!!!


----------



## SFguy (Jun 28, 2012)

id kick you some smoke for your service my man. 

if you can read this thank a teacher..
if your reading it in english thank a VET


----------



## raiderman (Jun 28, 2012)

looks like yure on yure way bro,swing by and see raiderland,lol.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 30, 2012)

tonight i transplanted five more plants into my flower room using 50/50 pottinsoil/paydirt cut heavily with perlite afterwards. i really think they love this mix guys well see if things keep lookin up. i dont like to count my chickens before they hatch. 
0
everything in veg and six of the girls in flower was sorta droopy when i went in there, i have been neglecting them for couple days. so they all got a good watering, i used approx 20G of water, everything juust plain water no plant food. msted the clones oh heres my cloning setup pretty basic, but every clone you see i made, so basic works too. K.I.S.S thres less errors that way

i have a couple of new friends that think its cool to munch my green leaves, so they got squished and i removed that leaf... i should maybe RIDBUG these guys, i never have yet..lol


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jun 30, 2012)

Checkin in man, Everything is looking beautiful, get that extra set of ladies in there asap! Trying to get my setup perpetual, PIA to setup the timing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 30, 2012)

Duuuuud!! Looking sooo good man! Going to be some nice smoke too


----------



## SFguy (Jun 30, 2012)

ya the timing is a pain, i am on no real timeline, just gonne try to keep packin em in there, and gettin a bunch ready to have some small outdoor also, i have a friend with an empty swimming pool, we are all getting together thisweekend to brainstorm


----------



## SFguy (Jun 30, 2012)

View attachment 2234006
View attachment 2234007five new girls
View attachment 2234008michelle
View attachment 2234009victoria
View attachment 2234010denisse
View attachment 2234011sylvia

well i apparently forgot about one..lol


----------



## SFguy (Jun 30, 2012)

WaxxyNuggets said:


> Checkin in man, Everything is looking beautiful, get that extra set of ladies in there asap! Trying to get my setup perpetual, PIA to setup the timing.


I need to fill my cups with dirt today and move them out from under the dome to under the 400 then theycan cruise for a few more weeks 



raiderman said:


> looks like yure on yure way bro,swing by and see raiderland,lol.


i will stop by im jealous of all the ROOM you have man, it looks fuckin sick with all those little rocks around the beds very professional looking i see some monsters in your near future what are you using for food?



eastcoastmo said:


> Duuuuud!! Looking sooo good man! Going to be some nice smoke too


ya this strain is my favorite, it has this reeeally potent smell/aroma not a discreet smoke at all when i bust open a jar it fills the room immediately with sweet floral /fruity pebbles cereal, sugary smell DANK to anyone i ALways get alot of WOAH, this smellls sooo good WHAT KIND OF KUSH IS THIS... i just smile and politely and say its not...


----------



## indicagreen (Jun 30, 2012)

YUMMYYYYYYYY!!!!!! (picture Ace ventura saying it though).


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> I need to fill my cups with dirt today and move them out from under the dome to under the 400 then theycan cruise for a few more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So jealous man!! Im still trying to get my big blue and shark shock seeds to pop...very frustrating but i think i may be winning


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2012)

thanx for the rep,i think.didnt understand it.i'ma nobody here.thot u knew that...i'll still burn one with ya,gd luk on the gro meat man.and my names not doug ,mr. dale dribble,lol.
.
.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 3, 2012)

raiderman said:


> thanx for the rep,i think.didnt understand it.i'ma nobody here.thot u knew that...i'll still burn one with ya,gd luk on the gro meat man.and my names not doug ,mr. dale dribble,lol.
> .
> .




ya yaya , i was just fishin bro.. lol i m pretty buzzed in the evenings more often than not..lol


heres what i get to deal with at work hope i didnt fuck that number up....


----------



## SFguy (Jul 4, 2012)

built a new cloning machine today. took about an hour with weed breaks. lol
anybody can do this.. sooo simple
get your hole bit.. and some tunes
assemble the correct size bit for the task. connect to drill.
layout net pots. mark holes
assemble pump and lid/bucket
 boom HAPPY 4th of July. 10 site cloner, well see how she works. ill still be using my trusty ol dome/tray too , but i might be cutting the bottom of hte netpots out so i can still pull the clones out well see and ill post updated pictures after its clean. hope that someone gets some use out of this thread. 10k + views lol its soo nice having a reference to exat days that things have ben done


----------



## SFguy (Jul 4, 2012)

where is SFguy ????


----------



## ant1408 (Jul 4, 2012)

haha we got the same fireworks except i didnt get any rockets this year just mortars and missiles....cloner looks sick btw


----------



## SFguy (Jul 6, 2012)

hope everyone had a good 4th of july.... i threw up and then was an hour late to work yesterday.. hahhahaha so i had a good time 
ill update pics of the girls tonight they are really stacking... and putting on lots of frosty goodness


----------



## indicagreen (Jul 6, 2012)

SFguy said:


> where is SFguy ???? View attachment 2239854


 My guess would be in the shitter at wendy's playin angry birds!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2012)

lol...funny.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 7, 2012)

hahah nope i dont play videogames.. hahaha really i dont im on a computer all day at work and i feel like its a enormous waste of grey matter, and time that could be spent enjoying a beatuiful sight, or stopping and just lettin the sun hit your face and think...refect on life

great day today everyone enjoy. STAY HIGH! 


heres wat im listening to

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wYOWcvviRQY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SFguy (Jul 7, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/y_eHVs_mmyY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SFguy (Jul 9, 2012)

Clones been in the bucket cloner for like 4 days i think still lookin healthy and i havn touched anything at all since cutting it i have to check the dome daily, sarting to seem like a hassle compares to set and forget lol am i that lazy?? 


I shut down my veg for a coule weeks, maybe longer well see how the weather looks cause far its too hot i was having heat stress an didnt want to killem so i put up my 400 and plants at a buddies who probably has a better green thumb than me and now hes vegging them and some of his under it hopefully they recovere a bit next weeek i can grab a few to transplant if they have recovered that is.. well see i might have set me back a week or so.


Nug shots, woo hoo i hav some purpling in the middle o summer im SOOO happy i bought that window ac. things are lookin up. im not impressed off the structure of the ones that are almost finished they streched more than i would have liked. lowest i hit was 65 hightst was 89. they still seem happy but i have some fading goin on that i would have liked to start in like 2 weks instead of this week but theyll finish fine and i willhave more buds to smoke im already running low on meds from the last crop.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 10, 2012)

bump...wow no love.. lol


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jul 10, 2012)

Good shit bro. How many plants ya running right now?


----------



## SFguy (Jul 10, 2012)

running 17 in flower and around 20 in veg

maybe 50 total including clones and whatnaught but i have 6 that are almost ready to CHOP CHOP>>


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jul 10, 2012)

Very Nice. Well I got some work to do downstairs man, lights are about to come on. Good chatting and I'll check back with ya soon.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 10, 2012)

fasho get to work man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow thats a lot of ganja! Its amazing the difference in thickness of buds from the 1000w lights! Awesome work man!


----------



## SFguy (Jul 10, 2012)

ya but this cant be blamed on the 600's they do put out some fat rock nuggets the dirt those ones are in is just crap depleted/recycled dirt and the lush fat looking ones are in my new mixed soil, i robbed myself but i just wasnt ready on time. lesson learned


----------



## fandango (Jul 10, 2012)

I just jumped in here today.Going to ask a question even it was answered on up ahead.been reading foe an hour already!

How do you water the pots o weed?


----------



## SFguy (Jul 10, 2012)

a sump pump and a 25 gal garbage can with a squiggly hose and watering wand


VERY SIMPLE, LESS THEN $100
COMES OUT EASY
i dont have the handle sprayer anymore, i have a long watering wand now to reach into the back


----------



## budwich (Jul 10, 2012)

Just stumbled on this thread..good work, Im subbed


----------



## SFguy (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks budwich glad to have ya feel free to post, lurk, be stoned whatever hahahah


----------



## budwich (Jul 10, 2012)

always brotha


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you doing perpetual? Lookin good just gotta get that even canopy control.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ya but this cant be blamed on the 600's they do put out some fat rock nuggets the dirt those ones are in is just crap depleted/recycled dirt and the lush fat looking ones are in my new mixed soil, i robbed myself but i just wasnt ready on time. lesson learned


Ah ok, the better the soil the better the bud


----------



## SFguy (Jul 11, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> Are you doing perpetual? Lookin good just gotta get that even canopy control.


ya the canopy is semi-outta controll, but i re-arranged eeverything and bought a stand alone 8kbtu a/c unit yesterday everything in there is a little closer now, since th lights are all able to move independently i adjusted one down lower on top of the newb girls i just transplanterd last week ill update with some shots tonight.. 



eastcoastmo said:


> Ah ok, the better the soil the better the bud



ya, i guess you could sat tat... btu its ore like they were starved from day one. i like them to have some food in the medium to eat while they are getting established i dont notice much of any transplant shock they just take right off


----------



## SFguy (Jul 11, 2012)

heres some bud shots. my camera ran out of batteries.. lame 
View attachment 2251453View attachment 2251455View attachment 2251456View attachment 2251457View attachment 2251459View attachment 2251460


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn they look good! So frosty too


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2012)

big frosty plants my friend.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 11, 2012)

big? i feel like theyre dinky.. and i need to pack waay more in there i have room for around 10 right now in a week-10 days il have room for 16. lol and i dont have any plants ready/large enough to go in.. im thinkin of buyin some or throwin small'ish ones in but maybe just shou down a light for a week or so, well see how it plays out


----------



## fandango (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply SFguy.
I like the water system....do you water every 3 days in soil?and how much wawa u use?

sorry man just ate a cookie this morning...feel in goofy now


----------



## SFguy (Jul 12, 2012)

fandango said:


> Thanks for the reply SFguy.
> I like the water system....do you water every 3 days in soil?and how much wawa u use?
> 
> sorry man just ate a cookie this morning...feel in goofy now


na, not every 3 days, but sometimes they actually do drink that much not usually though, i really just do the lift the pot method to see if it needs water adn keep something available almost always. im a very conservative waterer iv been told. but its around 10-15 gallons at a time i suppose the wand really helps from having to bend over into akward positions to try and water them


----------



## fandango (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool,I better slow down my waterin of the 3 soil grown bastards what are mixed in with my perlite babes.


----------



## fandango (Jul 13, 2012)

Bye the way SFguy,

It sucks to grow out some bud what came from a stoner that can't remember what their Pheno is?
Bull Rider?banana kush?larry og?what the fuck?
one I know for sure is the Blue Dream...the smell is lusicious!
Guess I have free rain on giving this gals new names.....what does maui wowee look like my friend?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 13, 2012)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 2199711View attachment 2199712View attachment 2199713


Nice ride.You get on layitlow?And weed!


----------



## SFguy (Jul 13, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Nice ride.You get on layitlow?And weed!



thats not mine bro, just a cool one from the carshow... im more of a 4x4 play in the mud kinda guy man hows ur grow goin man. ill have to stop by an check it out


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 15, 2012)

last one not so good, but moving on to my next grow.Will be using 1200w on this grow.

Will be posting up, also just got my gsc, ez cloner, t5, 8 bulb setup for new mother plants and clones


----------



## SFguy (Jul 16, 2012)

sweet ill go snap a couple shots real quick.. brb


----------



## SFguy (Jul 17, 2012)

i got my seeds on friday! wooo hooo! Seedsman Gold REG PURPLE BUD BEANS. i couldnt find ONE jurnal on this so ill start a separate one but i was excited so i had ot share... im germinatng 3 purp. and 3 of my freebies well see what we get guy/girl growers

some of Jefe's RECON
LOVE THE COFFEE MUG THANKS E.M. I Recieved my order from SOS promptly and and intact with a lovely mug. not sure of what my freebies are though ... real mystery beans. 

The germinating seeds.I like to drop them in a shotglass of water till they sprout a taproot then plant them.
Clones still kickin.. they have roots too.
Water... ya thats fun
5 girls about15-20 days in finishedfinishedfinished

WOW they look WAY better than under the HPS. these are a couple weeks OFF more like 3. and im itching to smoke them.. i bet they are they have some of the best flavor by far... since i got my A/c unit i have some MAJOR COLOR CHANGE, im not un happy about..
white pipe is hot from the A/C(<exaust).EVERSTAR 8k Btu portable tipped sideways so i dont have to dump water.

more shots of the lil ones.. they are kickin 

BLACK LICORICE... flaovr.. in the recon... +fruit. its wierd other flavors too just cant desribe it...
LETS burn


----------



## SFguy (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM4EBr7F9Jc

listen


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice update SF


----------



## SFguy (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks bro... heres another song...
i be high.. fasho neva low

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/l8RSEdJAzOQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Has it chilled out or is it still. A heat wave going on?
we got sun for the first time in 30day lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 17, 2012)

looking great!!


----------



## SFguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hellraiser no more heat. although it still never hit 90 outside it caused enough stress inside. things are really rockin now that i have that 8k BTU portable A/C im going to pull a couple runs off this setup to regroup my empty jars then im thinkin of re- configuring my setup into 2x600 watt scrogs, and keep my 1k and rail for perpetual and my 400 to veg all cooled with tthe a/c unit. i should be using my lights more efficiently that way caus right now i keep sayin i should be pulling WAY more off these lights than i am right [email protected] thanks for cruisin by man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds good! Im thinking of geting a ac unit here soon to complete the sealed room. But funds have been bad


----------



## SFguy (Jul 17, 2012)

ya i found that one on CL for $100. so i jumped at it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ya i found that one on CL for $100. so i jumped at it.


Good buy right there, i might just check out CL


----------



## SFguy (Jul 17, 2012)

ya look in household items, there were TONS of them..


----------



## kamie (Jul 19, 2012)

SFguy said:


> a sump pump and a 25 gal garbage can with a squiggly hose and watering wand
> 
> 
> VERY SIMPLE, LESS THEN $100
> ...


hey sf what brand is that water hose and how long is it? which watering wand are you using now? is there any water leaks coming from the wand? man i water with a cup and a 5 gallon jug. i hate it


----------



## SFguy (Jul 20, 2012)

kamie said:


> hey sf what brand is that water hose and how long is it? which watering wand are you using now? is there any water leaks coming from the wand? man i water with a cup and a 5 gallon jug. i hate it


the brand of hose doesnt matter. 
im using a Hi-flo watering wand Google turns up like 10 diffrent brands 
NOPE no leaks uit does however dribble a little after you let the trigger go so you get like 1/2 cup extra

enjoy being a watering can? i hate that shit tooo it gets old QUICK.... this takes the LABOR out of the LOVE and makes for faster/ less stressful waterings


----------



## SFguy (Jul 26, 2012)

i woke up this morning and took my dog for a walk everything was fine and dandy, then when i got home to get ready for work she started having seizures, pissing herself and couldnt walk so took her to the dog hospital and the want to keep her under observation for the day 400 dollars later. TODAY SUCKS. ILL FIND OUT LATER IF I HAVE TO PUT MY DOG DOWN... well now im off to work.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn bro, so sorry to hear. I hope everything is ok


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i woke up this morning and took my dog for a walk everything was fine and dandy, then when i got home to get ready for work she started having seizures, pissing herself and couldnt walk so took her to the dog hospital and the want to keep her under observation for the day 400 dollars later. TODAY SUCKS. ILL FIND OUT LATER IF I HAVE TO PUT MY DOG DOWN... well now im off to work.


Fuck dude that sucks! Hope she ok


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn, that sucks man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i woke up this morning and took my dog for a walk everything was fine and dandy, then when i got home to get ready for work she started having seizures, pissing herself and couldnt walk so took her to the dog hospital and the want to keep her under observation for the day 400 dollars later. TODAY SUCKS. ILL FIND OUT LATER IF I HAVE TO PUT MY DOG DOWN... well now im off to work.


Oh man that sucks. Doesnt sound good at all. I hope you get some good news mate!


----------



## SFguy (Jul 26, 2012)

vet called said that she might have ate some slugbait or weed or something similar that had a neurolocigal effect on her , and i said that either is a possibility but she does not have the propensity to eat weed, ya she likes the leaves, but not the buds and she has been around soo much weed she has had LOTS of opprotunity i feel she would have already if that was the case, and i havnt taken her anywhere unusual and dont let her eat random stuff on our walks but it happened about 20 mins after our daily morning walk ill keep a close eye well see what happens they said i could pick her up later today. 

aaaaW SChucks!!! thanks for the concern guys.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds more like slug bait than weed hey. Hopefully they can reverse the effects so you can have your dog back in one piece! Best wishes for a full recovery mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

What the f--- is slugbait?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2012)

Snail bait, same thing


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 26, 2012)

wow, all bad, hope you dog gets better


----------



## SFguy (Jul 27, 2012)

shes cool as a polar bears toenails shes actin like nothin even happened. i took her back for a check up today and they took out the iv and shes good to go im SOOOO relieved .


UPDATE COMING SOON ILL SNAP MORE SHOTS BEFORE THE LIGHTS COME ON TONIGHT. 

the buds are starting to get fat i came into the room on tuesday and and one of the tops was bent at a straight 180 drgree angle, it got heavy and snapped, so i tied her up and gave her some support and shes chuggin right back along again im glad they are only a couple weeks out she might be the first to come down Pics LATER


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to hear sf, sometimes heat can cause stuff! So maybe it was that.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 27, 2012)

na it was overcast and not even over 60 when it happened, the doc says she was dirty for weed, so it coulda been that but I still dont think it was that and after i explained to the doc that shes had every opprotunity to eat it before and never did he went to slugbait next, but said she was lightly dirty for weed not heavy like if she had eaten a good amount. maybe im stoned and need to keep better track of my sack tho.


----------



## budwich (Aug 5, 2012)

any updates man?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 5, 2012)

x2.............


----------



## SFguy (Aug 6, 2012)

sorry guys work has been crazy.. i know i said i would last weeek ill make some time tonight after i clean my house.. been partying alot my birthday is in 6 days so im going to vegas and party down with my popps and his fiance and some of their friends.

the girls are lookin good and gettin stinkier an i have some vegged plants that should be ready for flower in a few days , and i have a kandy Kush seed that sprouted so lets hope for a girl


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

well were waiting,lol,wats up bud?


----------



## SFguy (Aug 6, 2012)

not much man tryin to work of this coke and beer hangover from this weekend... ikes i was outta controll didnt get to bed around 6 isn on saturday adn was hurt all day yesterday couldnt even catcha a buzz it was just like aaaaahhh i feel like shit no matter what, smoked like an 1/8 at least, and then fell asleep hella early last night.


went home on lunch today and chopped a recon while she was sleeping... hehhe


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

yu live life like pro football game,lol.


----------



## SFguy (Aug 6, 2012)

hahah hardly baller have maids..... Hey i need to find maid i dont wanna clean.. i have a outfit for her to wear and everything.. haha


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

yure to much bro,wish i lived in SF,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

ok cool,some wierdo plotting my thread,i have it on ignore,like a fly in yure face.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

i got it stopped and erased .didnt u see it?


----------



## ant1408 (Aug 7, 2012)

cant wait to see your updates sf,my bday is coming up in 10 days gonna be partying hard as well,have a good one


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2012)

thats prob be wen youll see them on yure birthday,lol.


----------



## ant1408 (Aug 7, 2012)

haha ill be to drunk to work a computer tho


----------



## SFguy (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 2285095

sleeping girls A few days ago

View attachment 2285120View attachment 2285121View attachment 2285122

some not great shots of the girls. this other batch of 5 is looking really happy 

View attachment 2285123View attachment 2285124View attachment 2285125

all extra bulbs from craigslist, extra eqipment i have 2 of these bins full and a lil bit more ranom stuff like fans 55 gal. barrel. horse trough in th backyard is what i mix all my dirt in.. MY Sprayer and pump setup. still workin like a charm savin me tie and energy keepin me lovin my GIRLS. haha 

View attachment 2285107View attachment 2285106View attachment 2285108 

sNap,sNapSNAP!! look who got a persnal photo shoot!

View attachment 2285109View attachment 2285110View attachment 2285111 

then...... HANGED AND NOTHING TRIMMED... just like always. 

View attachment 2285112View attachment 2285113View attachment 2285114 

A/C in th flower room kicks.. Im running 2200 watts overlapping ALOT of light highest TEMP was 81 avg is around there ^ but it drops to about 57-62 degrees in the morning when the lights shut off.

View attachment 2285115View attachment 2285116View attachment 2285117View attachment 2285118View attachment 2285119

a bunch of RE-Veggers they are turned around already and started to flower i put them in 12/12 a couple weeks ago they were still re vegging so they are gonna be squat, but its ok... hopefully FAT too. and a couple that i put from CLONE TO 12/12 just cause i had the room.

View attachment 2285096View attachment 2285097View attachment 2285098View attachment 2285099

these are almost finised... i already broke down and chopped 2... one today at lunch, and one just now after i got done havin some drinks with my friend.

View attachment 2285102View attachment 2285103View attachment 2285104View attachment 2285105

ok SO Its Not the 400 watter it was getting WAY too hot in there and killing my all my clones so i got this lil 4 banger T5 light for an 1/8 of herb off craigslist... lol and these love it.. i have 6 in gallon pots almost ready to transplant they are stackin really great just a lil more and they will be helping take up some of the REALESTATE i have wasting away there in the flower room... then 3 seedlings, 1 KK kandy kush. 2x Seedsman Purple bud. so well see what happens with these. itll be a month or so.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2012)

Poo the pics arent working man  keeps coming up with an error when I click in them.


----------



## SFguy (Aug 7, 2012)

raiderman said:


> thats prob be wen youll see them on yure birthday,lol.


 no FAITH RDR??? lol ya i am sorta,kinda a busy body.. but i always try to get some good updates and photos in.



ant1408 said:


> haha ill be to drunk to work a computer tho


ya im going to vegas and my dad happens to be getting married all in the same month and my sis turns 21 so we are gonna get crazy. Definitley gonna be a crazy month!!!!!!


----------



## ant1408 (Aug 7, 2012)

> ya im going to vegas and my dad happens to be getting married all in the same month and my sis turns 21 so we are gonna get crazy. Definitley gonna be a crazy month!!!!!!


 damn sounds like the shizznit haha


----------



## SFguy (Aug 7, 2012)

IM not gonna re type that and re sort the pics.. WTF???? 

heres the pics i dunno why they arent working


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2012)

ns plants bro..iknew yude havem up,jus jkin...i used to go carson city ,reno and vegas all the time loved it wen i lived near lake tahoe.goin the desert rout,lol.


----------



## SFguy (Aug 7, 2012)

ya lasttime i was in reno was was new years i think in 08. but not really sure. it was a fun night.. about 30 people and a 5 room block at harrahs was a cool time but really im mostly goin for my popps wedding cause the 3rd time is charm they say LMFAO!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2012)

have fun and safe .


----------



## SFguy (Aug 16, 2012)

View attachment 2296536theres TOO many close calls in this DAM place i swear i thought they were here for me.... and im sb215 compliant BLah BlaH bLAhBlAH... but they can do whatever they like.. so im still paranoid.

and i wanted to update my thread i changed my cloner im not using net pots anymore.. 
made my own collars for the cloner very very cheapy and they wore GREAT!!!!!


View attachment 2296534 View attachment 2296535 View attachment 2296537 View attachment 2296538 these wer cut anmd dipped into dynagro root gel from osh on august 12th.. and this is 3 days later.. ill take pics of me taking cuts from the mothers nexttime. for proof and all.. lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey man, sounds like you got some shit goin on, hope it sorts itself out. Those attachments dont work for some reason hey


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sf you attachments are not showing


----------



## djshorty06 (Aug 16, 2012)

What happened cops just rolled by your pad or do live near where they guy had a standoff with the police?


----------



## SFguy (Aug 16, 2012)

check it out, do they work now?


----------



## SFguy (Aug 16, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, sounds like you got some shit goin on, hope it sorts itself out. Those attachments dont work for some reason hey





djshorty06 said:


> What happened cops just rolled by your pad or do live near where they guy had a standoff with the police?



check it out, do they work now?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah bro, they don't show up as embedded pics but i can click on the attachment to view them 

Those clones are looking good man, hope they root up for you nice and quickly!!


----------



## SFguy (Aug 23, 2012)

djshorty06 said:


> What happened cops just rolled by your pad or do live near where they guy had a standoff with the police?


ya they randomly came and parked there for a bust.. lol i was sweatin bullets watchin them pull up with masks and vests, then go out around the corner WOW... and this happned again lik 2 days ago im hinkin i need to MOVE.



anywho heres the clones il snap a couple shots of the flower roomtomorrow and the new veg area thats set up now 
a couple of us can plants out of to flower whenever we want now.. its been tricky and nerve racking moving them but we did it. just tote bin them 8 at a time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy shit man that sounds way too close for comfort! Glad they didn't come for you man! 

Those clones have got some serious roots goin on...how long have they been in the closer for?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep sounds like its time sf! Nothing more stresfull than that!


----------



## djshorty06 (Aug 23, 2012)

As long as you have all your paperwork in order you should be good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

djshorty06 said:


> As long as you have all your paperwork in order you should be good.


Not to start a debait but paper work or not its still not legal! In the eyes of the feds
plus this is a elections year and leo will pull no punchs to make a point


----------



## SFguy (Aug 23, 2012)

djshorty06 said:


> As long as you have all your paperwork in order you should be good.


should stay outta jail, but whats to keep them from being dicks and ripping them up as evidence...??? nada id rather be under the radar all day long

they have a habit of doing what they want in this town... some Good OL' Boy cops if ya know what i mean... theyll take ya somewhere and beat ya while your cuffed and never arrest ya..


----------



## SFguy (Aug 23, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit man that sounds way too close for comfort! Glad they didn't come for you man!
> 
> Those clones have got some serious roots goin on...how long have they been in the closer for?



that set was in the cloner for 10 days.. i just transplanted them today, and ill be taking some more cuts in a couple days.. after i get around to cleaning the bucket and watering all the flowerng girls.. i have a toal of 25 in flower at the moment and 3 gonna be hangin in A couple days and 2 are hangin and dryin as we speak.. thats about 5oz give or take.. so ill b set for a lil minute.. but that wont last long.


----------



## djshorty06 (Aug 23, 2012)

SFguy said:


> should stay outta jail, but whats to keep them from being dicks and ripping them up as evidence...??? nada id rather be under the radar all day long
> 
> they have a habit of doing what they want in this town... some Good OL' Boy cops if ya know what i mean... theyll take ya somewhere and beat ya while your cuffed and never arrest ya..


That is true my friend. Was born and raised in SB and I know some of those Good OL' Boy's get off having there name in the paper or in the news.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2012)

SFguy said:


> that set was in the cloner for 10 days.. i just transplanted them today, and ill be taking some more cuts in a couple days.. after i get around to cleaning the bucket and watering all the flowerng girls.. i have a toal of 25 in flower at the moment and 3 gonna be hangin in A couple days and 2 are hangin and dryin as we speak.. thats about 5oz give or take.. so ill b set for a lil minute.. but that wont last long.


Man that is some serious root action for 10 days! Nice one


----------



## SFguy (Aug 24, 2012)

djshorty06 said:


> That is true my friend. Was born and raised in SB and I know some of those Good OL' Boy's get off having there name in the paper or in the news.



thats the gods honest truth... we have federal investigations going on right now looking into corruption in the local PD.. its crazy they have been killing people left and right... the real real players too dope dealer and whatnaught.. then claiming self defense even if the criminal didnt have a weapon... wierd right??


----------



## djshorty06 (Aug 26, 2012)

SFguy said:


> thats the gods honest truth... we have federal investigations going on right now looking into corruption in the local PD.. its crazy they have been killing people left and right... the real real players too dope dealer and whatnaught.. then claiming self defense even if the criminal didnt have a weapon... wierd right??


Aint that the truth. Every other weekend you are hearing someone getting blasted but most of the shootings have up north recently. Any who little off topic. Lets get some more shots of those lovely ladies.


----------



## SFguy (Aug 28, 2012)

so heres a lil update yall.. just enjoyin vacation still. 
   SHHHHH!!!! THEYRE SLEEPING
room shot/uproductive reveggers lft Recon rt Platinum 

    platinum nug hiding in the back.. shes only about 30 days in..maybe 40.. ill be checkin her in a coulpe weeks
  SHE IS OOOHHH STICKY!!!! A SMELLLS SOO DANKY!!! DONE! she got axed tonight.. somewhere between day 57-60 not sure really
   platinum/recon clones from aeroclonere
: center : : KANDY KUSH : : ends : : SEEDSMAN PURPLE BUD :



I Decided to make another batch of clones too so.. here we go agian, Should have roots by this weekend well see


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice work man, that's some very sticky lookin shit you got there hey 

The one you just chopped looks very dank!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 28, 2012)

sup pimpin lookin good here!!!! like that aero cloner too, just used one for the first time love it


----------



## SFguy (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for cruisin by guys...

i LOVE that cloner NORCal best thing i ever did cause that bucket has paid me back sooo many times.. im currently on the 4th set of clones comin out of it since july fourth.. and i thinkin of building a bigger container.. cause i want to be able to take more than 15 at a time...


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 28, 2012)

ya thats whats up, i love these high % success with em! my first round (this one) i dicked up so so bad, think im at 95% or higher stil lol. beats the hell out of my 1% and lower haha

ite peace bro just got off time to sleep >.< or how ever one makes a sleepy face..


----------



## SFguy (Aug 28, 2012)

clones already have root bumps, well see how many days it takes.

View attachment 2313090View attachment 2313091View attachment 2313092View attachment 2313093


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 29, 2012)

oh nice!!! i did the math n got 75% with my first go! never goin back to cubes lol


----------



## SFguy (Aug 31, 2012)

well i had an impulse buy today, that im gonna chock up to a KUSH Moment..bein really baked and just sayn fuckit... I BOUGHT A 2x4 light house tent from the store today... I went to but a couple bottles ans bought saw it/bought it for my 400 watt light to veg with... so now i have this tent in my kitchen... and my table wouldnt fit with it, so what did i do?? traded a friend kitchen tables so now it fits..
my camera is outta batteries so ill get a photo shoot done for everything tomorrow, im OFFICIALLY SWITCHING TO 5G BUCKETS GONNA DO A PRE-FLOWER VEG in the 5g before i switch to flower i want to fill them up alot more than i have been.......


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 31, 2012)

a green house in your kitchen? niiiiice. i was pondering 5 gal my self ppl say i shud be in 5s.


----------



## djshorty06 (Aug 31, 2012)

What bottles of ANS did you get? Thats what I grow out of 5 gal buckets. Maybe on the next run am going to go as big as 10 gal grow bags. Last run got 8oz on just one 7 gal pot. Always remember if you have a big root mass you will get weight!


----------



## SFguy (Sep 2, 2012)

small update before i go see Ziggy Marley and Steel Pulse tomorrow. Im headed to bed after this joint and load of laundry is done... 

heres the new tent and these girls will get vegged for a couple weeks before i flower them.. not sure exactly how long yet
 still no frackin roots


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 2, 2012)

veg is cool but rrrrrrrr come on flower lol i feel ya breh i jus threw my mothers into flower yesterday to get somthin goin haha

ay dont trip potato chip i see some bumps rootsll be there in like 2-3 days


----------



## ant1408 (Sep 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> small update before i go see Ziggy Marley and Steel Pulse tomorrow. Im headed to bed after this joint and load of laundry is done...
> 
> heres the new tent and these girls will get vegged for a couple weeks before i flower them.. not sure exactly how long yet
> View attachment 2317696View attachment 2317690View attachment 2317691View attachment 2317692View attachment 2317693View attachment 2317694 still no frackin roots
> View attachment 2317695


looking good sf...is that tent in the kitchen haha


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 2, 2012)

ant1408 said:


> ...is that tent in the kitchen haha



hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 2, 2012)

ant1408 said:


> looking good sf...is that tent in the kitchen haha


Thats Boss Status! Next thing you know his buds are going to be smelling like breakfast foods!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 3, 2012)

djshorty06 said:


> Thats Boss Status! Next thing you know his buds are going to be smelling like breakfast foods!


Bacon flavored weed!?! meaning of life....... found.


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 3, 2012)

I buy bacon flavored buds!


----------



## SFguy (Sep 3, 2012)

i got my first set of roots out, 

ding ding ding, the winner is platinumOG. woo hoo... the recons shouldnt take long to follow.




the ziggy marley/steel pulse/pato banton Concert was badass yesterday SUCH A BLAST!!!! if anyone ever has a chance to make it to POZO SALOON.. do.


----------



## SFguy (Sep 7, 2012)

updates guys... 
View attachment 2324719 View attachment 2324720 View attachment 2324721 View attachment 2324723lets smoke
View attachment 2324724 View attachment 2324725 View attachment 2324727 View attachment 2324728View attachment 2324729 View attachment 2324730 temps not too bad in the pre flower veg areaView attachment 2324731 View attachment 2324732need waterView attachment 2324733my dirt trough View attachment 2324734moor root PRON View attachment 2324735PRON View attachment 2324736healthy clone huhView attachment 2324737 View attachment 2324738 View attachment 2324739by no means need to be STERILE View attachment 2324740sterile what???View attachment 2324741 how to bare root transplant View attachment 2324742 View attachment 2324743 View attachment 2324744suckit View attachment 2324745flower roomi need more pics of this without the glare ill sneak in soon View attachment 2324746 platinum OG nugView attachment 2324747HPS GLARE like a motha fucker View attachment 2324748clone babies left... ALL RECON


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 8, 2012)

pics are not working bro


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

YA i just noticed too... lame

heres another small update

built a new cloner just need a 1/2 to 3/8 reducer and im good to go.

the two green monrovia pots will be mothers ill be flowering in 5g buckets from now onthe veg tent is really takin off only a few more days nd theyll be flowering
 new cloner and rcpit for purchase $13.65 !!!! and maybe 2 hours with distractions
 i need to mix all this todaya couple random shots from the backyard my other veg rom at my bros house sunny cali sunset


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Repost of pics in post #588

root porntemps arent bad in the veg tent just wateringsplit stem rooted myth :::::busted:::::by no means is this clinical.. Or sterile they live in dirt bare root transplantsall donesuckitplatinum og nug under hps glarerecons under hps glareleftover clones need to hurry up.. I have another batch ready gonna cannibalize my pump and re commandeer my 3g bucket my new clone machine is a 30 site...


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 8, 2012)

Now they work Great job! Damn man I should pay you to make me a cloner! Looks easy but shit I aint gonna lie am just lazy lol


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 8, 2012)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 2326170 bare root transplants


Looks good as always bud. Just remember that a bare root transplant makes your whole cloning method more complicated, more of a hassle, and completely inferior 

Whatd you use for a 30site container?


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

ROUGHNECK RUBBERMAID TOTE.. WAS 7.99 WITH A LID... HAHA 

YA I FEEL YA THAOSE BARE ROOTS THEY JUST MAKE THINGS SOOOOOOO COMPLICATED!!!!! LMFAO
WHATS UP MIKE WHAT U GOT GOIN THIS WEEKEND? IRATION IS PLAYIN AT THE MADONNA IN IN SLO IN THE 15Th YOU SHOULD ROLL


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

djshorty06 said:


> Now they work Great job! Damn man I should pay you to make me a cloner! Looks easy but shit I aint gonna lie am just lazy lol



BRO ITS NOT HARD AT ALL... id build one for ya you buy the materials..


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh so your method is super expensive too lol...

No can do this weekend. Bout to head into sd for the weekend after a cup of coffee and a bong. Gotta get this vanilla kush out n about! 

by the way, checked out that band. i like their stuff.


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Oh so your method is super expensive too lol...
> 
> No can do this weekend. Bout to head into sd for the weekend after a cup of coffee and a bong. Gotta get this vanilla kush out n about!
> 
> by the way, checked out that band. i like their stuff.


ya this method is soooo advanced for taking clones i think only a seasoned grower should try it... much much much harder than trying to keep an eye on temps humidity, misting, make sure the cubes stay moist but not too moist and dry but no too dry..... 


you grow is looking amazing as usual too bro, i really like ur 800 watt scrog heheh looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 2326139 View attachment 2326140 new cloner and recpit for purchase $13.65 !!!! and maybe 2 hours
> 
> View attachment 2326149 sunny cali sunset



heres the origina recipt for my new cloning toy... saved me $100 lol

[video=youtube_share;Q4MJRuGZUk4]http://youtu.be/Q4MJRuGZUk4[/video]


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 8, 2012)

lookin good bro, hows that recon?


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> lookin good bro, hows that recon?


freakin delicious as usual...!!!!!!!
HOWS UR gsc??


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

heres a few shots i just crept in while they were sleeping. and the light is JUST THE FLash FROM THE CAMERA.. 

never had any problems.. (touch wood)

platinum... really stretchy in 3g pots recons(from seed) are on the left.. recons finishing up within the week only 1 is for me so at least i ony have to trim one.. hahhaahrecons have all the colorwatered with plain water yesterday just bubbling uprecons on the left platinum on the right all from seed 
two platinum og/bubba?? clones were liike 4 inches tall when i flowered themroom shot
clones and a buddies seedling under my lil 100 watt T5


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 8, 2012)

Damn mate thats some seriously resinous buds you
got there


----------



## SFguy (Sep 8, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn mate thats some seriously resinous buds you
> got there


hey thanks mo... the are really packin the resin down.... lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 8, 2012)

they look good buddy! hey its kinda hard to tell, but it kinda looks like a bit of pm there...


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 8, 2012)

Whats your light set up? You rocking 600 or 1000w set ups?


----------



## SFguy (Sep 9, 2012)

2x600 and a 1k on a lightrail. if ya read thru the whole beginning i started with the 1k and rail and later upgraded to the 600.. im thinkin of TAKING DOWN the 2x600's AND HOOKING UP MY OTHER 1k in one of my 600 hoods, i think ill be cool enough to do that and i really have anothe walk in closet that i could hook up the 2x600's in just need another hood.. im lookin around on craigslist right no


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 11, 2012)

hells yea pimpin go big or go home!


----------



## SFguy (Sep 11, 2012)

one of my timers went out.. and im now a human light timer just this morning tho i have a extra timer exactly for this reason when the lights come on tonight ill go stab it in where it belongs... lame


fuckin @ raiders way to come back and still lose tho... dammmmit!!!!!SPANK EM OR SHANK EM.


----------



## C Cat (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 11, 2012)

haha raiders suk balls!!!

dont even watch. so dont fight back lol, damn sucks how timers jus go out!? like their job is hard huh lol ya I'm doin the same, gettn a new one tomorrow, cuz idk yet if it was the timer or user error..


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 11, 2012)

What nutes do you add to your cloning machine?


----------



## SFguy (Sep 12, 2012)

C Cat said:


> Looks good!


thanks for stoppin by. things are starting to stack up definitely im just trying to keep it all in the air... ya know how itcan be a juggling act?? 


^NoR*[email protected] said:


> haha raiders suk balls!!! WOW WOW WOW WOW.. I CANT BELIVE YOU,YOU MUTHA FUCKA...
> 
> dont even watch. so dont fight back lol, damn sucks how timers jus go out!? like their job is hard huh lol ya I'm doin the same, gettn a new one tomorrow, cuz idk yet if it was the timer or user error..


http://cdn2.mamapop.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/2008/12/31/fat.jpg



djshorty06 said:


> What nutes do you add to your cloning machine?


SOME TIMES A DROPPER OF SCHULTZ 15-15-15 AFTER THEROTS HAVE POPPED but otherwise really nothin just plain tap water, and rooting gel (dyna gro at the moment.) but im gonna try a couple diffrent ones LIKE AZ CANNA MAN to see what works better for me have had success with rootone powder too.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 12, 2012)

hahahahhaah hella funny! we need to blaze it yo


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 12, 2012)

SFguy said:


> freakin delicious as usual...!!!!!!!
> HOWS UR gsc??


lol just saw this mybad, its good but im only running it one more time myself personally its not a big yielder just like alot of og's. i still got you a cut or two saved. but now im searching for a legit cut of animal cookies or a higher yielding gsc .


----------



## SFguy (Sep 12, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> hahahahhaah hella funny! we need to blaze it yo


fasho man hit me up... pm me for #



keepitcoastal said:


> lol just saw this mybad, its good but im only running it one more time myself personally its not a big yielder just like alot of og's. i still got you a cut or two saved. but now im searching for a legit cut of animal cookies or a higher yielding gsc .



fasho, how is the smoke? im not really sure what il do with her maybe chuck some kk or purp pollen at her


----------



## ant1408 (Sep 12, 2012)

hey sf if you get the chance take a look at my thread i need you knowledge haha


----------



## SFguy (Sep 13, 2012)

ant1408 said:


> hey sf if you get the chance take a look at my thread i need you knowledge haha


i checked it out, looks like u have at least 1 boy, but i cant be positive yet. so a maybe fasho but when u get that plushberry? mmm hmmmm??


----------



## ant1408 (Sep 13, 2012)

ive had the pbs for awhile i picked em up in san jose and as soon as my GFK was done i popped em so for looks like 3 girls 1 boy and 1 died during early life haha so who knows wat that wouldve been. just noticed that i wrote i need you knowledge hahaha


----------



## SFguy (Sep 13, 2012)

heres a lil picture update on the tent.. i would suspect that they are ready to flower really soo.. within the next couple days, im gonna put them to flower take some colnes off them, and my mothers and i have 2 more mothers at a friends house in a room we built there with a bunch of clones in 1g pots, adn i have the two (old) recon moms in green 3g pots in the tent here. gonna keep cloning them till i die


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks ready to me for a tent that size


----------



## SFguy (Sep 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks ready to me for a tent that size


im not flowering them in that tent... im going to veg them to a respectable size then move them into the 2200 watt flower room =)


thanks for cruisin by hr... where did you go hunting?? bag anything??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep i got three caribou was a blast


----------



## SFguy (Sep 14, 2012)

man what could i do to get ya to part with some backstrap??? ok ok ok ill settle for some ribs n burgers...lol

im glad ya had fun, id love to get out hunting again its been years since i shot more than a squirrel... but it reminds me of goin up to the sierras with my pops as a kid (he was a bow hunter though) adn gallavanting around the woods i came upon a few small grows out there, alway left them be though was always too scared to get caught stealing my pops woulda whooped my asssssss!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 14, 2012)

subbed 123456789


----------



## SFguy (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks bro what up wheels?? seen u around a few times bro.. i like ur avatar u draw it?? looks like it with the light there and ur pretty good at shading too man.... ht me up sometime man u in cali with a rec??



SFguy said:


> Just grabbed a # outta this room =) 1 K AND A 6 FT RAIL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2004260View attachment 2004261View attachment 2004263View attachment 2004265View attachment 2004267View attachment 2004270




wow someone liked that post and it just took me waaay back...lol not even a year an things have changed OOOOO soooooo much


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> thanks bro what up wheels?? seen u around a few times bro.. i like ur avatar u draw it?? looks like it with the light there and ur pretty good at shading too man.... ht me up sometime man u in cali with a rec??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man ive been popping in here and there. yeah i drew it. we had to choose three objects to draw. i was going to draw my bong my grinder and my lighter but figured my teacher wouldnt dig it. so i drew my subcompact that i carry daily, my bic and my grinder. yeah man im way down south tho. google "the most southwestern city in the u.s." and ull see. lol. i dig the light rail. it gives me such even growth that im kinda amazed by it actually. have u pulled good yields with the rail compared to stationary lights?


----------



## SFguy (Sep 17, 2012)

it does mak the growth really even i have noticed that too, everything stays around the same height insteadt of blocking eachother out


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 18, 2012)

SFguy said:


> it does mak the growth really even i have noticed that too, everything stays around the same height insteadt of blocking eachother out


exactly.  works great for a scrog.


----------



## SFguy (Sep 18, 2012)

iv been debatin tearing the whole room apart and rebuilding two individual 4x4 600w scrogs, then also a 5x7 scrog on the mover, and maybe a small perpetual 2x400 watts setup normal to veg/ supply inbetween runs. i think id be a reall busy guy that way.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 18, 2012)

SFguy said:


> iv been debatin tearing the whole room apart and rebuilding two individual 4x4 600w scrogs, then also a 5x7 scrog on the mover, and maybe a small perpetual 2x400 watts setup normal to veg/ supply inbetween runs. i think id be a reall busy guy that way.


u would be. my goal is 2 1000s in a room on 6 ft light movers. for flower. plus a nice veg setup somewhere else in my casa. but 2 4x8 ft scrogs under a couple of thousands would be awesome.  also considering a smaller setup. maybe 5-6 400 watt 2x4 boxes or tents with scrogs in them. but that is dependent on my yield with the current 2x4 box with the 2x3ft scrog in it. if the yield to cost ratio is awesome than its a possibility in the near future.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 21, 2012)

hey man sorry its been a min. hella shit went down... good and bad. your girls look mighty fine sir


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 21, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> hey man sorry its been a min. hella shit went down... good and bad. your girls look mighty fine sir


Hope everything is chill brotha.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 22, 2012)

ya its gettin there im handling shit lol. did mess up plans for grow upgrades tho.... i figure "ay, least your growin at all!" then im all "yeah, true dat" then I'm like "ay, lets get some beers bro" so I'm like "hells yeah foo!"


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 22, 2012)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> ya its gettin there im handling shit lol. did mess up plans for grow upgrades tho.... i figure "ay, least your growin at all!" then im all "yeah, true dat" then I'm like "ay, lets get some beers bro" so I'm like "hells yeah foo!"


Take care of business and then get back to the grow game! Where are all the updates?


----------



## SFguy (Sep 24, 2012)

my internet ahas been down at home guys sorry about hte lack of updates. i have a bunch of pictures to post up, and i have h bunch of lil roots popped out on my areo cloner too..ill try to get somewhere tonight to do a proper update. i sorta got tripped up and fell into some pussy all weekend and i really need to check on the girls in flower i havnt done anything or even looked in on them in close to 4 days im sure theyll need some water

whats up norcal... u didnt crash ur bike did you??


----------



## thousanaire (Sep 26, 2012)

SFguy said:


> my internet ahas been down at home guys sorry about hte lack of updates. i have a bunch of pictures to post up, and i have h bunch of lil roots popped out on my areo cloner too..ill try to get somewhere tonight to do a proper update. i sorta got tripped up and fell into some pussy all weekend and i really need to check on the girls in flower i havnt done anything or even looked in on them in close to 4 days im sure theyll need some water
> 
> whats up norcal... u didnt crash ur bike did you??



Haha don't u hate it when u jus fall into some pussy Haha cracked me up bro. Lol


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 27, 2012)

nah bro im up. did the cycle safty course n all DMV shit so i got mi M1 licence now. had my permit for like 2hrs lol. jus been riding alot honing skills and whatnot..


----------



## SFguy (Sep 27, 2012)

WHATS UP GUYS I STILL HAVE NO INTERNET AT MY HOUSE, BUT I HAVE MY LAPTOP AND CAMERA IN MY CAR so im thinkin of were i can go to get wifi and burn after work do a update, i need to go get some dirt too just a smalll bag to fill my clone/cups up...


----------



## thousanaire (Sep 29, 2012)

Mcds or Starbucks


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 29, 2012)

thousanaire said:


> Mcds or Starbucks


I was just going to say that!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> WHATS UP GUYS I STILL HAVE NO INTERNET AT MY HOUSE, BUT I HAVE MY LAPTOP AND CAMERA IN MY CAR so im thinkin of were i can go to get wifi and burn after work do a update,* i need to go get some dirt too just a smalll bag to fill my clone/cups up..*.


Lowes, free wifi


----------



## SFguy (Sep 29, 2012)

ok guys you have made my excuses null and void, i have all ov thos within a couple miles of me and still havnt got an update in... today... today... today i will post a worthy update


----------



## SFguy (Sep 29, 2012)

so im sittin here at mc d's havin some nugget with my dog doin an update i think ill go get an ice cream after the pics all load...lmfao

 i had to remove all these from my other veg room because they were having an inspection, drove across town with these in the back of my car all boxed up in crdboard boxes 
 heres how i set up the room again after inspections plants all moved back in minus the ones i kept in the tent 2 mothers, and 6 that i transplanted into 5 g buckets again to veg for a couple weeks before flowering 
 platinum mostly 30-40 days these are just starting to show flowers 3 recon 3 platinum so i guess theyve been in around 10-14 days
 hairy platinum buds
mostly platnum 30-40
 recons startin and finishing
 not very happy i think my mix was too hot when i transplanted them into cups 
 blue dream reveggers
 room shot after itore down and re- set up
 sleeping girls
6 more into veg for a couple weeks

i have pictures of the transplanting and roots and they just didnt upload soill try to gt some more shots of that next update

for now enjoy,


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> so im sittin here at mc d's havin some nugget with my dog doin an update i think ill go get an ice cream after the pics all load...lmfao
> 
> View attachment 2354582 i had to remove all these from my other veg room because they were having an inspection, drove across town with these in the back of my car all boxed up in crdboard boxes
> View attachment 2354583View attachment 2354585View attachment 2354586 heres how i set up the room again after inspections plants all moved back in minus the ones i kept in the tent 2 mothers, and 6 that i transplanted into 5 g buckets again to veg for a couple weeks before flowering
> ...


damn dude u got a nice set of girls.  i wish space like that to work with. i had a tent elbow snap and take out one of my big bitches.  had to cut half of her off. the thousand cooked her when the tent collapsed. thinking my tent is evil. like its cursed or something. second time she has takin shit out.


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking good broski! Yeah it looks like the soil is bit hot. What kind of dirt you using? I used to run roots soil but after the last two runs with mad gnats I started to make my own mix with black gold soil, worm castings and some tree frog soil.


----------



## SFguy (Sep 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> damn dude u got a nice set of girls.  i wish space like that to work with. i had a tent elbow snap and take out one of my big bitches.  had to cut half of her off. the thousand cooked her when the tent collapsed. thinking my tent is evil. like its cursed or something. second time she has takin shit out.



WE NEED AN UNLIKE BUTTON TOO...LOL i have had that happen before too.a couple years ago, maybe even less. wheni was running only my 1000 and the rail i had the light hanger break somehow thus letting the light fall on to half the room... then the rail dragged it back ad forth on top for a few hours before i got too it.... live and learn i guess just the other day i was re arranging plants and had one take a nosedive on to the floor shell be ok tho for sure. i have had some interesting experiences with that... lol 

knock on wood for me to about hte tent poles, are yours plastic or metal?


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> WE NEED AN UNLIKE BUTTON TOO...LOL i have had that happen before too.a couple years ago, maybe even less. wheni was running only my 1000 and the rail i had the light hanger break somehow thus letting the light fall on to half the room... then the rail dragged it back ad forth on top for a few hours before i got too it.... live and learn i guess just the other day i was re arranging plants and had one take a nosedive on to the floor shell be ok tho for sure. i have had some interesting experiences with that... lol
> 
> knock on wood for me to about hte tent poles, are yours plastic or metal?


the poles are metal but the three way elbow is plastic. like heavy duty plastic. lmao. wasnt expecting what i saw. dude the whole right side of the plant had the 1000 cooking it for a few minutes. pressed up against the glass. when i got everything clear i saw the damage. looked like i hadnt watered the side in months. opened my hood and all the condensation was puddled inside the glass. kinda trippy actually.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 1, 2012)

cops were at my house again lastnight tried to make me come outside i kindly refused and stayed inside. so then after i slammed the door in their face they were snooping around my car with flashlights and stuff so i stepped into the back yard adn asked what the fuck they were doing, it was around 4 am and less than 10 feet from my growroom there was a cop leaning on my garage door im sure waiting to tazer me as soon as i reacted to them... but im free and not in jail so fuck them in their neck....


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> cops were at my house again lastnight tried to make me come outside i kindly refused and stayed inside. but im free and not in jail so fuck them in their neck....


 i agree 100% fuck them in their necks.


----------



## johnnymcpotts (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by my thread and the advise, it looks like the light mover is working well for you, after seeing my setup do you think I could scrog in a 6x9 area and use the 1000 on a rail?

what rpm motor are you using?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 1, 2012)

johnnymcpotts said:


> Thanks for stopping by my thread and the advise, it looks like the light mover is working well for you, after seeing my setup do you think I could scrog in a 6x9 area and use the 1000 on a rail?
> 
> what rpm motor are you using?


yes as long as u have a decent rail and a fast enough motor to cover the amount of space in a decent time.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 1, 2012)

johnnymcpotts said:


> Thanks for stopping by my thread and the advise, it looks like the light mover is working well for you, after seeing my setup do you think I could scrog in a 6x9 area and use the 1000 on a rail?
> 
> what rpm motor are you using?


i think my motor is a 3.5 rpm motor... but not sure.. its a guala robotics lightrail intellidrive 3.5.. its been working since before this thread was started for a while and still never had a problem with it. i can keep it alot closer to my plants to the point i have a little light bleaching goin on right now.. ill snap a couple shots

definitely possible for the size room your taling about , just keep the canopy shallow, and use all that led that you have to suppliment man youll be rockin.. i just dont have alot of patience so scroggin might no be great for me, andi feel like i have a faster turnaround time just packin a bunch of plants in on a perpetual cycle... i cant budget the weed for 3 month while im waiting on the next crop to finish ya know??


----------



## johnnymcpotts (Oct 1, 2012)

I like scrog since I'm limited in the number of plants I can have. I'm medical and want to stay under my limit. After reading several journals it got me thinking that I could reduce my total watts used and with an upgrade to a 1000 watt I might be able to cover my entire flower room. 

I think I will use a few LEDs as supplement in flower and will use some in veg. Probably sell my t5 bad boy and some of the left over LEDs. I've had good success with the LEDs, great quality, just not a lot of coverage and that leaves me using the same watts and a little less yeild. 

So if I can scrog and use a rail with a single light (maybe some supplemental) I should be able to have a better yeild and use less power.

can you turn the hood sideways with the lightrail? Any suggestions on setting up the vent with the hood moving?

thanks for the help!


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 1, 2012)

johnnymcpotts said:


> I like scrog since I'm limited in the number of plants I can have. I'm medical and want to stay under my limit. After reading several journals it got me thinking that I could reduce my total watts used and with an upgrade to a 1000 watt I might be able to cover my entire flower room.
> 
> I think I will use a few LEDs as supplement in flower and will use some in veg. Probably sell my t5 bad boy and some of the left over LEDs. I've had good success with the LEDs, great quality, just not a lot of coverage and that leaves me using the same watts and a little less yeild.
> 
> ...


the ducting will automatically shrink if u have a strong enough fan for the exhaust. i use an 8 inch 735 cfm fan with a six inch hood for the extra suction. lol. shrinks like a slinky and expands as the rail moves outward. just make sure u have some sort of resistance on the other end like a filter or something. also look into a higher rpm motor and rail. the intelidrive is nice. i use the adjustable one from 6-10 rpm with a couple 3 ft rails hooked together. its nice and moves from side to side in my 8 foot tent fast enough that i dont need supplemental lighting for veg. havent flowered with it yet. every chance i get goes horribly wrong becuz of my tent dying. :/


----------



## SFguy (Oct 1, 2012)

i just loosley tied my ducting to the roof with the same wire i use to tie my plants to the bamboo... cause it was there


----------



## SFguy (Oct 1, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i just loosley tied my ducting to the roof with the same wire i use to tie my plants to the bamboo... cause it was there


ill try to get some pictures that comment was retarded.


im free.. time to go home


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2012)

lol......plants lookin sweet bro,and so many,,,yure a funnny dude.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks bro ill get some more shots today.... been sooo hot like 93 today almost 100 yesterday... WTF its this backwards ass cali weather!?!?!? was foggy fo the whole month of august


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2012)

been cool here 50s at night 80 day.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 2, 2012)

djshorty06 said:


> Looking good broski! Yeah it looks like the soil is bit hot. What kind of dirt you using? I used to run roots soil but after the last two runs with mad gnats I started to make my own mix with black gold soil, worm castings and some tree frog soil.


i have been having some gnats too, just been staying on top by spraying like 1x a week at least and i have been switching my spray from between my ridbugs, and azatrol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2012)

yeah those gnats somethin else,thier everywhere.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 3, 2012)

raiderman said:


> yeah those gnats somethin else,thier everywhere.


i water with sm90. helps me keep them at bay. good as a foliar spray too.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 3, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i water with sm90. helps me keep them at bay. good as a foliar spray too.


you use as a soil drench?? illl maybe try that to wipe them out and make sure... hows ur schedule go with that.. like do you water and fed with it or plain water.. ya know?????


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2012)

i use ortho from walmart,plant safe,wipes them out.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 3, 2012)

SFguy said:


> you use as a soil drench?? illl maybe try that to wipe them out and make sure... hows ur schedule go with that.. like do you water and fed with it or plain water.. ya know?????


i water with the nutes. 2-3 ml per gal of water. i use it just about every time i water as of late.

looks like im going back to cutting edge for a nute line. h&g was considered and would be nice. but i would have to dump close to $550 with my discount just for start up. X-nutes has failed me, no one carries it in my area anymore. the few that carried it have closed recently.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 3, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i use ortho from walmart,plant safe,wipes them out.


i try not to use anything related to Monsanto and its fellow corporations.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 4, 2012)

hey man been busy i see.. ay wtf with the fuzz? fukin hate pigs dude, why they on your shit? stay up bro. ha dont even talk about the f ed up weather my a/c blower went out 2 days ago and i got 2 more left without. 90 in house 98 in grow room....


----------



## SFguy (Oct 4, 2012)

ouch 98 thats fuckin hot bro....The cops are always trying to fuck around here they are hella dirty, its a small town but they were lookin to bust someone that night there were a couple lil brawls goin on with a couple of the neighbors myself included but i went inside, just as the cops were showing up, if i had been outside already i probably woulda sat in jail for the night.. 

Ihave been busy as heck and still not getting everthing done that i wanted, and im also in between a career change too, cause this office shit isnt bad but i need a change... wish me luck guys im droppin off my resume/app at lunch


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i try not to use anything related to Monsanto and its fellow corporations.


i hear ya,but never effected the plant ,still pulled 2 to 4 dry zips per plant.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 4, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i hear ya,but never effected the plant ,still pulled 2 to 4 dry zips per plant.


i get that, no worries. i just wont support a company thats pushing so hard for genetically modified foods to overcome regular foods. too many controversial issues going on with monsanto and i just dont give them my business becuz of it.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2012)

i jus lightly mist the top soil..i also use commercial pesticides epa approved ,never a prob... but the best thing is to clean and spray before plants brot in,saves from future probs.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 5, 2012)

damn close one... good to here ya cool tho. good luck wit the job bro i hate tryin to find work coin the whole dick around process. im same boat as you, but i havent begun the search yet as busy as i am... 
the heat does blow but my ladies are taking it way better than me. they are almost not affected it seems, must be this stuff potassium silicate stuff i use. says it protects plants from drought. guess the lable was right hahaha

peace


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2012)

it was 108 everyday here for god knows how long ,monsoons cooling us off in texas...glad to hear you got out of that ...i havent been so lucky ,got hit with 75 plants few yrs ago.wasnt nuthin pretty.


----------



## kgb424 (Oct 12, 2012)

I like it, nice setup


----------



## raiderman (Oct 12, 2012)

hes in vegas prob.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 16, 2012)

Na im still here in cali just been too lazy to update yall with some pics, i have alot goin on andim going to pick up another tent tomorrow, a 5x10 im thinkin for the livingroom, but wheres my furniture gonna go...???? Ill update with pics soon actually i got nothing goin on tonight so ill try tonight.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 16, 2012)

kgb424 said:


> i like it, nice setup


hilarious that your in minden nv, i have family there.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 16, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Na im still here in cali just been too lazy to update yall with some pics, i have alot goin on andim going to pick up another tent tomorrow, a 5x10 im thinkin for the livingroom, but wheres my furniture gonna go...???? Ill update with pics soon actually i got nothing goin on tonight so ill try tonight.


mmmmmmm. furniture. lol.


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dang Homie you doing it big!


----------



## SFguy (Oct 17, 2012)

hey RIU i got my laptop and camera with me today i didnt get a chance to update lastnight, i still dont have internet at my house, so im gonna go to the cafe and have lunch and do a proper update guys, im pickin up the 5x10 today after work... so itll be a few days before anything goes in there. i gotta get another hood too


----------



## SFguy (Oct 17, 2012)

i bent these, now you see what happens?
 didnt bend this one
they alllll bushed out alot fromthe bend after i topped it, i havnt tried this method really, i will equate it to some form of lst but its was combined with a previous topping im gonna try to max out wht i can get on these 5g buckets to see wat i can produce out of them.
only topped not....topped/then bent
 these are now in the flower room ill get some shots tonight the stretch is on!!!!!! 
 new batch of clones in from the veg room, 2 platinum and 4 recon.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 17, 2012)

shit looks good dude. im curious as to why u decided to use 5 gallon homer buckets?


----------



## SFguy (Oct 17, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> shit looks good dude. im curious as to why u decided to use 5 gallon homer buckets?


cause they are $2.50 lol and planter pots are like 7.99 or more for a 5+g pot im a cheap bastard.


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Bro GreenCoast Hydro on upper state is having a big garage sale and moving sale on Sat. If you are in the market for the new tent go and see what deal you can get. They are also giving you 30% everything in store. Just thought I share that with you brotha! Gonna try and grab a environmental controller and some nutes


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 17, 2012)

you can get goepots or smart pots for pretty cheap. even the knockoffs are pretty decent now and days. plus they are reusable. just toss em in the washer and hang dry them. dont tosss em in the dryer becuz they wil shrink like a motherfucker. i have 5 gallons that are the size of 3 gallons now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-GALLON-ROOT-POUCH-FABRIC-DEGRADBLE-HORTICULTURE-POTS-PACK-OF-10-/330807644878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d05ac12ce

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Root-Pouch-5-gallon-Lot-of-5-Fabric-Containers-5-Soft-Pot-/230789308488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bc1d6048

bout 30 bucks for a pack of 5 of them on ebay. reusable and better for the roots than plastic pots and buckets. cheaper at ur hydro store id bet tho cuz u wont have to pay shipping. 5 gallons are about 4.50 a piece at the store i go to. they even make them with handles.  the handled ones are ballin.


----------



## ant1408 (Oct 18, 2012)

nice sf those clones have some nice looking roots on em


----------



## SFguy (Oct 19, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> you can get goepots or smart pots for pretty cheap. even the knockoffs are pretty decent now and days. plus they are reusable. just toss em in the washer and hang dry them. dont tosss em in the dryer becuz they wil shrink like a motherfucker. i have 5 gallons that are the size of 3 gallons now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-GALLON-ROOT-POUCH-FABRIC-DEGRADBLE-HORTICULTURE-POTS-PACK-OF-10-/330807644878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d05ac12ce
> 
> ...



Ill try out a couple, do you have to water more often with them, i hav read alot of different opinions surrounding them hows your opinion wheels? the only thng im leery about with them is that its going to be harder for me to keep up with next to the bucket, cause they hold watr forevr, love not having to water but 1x per week, maybe even a lil less i havnt in 10 days on most of the 5 g buckets cause i oer watered a lil and saw some damage on the leaves so i wana see how long they hold water and we are on day 11 right now.... lol but i have some smaller pots in there that need water every 3-4 days. 
ill show yoo guys what i do, i completely ruin the buckets, cause i drill a bunch of holes in he bottom wiht a stepless deburring bit.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 19, 2012)

they increase watering. but ive noticed bigger nugs on my weed since using them. definitely better root growth over plastics ive noticed. shit never gets root bound. u might want to go with 7 gallon ones if ur looking for less watering. or just pack them in really tight.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 19, 2012)

im going to do some beasts this next run. like 3 or 4 month veg plants in some 5 gallons. once the box is done flowering everything thats in it im gonna toss them in. big bitches.


----------



## killercola777 (Oct 20, 2012)

hey sf, new to the journal, deff gonna sub. I'm using the general organics vegan series also, curious how exactly you feed and how u mix ur nutes? also what exactly r u feeding and what's ur feed schedule?


----------



## SFguy (Oct 22, 2012)

killercola777 said:


> hey sf, new to the journal, deff gonna sub. I'm using the general organics vegan series also, curious how exactly you feed and how u mix ur nutes? also what exactly r u feeding and what's ur feed schedule?


i sorta wing it. lol if they look lik they need food then i do but they get mostly water id say probably 2x water then 1x very light feeding. i hardly use whats recommended just a lil spalsh in my res and hit it with the water wand. the soil mix im using 1/2 potting soil, 1/2 paydirt has quite a bit of food in it so i burn them if i try to feed too much. so the first few weeks they get only water untill they show me they want more.


----------



## killercola777 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok, nice. I'm using straight pro mix. might take the super soil route here shortly. damn soil is expensive.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Haven't went through everything but what i have saw so far is lookin nice man

keep it up


----------



## SFguy (Oct 22, 2012)

killercola777 said:


> ok, nice. I'm using straight pro mix. might take the super soil route here shortly. damn soil is expensive.


 im not using super soil.. its just a 2 part mix, cost me 20 bucks for 4 cubic FT. 


thanks for rollin by kush. its a little jumbled in here but theres lots of info just gotta read thru all the bullshit.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 22, 2012)

SFguy said:


> im not using super soil.. its just a 2 part mix, cost me 20 bucks for 4 cubic FT.
> 
> 
> thanks for rollin by kush. its a little jumbled in here but theres lots of info just gotta read thru all the bullshit.


the coco i use cost me 15 bucks for 1.5 cubic ft. i feel somebody may be getting ripped off here.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 23, 2012)

but thats coco, not soil. i dunno the price margins for coco really.. the mix i use its soooo simple. 
$7 1 bag potting soil 2 cu. ft. 
$11 1 bag (master nursery) paydirt 2 cu. ft.
+tax


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Shits lookin great!

you ever consider switching to air pots??? pretty cheap and they help alot!!!

Theyre all i use and they do wonders for the roots.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey man, sorry havent been in for a while! Your girls are looking very nice  

mine ended up hermie, ive kept them but not expecting anything decent out of them but hopefully just a little bit of smoke to tie me over! Next grow will be with good genetics, none of this hand me down bullshit lol
anyway mate hope your grow goes well, i'll keep popping in when i get a chance


----------



## Rottedroots (Oct 27, 2012)

Your kidding right killercola! There ain't no such thing as vegan nutes is there? I wonder in my early morning stone how much we spend. It must be a great time to be an entrepreneur in California. Just another gold rush for the smart ones.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 27, 2012)

rottedroots said:


> your kidding right killercola! There ain't no such thing as vegan nutes is there? .




 vganic®


----------



## SFguy (Oct 27, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> Shits lookin great!
> 
> you ever consider switching to air pots??? pretty cheap and they help alot!!!
> 
> Theyre all i use and they do wonders for the roots.


hhahahahha... thats actually the discussion we have had for the last couple pages.... lmfao... im gonna try out a coule and see if they make any diffrence sid by side.... and also if they are easier to maintain than the buckets or if the heavy airation makes me have to keep water/check on them more 



eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, sorry havent been in for a while! Your girls are looking very nice
> 
> mine ended up hermie, ive kept them but not expecting anything decent out of them but hopefully just a little bit of smoke to tie me over! Next grow will be with good genetics, none of this hand me down bullshit lol
> anyway mate hope your grow goes well, i'll keep popping in when i get a chance


thats shittty. i had a couple that turned out htat way too.. buy i culled em and no harm done they were some bagseed i had. well onward and upward... next time will be better..



Rottedroots said:


> Your kidding right killercola! There ain't no such thing as vegan nutes is there? I wonder in my early morning stone how much we spend. It must be a great time to be an entrepreneur in California. Just another gold rush for the smart ones.


i havnt spent a shit ton on nutes.. they are aabout $16-17 a litre. not horrible for something thats lasting me 2 months. u started growing yet?? got rid of the extra child?? they claim to be veganic nutes.. ya look em up.... GH Veganics. i have used them for a long time and never really had anything but good results... maybe a few grower errors here and there but the plant food works good..





truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 2388247 vganic®


 yep.. thats the Grow.bottle i have the whole line

GH grow,Bioweed,BioMarine,Bloom,BudBoost (W/tricantonol..sp?),BioRoot, Diamond Black (humic),m AND i have the CAMg+ but hardly ever use it. maybe like 1x per 4-6 weeks?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 27, 2012)

i just wanna fuck fat chicks.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 27, 2012)

haha sorry i got a little brain dead from reading this thread front to back 

I definitely use em and love em.

i dont know if you saw that in my grape god grow journal but only using 3L/.8gal air pots i was able to grab a little more than 1 1/2 oz per plant

for a strain no known for its weight. no special training lst, topping, etc... and still managed .65 g/w

As for watering goes you will have to water more than once a week. i watered about everyday in my .8 gallons and about every 2-3 days when i was using the 2.5 gallon air pots. 

I highly recommend them since ive been using them for the past 2 years of indoor growing. 

No mind blowing results, but definite RESULTS.

also i use straight promix. the green bag haha. if they still have it.

Have you seen all the new anti fungal and anti bacterial stuff promix has come out with?

havent looked too deep but i feel they know what theyre doing and didnt take any of the good bacteria or fungi

unless its meant to have mychrozae mixed with it. 

Either way keep up the good work!

and check this out when you have a chance. tell me what you think

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/576175-easiest-way-dry-cure.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 27, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i just wanna fuck fat chicks.



Me to.........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i just wanna fuck fat chicks.


With anything in particular or just FUCK em?? Like bend em over and fuck em? Good man, take one for the team


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 27, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hhahahahha... thats actually the discussion we have had for the last couple pages.... lmfao... im gonna try out a coule and see if they make any diffrence sid by side.... and also if they are easier to maintain than the buckets or if the heavy airation makes me have to keep water/check on them more
> 
> 
> 
> thats shittty. i had a couple that turned out htat way too.. buy i culled em and no harm done they were some bagseed i had. well onward and upward... next time will be better


thanks bro, its my own fault really, tried to rush the others and killed em. Next time im going from clones  she'll be rockin!!


----------



## SFguy (Oct 29, 2012)

im blind to fuckin haterz. collie buddz was badass lastnight at SLO BREW.


That fat girls comment cracked me up dude
There were some fat girls there for you wheels.... and theyre all fun fun unitll all your friends start baggin on you cause if you told your chick to haul ass shed need a wheelbarrow and two trips. bwhahhhaahaa


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 29, 2012)

fat chicks are like mopeds. they are fun to ride till ur friends catch u on them. but then u catch ur friend riding the same moped. lmao.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 29, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> haha sorry i got a little brain dead from reading this thread front to back
> 
> I definitely use em and love em.
> 
> ...


 i cannot see what the huge benefit is if i have to work 7x as hard as i do for a small increas in yeild. i REFUSE TO BE A SLAVE TO MY GARDEN... i love to party waaaay tooo much too have to worry about being a HUMAN WATERING CAN..

my garden is set up to run by itsself so i dont have to babysit...id rather be out at a concert or getting drunk at the beach with hot chicks. LOL im just sayin ill try em buy im almost positive ill hate em.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 29, 2012)

haha get him


----------



## SFguy (Oct 29, 2012)

^nor*[email protected] said:


> haha get him


 ya im not tryin to be a dick or anything but im a lazy fucker and more work sounds shitty.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> im blind to fuckin haterz. collie buddz was badass lastnight at SLO BREW.
> 
> 
> That fat girls comment cracked me up dude
> There were some fat girls there for you wheels.... and theyre all fun fun unitll all your friends start baggin on you cause if you told your chick to haul ass shed need a wheelbarrow and two trips. bwhahhhaahaa


And this bro...cracked me up  nice work!!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ya im not tryin to be a dick or anything but im a lazy fucker and more work sounds shitty.



its all good i understand your situation but its no more hassle than regular pots with greater results

i check on mine once every 3 days and i use air pots. 

Only in the last 2 weeks of flower i have to have my friend water them every other day and thats only in the .8gallon ones. 

so if you used 5 gal ones like the buckets you have you wouldnt have to water often.

See the main thing about air pots is that the holes in the side are mainly there to cause any root tips that reach them to become dried out and instead of circling around the pot they grow feeder roots off the main roots body. which in turn helps the plant grow faster and healthier without suffocating its outer wall with roots. Also you dont end up with that big root ball on the bottom of the pot. which is helpful for beginners too that tend to over water. 

Although they provide more air to the roots it increases the frequency of watering by a maximum 25%

check this video out if you havent seent it already 


http://www.superoots.com/airpot_work.htm

rough explanation of how it works


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just found this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQnyWtxjI0w

if its good enough for jorge its good enough for you hahaha jk

isnt it crazy to see him this old though!! any of those who grew up watchin his grow videos wouldnt even recognize him.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 30, 2012)

smart pots. same concept. washable.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 30, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> its all good i understand your situation but its no more hassle than regular pots with greater results
> 
> i check on mine once every 3 days and i use air pots.
> 
> ...


 im not retarded... lol i know how they work, and have read alot about them just dont use em.... dunno if ill go with the cloth or plastic ones yet maybe 2 of each. just to give it a try out ill definitely be going into larger than .8g though 



wheels619 said:


> smart pots. same concept. washable.


its crazy how many diffrent brands of pots there are fabric or plastic i just dont like the idea of having to water more often but ill jump on the bandwagon and see what it can do. lol


----------



## SFguy (Oct 30, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> Just found this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQnyWtxjI0w
> 
> ...


 it sucks but i cant see the vid, cause im at work right now and the computers have youtube and that stuff blocked... but RIU isnt blocked lol thats why im here all the time.. lmao


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 30, 2012)

SFguy said:


> it sucks but i cant see the vid, cause im at work right now and the computers have youtube and that stuff blocked... but RIU isnt blocked lol thats why im here all the time.. lmao



no disrespect meant some people just dont find those few key videos. 

and thats funny forums arent blocked 

The video is just jorge cervantes talking about them shortly


----------



## SFguy (Oct 31, 2012)

ya i didnt get butthurt budbro.... no worries... lol ill check out the vid later today when i get home.

payday today woo hoo... for my landlord.... lame paycheck comes in and money goes out this bullshit feels like im hustlin backwards goddammn!


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 31, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ya i didnt get butthurt budbro.... no worries... lol ill check out the vid later today when i get home.
> 
> payday today woo hoo... for my landlord.... lame paycheck comes in and money goes out this bullshit feels like im hustlin backwards goddammn!


i know the feeling dude. always broke even if i have money in the bank.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 2, 2012)

SFguy said:


> ya i didnt get butthurt budbro.... no worries... lol ill check out the vid later today when i get home.
> 
> payday today woo hoo... for my landlord.... lame paycheck comes in and money goes out this bullshit feels like im hustlin backwards goddammn!



hahahaha i didnt know how tight butthole your were so i just wanted to be nice incase you were very tight butthole so you wouldnt get butthurt 

gotta love workaholics hahahaha


----------



## doniawon (Nov 21, 2012)

subbed up and shizzle.. im sending powerful positive vibrations.......... im done now that shit hurt


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 21, 2012)

oh... i can feel it


----------



## C3Pgro (Nov 25, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> hahahaha i didnt know how tight butthole your were so i just wanted to be nice incase you were very tight butthole so you wouldnt get butthurt
> 
> gotta love workaholics hahahaha


I wasnt talking about buttholes I said she was sooo loose buttholed youre taking it completely out of context!


----------



## Rottedroots (Nov 25, 2012)

Pissed off I didn't win powerball. Sure w[SUB][/SUB]ould have made the mortgage less of an issue. Two kids in good schools, mortgage, two car payments. Freaking painful. My wife makes 3 * as much money as I do. I'm okay with feeling like less of a man. 
Tell me boys that it does not feel like were shoveling against the tide. That extra money I made selling my weed this year..... I wanted to do something cool with it but instead I paid bills what the f***. I want a EBT card for Christmas.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> Pissed off I didn't win powerball. Sure would have made the mortgage less of an issue. Two kids in good schools, mortgage, two car payments. Freaking painful. My wife makes 3 * as much money as I do. I'm okay with feeling like less of a man.
> Tell me boys that it does not feel like were shoveling against the tide. That extra money I made selling my weed this year..... I wanted to do something cool with it but instead I paid bills what the f***. I want a EBT card for Christmas.



Better get used to it!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 25, 2012)

say man yu gonna update this shit or wat.lol,


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 25, 2012)

raiderman said:


> say man yu gonna update this shit or wat.lol,


Hey raiderman is that lemon og worth picking up? Been on the fence with it for some time now.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 25, 2012)

freakin giants,,lemony and strong og taste ,layed up bongin out waiting on this dude,lol.


----------



## djshorty06 (Nov 26, 2012)

prob fell on some pussy again ! LOL


----------



## SFguy (Nov 29, 2012)

i lost my watch lmao.... na i really have been stuck in it i dunno if its official or what but im still fuckin this other girl who barley turned 18 too so im stuck between the 40yr old certified freaky milf with bomb pussy and her own house or the 18 lil freak who is just as slutty little trailer park ho.. hahahahah im only 26 that doesnt make a a bad person does it?? ill get some pics up today or tomorrow, i had a power outage too and my timers were all fucked up for like 3-4 days i hope i didnt fuck myself.





djshorty06 said:


> prob fell on some pussy again ! LOL



i need to get on top of it... (not the pussy) im fuckin up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2012)

Ha ha ha good to hear you been smashin pussy bro 

not so good about the power outage though, hope your girls are ok!!


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i lost my watch lmao.... na i really have been stuck in it i dunno if its official or what but im still fuckin this other girl who barley turned 18 too so im stuck between the 40yr old certified freaky milf with bomb pussy and her own house or the 18 lil freak who is just as slutty little trailer park ho.. hahahahah im only 26 that doesnt make a a bad person does it?? ill get some pics up today or tomorrow, i had a power outage too and my timers were all fucked up for like 3-4 days i hope i didnt fuck myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get in were you fit in is how I grew up. But now I'm 28 married and have a 5 yr old daughter. 

Because of you I caught a moment of clarity! I now know why everyone tells me to keep the shotgun loaded! WOW! 

Pussy's a hella-of-a-drug! 

Focus on your grow, and don't tell any of the pussy that you grow. 

Drink up, and be marry!

The ~ Guv.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 29, 2012)

slow down bro,that shit gonna kill yu,lol,yea i quit usin timers less i have to,i have a misfit in my sack..


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Nov 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> bad person does it?? ill get some pics up today or tomorrow,



ya some pic's wud be great bro awesome!!!!

also update your grow swell, some pics of your plants is allways good too hehe


----------



## doubletake (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey sf guy I was told running 4 600 watts in a 8 x 8 tent I'd run into heat issues and need a/c have you ever had heat issues I'll just be exaughsting the air out of the tent and into the garage and mabey a small intake fan


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 2, 2012)

doubletake said:


> Hey sf guy I was told running 4 600 watts in a 8 x 8 tent I'd run into heat issues and need a/c have you ever had heat issues I'll just be exaughsting the air out of the tent and into the garage and mabey a small intake fan


if u have a big enough exhaust fan u can cool any grow room. id use at least an 8 inch 735 cfm fan to exhaust 4 600s. also if u have decent hoods it helps with heat dispersion. intake fans will cool ur room also. just make sure the intake is a lower rated cfm fan.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 2, 2012)

i second that..


----------



## doubletake (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys so mabey have a 735 for each 2 lights and a small intake should work, thanks I did not want to have to run a a/c unless it's he summer I know I will problem have to


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 2, 2012)

doubletake said:


> Thanks guys so mabey have a 735 for each 2 lights and a small intake should work, thanks I did not want to have to run a a/c unless it's he summer I know I will problem have to


Are you running Co2? If you are then you can run the temps a little higher.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 2, 2012)

I am not planning on using co2 on the first run mabey bring it in on the second run


----------



## Cann (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn, been missin out on this thread but now I'm subbed up. Solid work SFguy  keep up the good shit, glad to see you're gettin some - but don't forget about all the other ladies in your life!!! and most importantly never tell any of the ladies about eachother  don't want a jealous ex ruining your garden 


And doubletake - in response to your questions about running 600s in a 8x8 tent, I have a 8x8x7 tent that currently runs six 600s (hps), and there is a 7th (mh) hooked up as supplemental if i feel like i need it lol. All of the hoods are 6' air cooled, and there are two rows of three hoods, each connected to a fan. One of the fans is 745 cfm, the other fan is 435 cfm, both of them cool the hoods very efficiently but obviously the bigger fan works better. I have two 6'' intakes that blow fresh air in (usually about 60 degrees here), 240cfm each. I also have a carbon filter hooked up to an exhaust fan 745 cfm. Running all 6 lights 25'' from the canopy my temps hover around 85, I run an A/C to bring it down to about 75, 60 at night. You could go without the A/C, or you could get bigger fans, but personally I would invest in an A/C, just my 2 cents. You can view my journal I have a few pics of my setup as well as a video. Thanks, and good luck


----------



## SFguy (Dec 3, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha good to hear you been smashin pussy bro
> 
> not so good about the power outage though, hope your girls are ok!!


 i was driving over to her house the other day, and thinking to myself FUCK i hope she doesnt want it like lastnight cause i really want to sleep tonight. and the girls are great didnt mess with them so ar as i can see i really doubt anything adverse will happen



berad4guvna said:


> Get in were you fit in is how I grew up. But now I'm 28 married and have a 5 yr old daughter.
> 
> Because of you I caught a moment of clarity! I now know why everyone tells me to keep the shotgun loaded! WOW!
> ??? confused me???
> ...


 i mostly try not to let people in on what i do, but i have a grow tent in my kitchen and 1000 watter in my closet so its sort of obvious. 




raiderman said:


> slow down bro,that shit gonna kill yu,lol,yea i quit usin timers less i have to,i have a misfit in my sack..


hows you babes doin by the way? i gotta go by your thread too and check in 



^NoR*[email protected] said:


> ya some pic's wud be great bro awesome!!!!
> 
> also update your grow swell, some pics of your plants is allways good too hehe


i know i know, i have been lagging on the updated pics too i just cant find the time cause im always on here at work and cant upload from here
ill cruise by your thread also and shee how things are rollin.



doubletake said:


> Hey sf guy I was told running 4 600 watts in a 8 x 8 tent I'd run into heat issues and need a/c have you ever had heat issues I'll just be exaughsting the air out of the tent and into the garage and mabey a small intake fan


 i really guess itll depend on the ambient temps in your garage too... cause i know my buddies garage get hella hot. id suspect that you will run into heat issues but i wouldnt know without tryin it out.. id get a portable ac unit maybe around 8000 BTU should keep your temps from goin over 80, and i would leave out the Co2 since your not tryinto run a sealed room (intake and exaust) then i dont think youll use it to its potential. didnt see anyone mention that 



wheels619 said:


> if u have a big enough exhaust fan u can cool any grow room. id use at least an 8 inch 735 cfm fan to exhaust 4 600s. also if u have decent hoods it helps with heat dispersion. intake fans will cool ur room also. just make sure the intake is a lower rated cfm fan.


what up wheels? lets burnit... 




raiderman said:


> i second that..


third that.



Cann said:


> Damn, been missin out on this thread but now I'm subbed up. Solid work SFguy  keep up the good shit, glad to see you're gettin some - but don't forget about all the other ladies in your life!!! and most importantly never tell any of the ladies about eachother  don't want a jealous ex ruining your garden
> 
> 
> And doubletake - in response to your questions about running 600s in a 8x8 tent, I have a 8x8x7 tent that currently runs six 600s (hps), and there is a 7th (mh) hooked up as supplemental if i feel like i need it lol. All of the hoods are 6' air cooled, and there are two rows of three hoods, each connected to a fan. One of the fans is 745 cfm, the other fan is 435 cfm, both of them cool the hoods very efficiently but obviously the bigger fan works better. I have two 6'' intakes that blow fresh air in (usually about 60 degrees here), 240cfm each. I also have a carbon filter hooked up to an exhaust fan 745 cfm. Running all 6 lights 25'' from the canopy my temps hover around 85, I run an A/C to bring it down to about 75, 60 at night. You could go without the A/C, or you could get bigger fans, but personally I would invest in an A/C, just my 2 cents. You can view my journal I have a few pics of my setup as well as a video. Thanks, and good luck


i agree completely. invest in the a/c one time and reap the benefts of knowing that your temps are in check.

i tend to do this sometimes i will go gallavanting around and check in on things once or 2x a week. things are goin goo in there tho i see progress always when its days between my garden visits.

il stop by your thread soundsl like you got som good stuff goin on..


----------



## doubletake (Dec 3, 2012)

Hell yeah thanks guys I'll define toy get the a/c just for back up that is awesome 6 600s in the 8x8 but thanks for the info guys


----------



## Cann (Dec 3, 2012)

yeah running 6 600s in the 8x8 is great, the ladies are flooded with light. The only time it's no good is this time of month when the power bill shows up.... god damn so cal edison robbing me blind!!!


----------



## doubletake (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha damn seriously I remember when I was running 2 for 12 hrs it was something like 120 so that must be a pain but define fly wrth it hah


----------



## raiderman (Dec 4, 2012)

hell yea,would love to run a six pac if i can get the hell out of here somewhere bigger,lol.jus runnin a 1000 and 600, one inline fan exhausting outside bring fresh in with ac keep temps steady.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol SF, must be hard saying no to pussy...i know i cant  

Good to hear your girls are doing well too bro!!


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 4, 2012)

Cann said:


> yeah running 6 600s in the 8x8 is great, the ladies are flooded with light. The only time it's no good is this time of month when the power bill shows up.... god damn so cal edison robbing me blind!!!


san diego gas and elec does the same for me. lol


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 4, 2012)

whats up sf lets get our blaze on.  when u coming to dego?


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> san diego gas and elec does the same for me. lol


How much electric cost out west anyways? Always wondered lol we pay like 7.8¢ KwH


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 4, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> How much electric cost out west anyways? Always wondered lol we pay like 7.8¢ KwH


All depends where you live and what company is providing the electrical service. Like where I live they have like a tier rate. I dont remember what the pricing was off the top of my head. In average to run a 1000w 12-12 would run you about $100.00 per light a month


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn...... That's insane!!! I couldn't afford it out there


----------



## crimsonfro911 (Dec 4, 2012)

holy crap. my entire closet running costs me 13 bucks a month lol


----------



## raiderman (Dec 4, 2012)

luckly juice is cheap here.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

yup im payin out the ass too, but my company has been screwing people for a wile now n hella ppl are calling em on it. soon as i hurd TID was doin this shit on the news funny how my bill went down hahahaha fuckers. law suits up the ass now lol

peace


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking into a 6k solar panel system just to power the grow. Its an upfront expense but am sure worth it.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;4zjXr6Qnpcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zjXr6Qnpcw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 5, 2012)

NorCal where in cali are you located?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 5, 2012)

Cann said:


> yeah running 6 600s in the 8x8 is great, the ladies are flooded with light. The only time it's no good is this time of month when the power bill shows up.... god damn so cal edison robbing me blind!!!


YA I GOT RAPED ALOT WORSE FROM PGE BEFORE I SIGNED UP ON HTE C.A.R.E. PROGRAM.. California Alternative Rates For Energy they cut my almost bill in half. it was up over 600 a month.. now im happy with havin it around 400



wheels619 said:


> san diego gas and elec does the same for me. lol


 no lube and no kiss bro its retarded before care program it was over .20 cents per kwh. now im a .12 in the highest tier 



wheels619 said:


> whats up sf lets get our blaze on.  when u coming to dego?


soon bro really soon im getting antsy and wanting to go on a trip somewhere and its official i have anew girlfriend and i guess were exclusive so now i gotta use condoms wiht the other ones.. if i can find energy to fuck someone else besides her god dude she has an insatiable appetite, i can barley keep up with her and im a horn dog... i never knwe a chick that wants to fuck 4 times in a night, again in the morning and do it all again the next night and cooks too. 



truepunk87 said:


> How much electric cost out west anyways? Always wondered lol we pay like 7.8¢ KwH


im up to .12 cents per kwh but before the care program it was reallly hurtin i was on tier 3, still am but its cheaper on the care program heres a breakdown from PGE
The State of California has adopted a policy to encourage energy conservation and residential customers are charged more for electricity above a certain baseline level each month. A baseline quantity is the amount of energy that is intended to satisfy a substantial portion of the energy needs of the average customer in your areafor things like heating, water heating, lighting, refrigeration and cooking. As your electric use moves above your baseline quantity, the price you pay for per kWh increases.

Electricity: Baselines
*How are baselines determined?*
Baseline quantities are set by state law and implemented with the approval of the California Public Utilities Commission. Since baseline quantities are set based on the average use for residential customers in an area, they can vary by geographic location, or baseline territory. Baseline quantities also vary by time of year (summer or winter), and are based on your home's heating sources. 
Baseline quantities are set between 50 and 60 percent of the electricity the average residential customer uses in each territory. In the winter, all-electric customers have a higher baseline quantity, between 60 to 70 percent of average use, to account for electric heating.
*What can I do to help stay within my baseline quantity?*
Your energy use results from a combination of number of occupants in your home, square footage of your home, number of electronics in your home, including computers and TVs, and the number of hours you run these electronics and other appliances in your home, including your heating and cooling systems. Visit the Understand Your Energy Use page to understand how you are using energy, and what you can do to reduce it to stay within your baseline quantity. 
Some customers may be eligible for additional baseline quantity allowances if established medical criteria are met.

[h=2]Electricity: 5-Tier Rate Structure[/h]
Tier 1Tier 2Tier 3Tier 4Tier 5Up to the Baseline amount101% to 130% of Baseline131% to 200% of Baseline201% to 300% of Baselineexcess of 300% of Baseline


Electric tiers work like many mobile phone plans  you get a low rate when your use stays within certain limits. If you go over your allotted kWh, you will be charged a higher rate, just as if you went over the allotted minutes in your mobile phone plan. PG&E has a 5-tier rate structure where each additional increment, or tier, of use beyond the baseline level is charged at a higher price.
Rates for Tier 1the baseline tierwill be billed at the baseline rate. Use beyond this level is charged at one of the "over baseline" rates, priced at increasingly higher levels. For example, the Tier 2 rate applies to energy use up to 30% over the baseline amount. The highest rate, or the Tier 5 rate, is applied to use that is more than three times the baseline amount.
The CARE program provides a monthly discount on energy bills for customers in income-qualified households and is based on a three-tier structure in which electricity use costs less than in the traditional five-tier structure.





djshorty06 said:


> All depends where you live and what company is providing the electrical service. Like where I live they have like a tier rate. I dont remember what the pricing was off the top of my head. In average to run a 1000w 12-12 would run you about $100.00 per light a month


ya im in the highest tier rate for care program. but when i was runnning just my 1000 light in the beginning my bill was around 175 a month. so arouund $100 per month of 12-12 sounds about right



crimsonfro911 said:


> holy crap. my entire closet running costs me 13 bucks a month lol


 ya man thats a good deal WHEN CAN I MOVE IN.. lol whats your setup like man??



djshorty06 said:


> NorCal where in cali are you located?


ummmm is that a rehtorical question ??


----------



## SFguy (Dec 5, 2012)

raiderman said:


> [video=youtube;4zjXr6Qnpcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zjXr6Qnpcw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]



what is the video rdr??? i cant see any youtube viedos from my work comupter.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2012)

o sorry bro.didnt know.chk it out wen u get home.rdr.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 5, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> How much electric cost out west anyways? Always wondered lol we pay like 7.8¢ KwH


im in tier 3 or 4 i think becuz of how many lights i have running. it costs me .30 kwh. at anywhere from 2400-3600watts per hour ill let u do the math.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 5, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im in tier 3 or 4 i think becuz of how many lights i have running. it costs me .30 kwh. at anywhere from 2400-3600watts per hour ill let u do the math.


if you make under 20K a year you qualify for C.A.R.E from PGE if thats who you have.. check with your provider. it took me from close where you are, down to .12.... boom baby i got a raise... hahahhhaha



raiderman said:


> o sorry bro.didnt know.chk it out wen u get home.rdr.


 i would but no internet at home.. im too cheap ill check it out somehow. lmao state farm blocks all kinds of stuff on the internet... but not RIU... hmmmm lmao


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2012)

its nuthin.jus a post.thot i was gonna have to have a helocopter fly in here to get internet for the longest.i hear ya tho.yure stuff gets blocked ?crazy.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 5, 2012)

SFguy said:


> if you make under 20K a year you qualify for C.A.R.E from PGE if thats who you have.. check with your provider. it took me from close where you are, down to .12.... boom baby i got a raise... hahahhhaha
> 
> i would but no internet at home.. im too cheap ill check it out somehow. lmao state farm blocks all kinds of stuff on the internet... but not RIU... hmmmm lmao


i thought u got a raise. lol. u should be able to afford the internet with the amount of money ur saving each month. lol.


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 6, 2012)

And she cooks!!


----------



## SFguy (Dec 6, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i thought u got a raise. lol. u should be able to afford the internet with the amount of money ur saving each month. lol.


touche` muthafucka! i been pissin it away... lmao any cash in my pocket burns a hole right thru it. i just cant see paying to have access so i can sit at home i already pay enufff for cable to do exactly that. but these are all excuses for still not updating my thread with pics excuses excuses... ahhhaha 



Rottedroots said:


> And she cooks!!


bro theres sooo much other things she does too..Graphic explicit pornstar shit.!!!!!!
cooking is just the iciing on the cake besides her having her own house and enabling me to turn mine into The spot.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 6, 2012)

mmmhmmm. my woman fucks like a porn star too. i love submissive women.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mmmhmmm. My woman fucks like a porn star too. I love submissive women.



mmm i love dominant women...ahhaha


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 11, 2012)

SFguy said:


> mmm i love dominant women...ahhaha


hey.  bahahaha. lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 12, 2012)

SFguy said:


> mmm i love dominant women...ahhaha



Stop it, you boys are making me jealous  my mrs dont let me do shit


----------



## Clonex (Dec 12, 2012)

She won't let you go to the toilet ?
Umbre that's awful.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Clonex said:


> She won't let you go to the toilet ?
> Umbre that's awful.


LOL yes she lets me take a dump! 

Let me rephrase, she isnt very adventurous in the bedroom


----------



## SFguy (Dec 12, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey.  bahahaha. lol.


 now im officially cheatin on my girl wiht an 18 year old chick... i think im gonna be in for some karma soon.. i dunno i dont wana stop but i know i should




eastcoastmo said:


> Stop it, you boys are making me jealous  my mrs dont let me do shit


bro, you gotta coax it outta them.. but some are just not all that i cant stand a cold fish in the sack




Clonex said:


> She won't let you go to the toilet ?
> Umbre that's awful.


whats up clonex!! stranger!! havnt seeen ya around in awhile hope things are good in you neck of the woods


----------



## Clonex (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey sf ,
How's it going mate , lookin good from what I can see
This site had a few issues so I lay off it for a bit.
All's well though ,
Got some nice purples on will start a new thread shortly . . .


----------



## Clonex (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't know why that typed large font , I am trying out the new r i u app, looks like they have work to do ha ha


----------



## indicantonio (Dec 18, 2012)

I love lurking around journals that speak of vagina'n'weed.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 18, 2012)

been lagging on updates a lil bit... life throws curve ballz.. i crashed my 1999 ford explorer a couple weeks ago, so i have been/was car-less for a lil bit i hooked up a new ride last week after searching around everywhere in L.A. and happened to find one in my own backyard (figuratively speaking) a couple towns away.. THANKFUL me n my new girl were alright neither of us had our seatbelts on and we both left a nice head print in the windsheild after we broke it.. both walked away tho and were counting our blessings every day!!!! be careful people wear your seatbelts we could both have went throught the windsheild.

ill get some pics of the wreked exploder after the salvage yard pays me out in the mean time heres the new ride.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 18, 2012)

SFguy said:


> been lagging on updates a lil bit... life throws curve ballz.. i crashed my 1999 ford explorer a couple weeks ago, so i have been/was car-less for a lil bit i hooked up a new ride last week after searching around everywhere in L.A. and happened to find one in my own backyard (figuratively speaking) a couple towns away.. THANKFUL me n my new girl were alright neither of us had our seatbelts on and we both left a nice head print in the windsheild after we broke it.. both walked away tho and were counting our blessings every day!!!! be careful people wear your seatbelts we could both have went throught the windsheild.
> 
> ill get some pics of the wreked exploder after the salvage yard pays me out in the mean time heres the new ride.
> 
> View attachment 2447931


tahoe or blazer? i had a 92 fullsize 2 door 4 wheel drive blazer. was pimp as fuck. 35s and an almost 8 inch lift. lol. 6 mpg in the city sucked. but i loved the bitch.


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 19, 2012)

Good to hear that you and your girl are alright.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 19, 2012)

its a 95 chev tahoe 2door 4x4


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 19, 2012)

SFguy said:


> its a 95 chev tahoe 2door 4x4


mine was better. just becuz it was still a blazer. lol. hows the mpg without the lift and 35s? 350 right?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 19, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> mine was better. just becuz it was still a blazer. lol. hows the mpg without the lift and 35s? 350 right?


 ya its got the 350 in it. i need to do a full run thru on it, oil/tranny/trans case/diff's and bearings before ill be real happ with it.. right now im gettin about 350-70 miles per tank. so its not horrible but its not great either.. lol with gas at almos 4.00 a gallon its expensive to play in, but i live really cose to work so not too bad as a daily driver i dont have a commute or anything..


----------



## indicantonio (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the accident, glad you and your girl are alright!

Also: Vagina, weed and 350's!!!!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 7, 2013)

hey bro Grow looks good. So im back on chec the thread, show some homies got some good shit coming


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 8, 2013)

indicantonio said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident, glad you and your girl are alright!
> 
> Also: Vagina, weed and 350's!!!!


vagina weed and 454s. no replacement for displacement.  lol.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2013)

will update soon.. been running like a chicken with my head cut clean the fuck off


----------



## Clonex (Jan 17, 2013)

SFguy said:


> will update soon.. been running like a chicken with my head cut clean the fuck off


I know that feeling mate,
dont blow a blood vessel =)


My latest thread Sf , pop in when you get chance ... 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/608069-air-pot-exsperiment-romulan-vs-3.html


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

SFguy said:


> will update soon.. been running like a chicken with my head cut clean the fuck off


I understand, i myself just found my own head and things are settling over this end. hope the same. check out my thread guys trynna get some bump. believe its well desrved.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/608201-1200w-4x8-tent-grow.html


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 20, 2013)

ive upgraded spaces.  2 car garage with a few new additions. gotta wait till the build is over first to get pics. maybe some progress photos. oh new thread soon to be "lots of mofucken power" lol. where you been sf? dont tell me that young pink got you whipped. lmao.


----------



## cowell (Jan 22, 2013)

Where's the shed??


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 22, 2013)

cowell said:


> Where's the shed??


what shed???
mine?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 30, 2013)

update from last year hahhaha almost exactly.. i need to get more current pics up.




SFguy said:


> tonight i sprayed and i DO IT WITH THE LIGHTS ON.. you can too... if you
> 
> have a light mist sprayer,
> back the lights WAAY up off them
> ...


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 30, 2013)

SFguy said:


> update from last year hahhaha almost exactly.. i need to get more current pics up.


mmm. bumpin uglies.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice.
I think i missed at least two of your runs since my car wreck , now i am back following you at the same stage as last year lol,
Good stuff sf , i like your approach umbre. . .


----------



## cowell (Feb 2, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> what shed???
> mine?



Nope... been a long time since I dropped by on SF.. he was in a shed last time I saw - now he's like got a room and stuff! Pretty awesome.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 6, 2013)

cowell said:


> Nope... been a long time since I dropped by on SF.. he was in a shed last time I saw - now he's like got a room and stuff! Pretty awesome.


ahh gotcha. lol. i was gonna say. how the hell does he know about my shed? lmao. then i realized i was high and thinking like a dumbass. haha.


----------



## KendeFyah (Feb 6, 2013)

nice clonemachine, will build it & they will come.
sheyt is lookin tight as they say.


----------



## cowell (Feb 8, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> ahh gotcha. lol. i was gonna say. how the hell does he know about my shed? lmao. then i realized i was high and thinking like a dumbass. haha.


LOL... so, you thought I knew about your shed.. and you were like "shed?.. what shed? my shed?.. I ain't got no shed!".. paranoia is awesome when it's not you going through it... it's all good. how's your shed going? Now I know.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 8, 2013)

cowell said:


> LOL... so, you thought I knew about your shed.. and you were like "shed?.. what shed? my shed?.. I ain't got no shed!".. paranoia is awesome when it's not you going through it... it's all good. how's your shed going? Now I know.


its actually dead sad to say. i had to tear her down.  she gave me p's of weed in her life time tho. i moved and am now building a new grow. a 10x10 tent for flower and a 4x8 for veg.  all 1000s.

a memorial pic of her with her last grow.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 13, 2013)

hey you suck. lol. j/k

check the new thread yo.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/624309-wheels-not-wheels.html#post8675990


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 13, 2013)

Plants looking good bro. Don't let that fly stop ya


----------



## SFguy (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok i have been totally lagging on updates so heres a small little taste of whats goin on. But im going to be moving in 2 months i already have a spot lined up 2200sq ft house and its gonna be dope. My new chick is completely down with whatever.

 took this pic the other day and its my new screensaver at work 


 heres some finished buds its a lil bit that im smokin on today



flower room.. Nothing in particular order some empty space but i have plants ready just need to take clones then theylle really be ready
not the prettiest but shes gettin er done for sure 

   three strains. Recon. Skunk from a friend and a seed that i popped and mothered shes decent heres the temporary veg setup im using a 1000 watt mh and feel like im completely underutilizing it.. Im gonna us it to flower and swap one of my 600s into this hood and see how that works

   

the clone tent i really only need 6 of these to survive so i definitely have extra and im making more clones thisweek i have 2x 35 site aerocloners that i need to fill with recon and skunk so i have clones ready and vegged to a couple feet tall by the time i move into this ginormous house with a attached 2 car garage


----------



## SFguy (Feb 21, 2013)

bump........


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 21, 2013)

bumpety bump bump

[video=youtube_share;73_ds1xQmD4]http://youtu.be/73_ds1xQmD4[/video]


----------



## SFguy (Feb 21, 2013)

wassup mayne


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 21, 2013)

same shit dif asshole. what you doing? im gettin on my wake and bake.  when you taking a vacation down south playa?


----------



## SFguy (Feb 21, 2013)

bro i wanna leave right now... im ready to go to lunch already and its not even fuckin11... work is pissing me off well more like the people i have to deal with at work are pissing me off


edit i wanna stab someone in the neck right now!!!!1


----------



## Sincerely420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol..20+ likes and I've only gotten thru like 3 pages lol. So I don't even know what's at the end of the thread yet lol, but I'll get here eventually


----------



## SFguy (Feb 28, 2013)

New pics i have been busy the last couple days. Heres a lil update for the riu crew
this was from wednesday.
         


    

and these are all from lastnight as soon as these root ill be over my rec limit. I guessill have to sell a few oops i mean give them away.
And a couple shots of my messy ass house i need to fold that laundry box it up and move... Uuugh i hate moving its always some kind of clusterfuck!!!!!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Lol..20+ likes and I've only gotten thru like 3 pages lol. So I don't even know what's at the end of the thread yet lol, but I'll get here eventually


my threads better. lol. jk


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 28, 2013)

SFguy said:


> New pics i have been busy the last couple days. Heres a lil update for the riu crew
> this was from wednesday.
> View attachment 2546347 View attachment 2546359 View attachment 2546361 View attachment 2546365 View attachment 2546366 View attachment 2546368 View attachment 2546369 View attachment 2546370 View attachment 2546372 View attachment 2546362
> 
> ...


shits looking good dude. including the pic of you smoking the bowl in front of the girls. lol.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Lol..20+ likes and I've only gotten thru like 3 pages lol. So I don't even know what's at the end of the thread yet lol, but I'll get here eventually


Yo I give up...I'm starting here and going back if I need too lol! Good show from what I've seen so far bossman


----------



## SFguy (Feb 28, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> shits looking good dude. Including the pic of you smoking the bowl in front of the girls. Lol.



lmfao thats my homie sal not me check the picture of yourself thread for me... Lmao.. He was keepn me company hes good for packin bowls and grabbing me a beer ya know overall moral support... Not much else though but hes watching and learning as we go...



Sincerely420 said:


> Yo I give up...I'm starting here and going back if I need too lol! Good show from what I've seen so far bossman




THANKS FOR CHECKIN EVERYTHING OUT MAN... ITS GONE PERPETUAL AND SORTA A BITCH THINGS ARE A LIL HARDER TO JUGGLE THIS WAY, BUT I ALLWAYS HAVE HERB TO SMOKE IM REALLY NEVER OUT...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking great SF  beautiful healthy ladies hey!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2013)

tsup bro ,anything new SF guy?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 5, 2013)

Been on a county mandated hiatus... I'm back though got a new pad and gonna get crackin as soon as I'm off color code testing and formal probation 6-9months to go RIU


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh bro that sounds like a real shit fight! Good to hear you are still around though man! Hope the next 6-9 mths go quick for you


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

hell yeah back in black,cant wait to see yure new setup.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 6, 2013)

Back in SILVER AND BLACK man u know this!!!!! my new house has a 4 car garage.   2 wide and 2 deep it looks more like a mini warehouse than an actual garage. has a 12x20 single car space alreadt framed out inside. just gotta hang poly and lights then run ducting. this will be the easiest setup lol almost all the work is already done. im thinking of going hydro in here too since the PVC water lines for the sprinklers are 2 feet away just on the other side of the wall.. hehe ill get some pics up sometime this week but nothing exciting its just a storage space now so probation doesnt ride my ass and try to keep me in the system so they can watch me and keep tabs...FUCKERS been testing me 3x a week and "suspended" my MMJ rec. untill completion. IS THAT EVEN LEGAL STATE OF CA. COUNTY OF SANTA BARBARA TO OVERTURN A STATE LAW???

I WILL play ball... but that doesnt mean im not gonna steal a couple bases FUCK YOU.... GONNA STEAL HOME.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

sonds like a fun settup,I'm on paper and I smoke daily,lol, got a positive ua 4 months ago and havnt been checked since,,I been on paper 22 yrs,3 more to go.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 7, 2013)

Gonna be inside and out I'm planning on outing a lil greenhouse up in he back too so I can do outdoor and indoor the house I perfect I have tons I space for myself and the dogs


----------



## SFguy (Dec 7, 2013)

Whoops damn phone put it upside down


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 7, 2013)

Good to have you back bro! You still in town or did you move out of SB?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 7, 2013)

Still in Sb county man


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice nice man can wait to see your new set up. Did you keep any of your cuts or did you get rid of everything?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 7, 2013)

Lost it. When I got out I was so bummed I saw like 40 plants that were clones when I went in completely covered in mite webs TOTAL LOSS they might have been salvageable but I didn't want to try fighting that uphill battle they were literally covered in webs it was disgusting.... DNA genetics MIRACULOUSLY had it again so I ordered a seed PAC so can run it again still maybe I'll find a male In There too so I can chuck some pollen


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

SFguy said:


> Been on a county mandated hiatus... I'm back though got a new pad and gonna get crackin as soon as I'm off color code testing and formal probation 6-9months to go RIU


Merry Christmas! I missed you and wondered where you were. I am so sorry.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 9, 2013)

eeeh i was an idiot and had to pay the price ya know?? shit happens and then we die.. tis the cycle of life... lol


mary(J) mary(J) quite contrary how does you garden grow...????


----------



## Fykshun (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, SF - quite a ride through this thread. Saw some really nice (and clean! I'm a neat freak) grow pics from yer past. I'll defo be watchin' this take shape. Good luck! By the way, I've got fam in Santa Ynez valley and I'm originally from Aptos Cal. (Santa Cruz for better reference) - I miss Cali!

Peace.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Santa Ynez isnt too far from me about 30-45 mins. drop me a PM sometime if your ever out this way visiting.

Thanks for The compliments too it was a good run at the old house.. but theres always room for improvment im just biding my time right now so i can get the ball rolling on this RDWC system.

im pretty sure im gonna run a 20 bucket system w/55gallon controll rez. and another 55 gallon for topoff. gonna start gathering parts soon money is tight with the holidays and all but ill probably end up buying it all for myself for christmas... then piecing it together. on hte weekends when i have time.


i think im gonna go with bulkhead fittings that are 2" for return and 1/2" for feeder lines, not going to use airstones but not sure if that will flow correctly. im going to do some research and see what the standard is. anyone have any input?


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 11, 2013)

SFguy said:


> Santa Ynez isnt too far from me about 30-45 mins. drop me a PM sometime if your ever out this way visiting.
> 
> Thanks for The compliments too it was a good run at the old house.. but theres always room for improvment im just biding my time right now so i can get the ball rolling on this RDWC system.
> 
> ...


Keep me posted on the RDWD system am looking into switching to hydro as well and be nice to have a friend to help and build and dial it in!


----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 14, 2013)

Working my way through bro, you need an index to the best pages lol


----------



## SFguy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ya I guess it's about time to close this one down was a good run but I'm moved into a different spot now.... Alas onward and upward I'll have to start a new thread soon to document the 20 bucket rdwc I'm gonna setup. Get a parts list and take photos then make something come together it's been fun guys!!!!!! Sorta lol


----------

